# Ibanez RG8. New Budget 8-string.



## 7stringDemon

Saw this posted on Jemsite. It seems that Ibanez has made another 8 string RG. $400.

Ibanez RG8 Electric Guitar (8-String)

I can't seem to find it anywhere except for a few internet stores. Ibanez seemed to forget to mention this one.

It's probably going to be crap, but I'd still take it over a lot of the competition!


----------



## Mr GriND

Photoshop is your friend ! Look at The nut and the warranty !!!???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeeeah, either this is bullcrap or someone let the cat out of the bag WAAAAAY to early. 

And Zzsounds has it, too. 

http://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARG8


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Whoa. If this is for real, I want one so I can mod the living crap out of it.

EDIT: Just checked the Ibanez website, and it's not there...


----------



## Mr GriND

December 10. shipping. I feel they end parts inventory!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

FUCK!

I might get 3.


----------



## Vicious7

Now just take that guitar....lose a string...and flip everything around to a lefty and we'll be all set....


----------



## FireInside

Damn, I kind of want a white one.


----------



## Tranquilliser

I seriously hope this thread is Legit. 

I will buy one, refinish in white (the joys of bolt on  ) and then throw a covered Lundgren M8 in the bridge.
Will be awesome.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Damnit, fuck.

Prepare yourself for a rush of shitty djentcore bands switching to 8 strings. NOOOOOO


----------



## InfinityAndThree

Tranquilliser said:


> I seriously hope this thread is Legit.
> 
> I will buy one, refinish in white (the joys of bolt on  ) and then throw a covered Lundgren M8 in the bridge.
> Will be awesome.



No need for the refin. It says it comes I white. And I that's true, and the price is right on the website (I'm guessing £300-350 for the uk?), then I'm getting one. Ibanez without the double locking bridge? Yes please !


----------



## in-pursuit

would really like to see some pics of the white one. this is priced reasonably enough for me to seriously consider it as an option for a cheap 8 string to bash around on. the pickups are listed as IBZ-8N/B which are different to the RGA8 stock pickups, I wonder if they're any good and whether they're active or passive. I might shoot an email to the Australian Ibanez distributor to find out what the deal is with these. Hopefully the price over here isn't double the US price (it will be, but I can dream right? )


----------



## Swyse

The most important thing is yet to be seen, will the white one have a matching headstock?


----------



## skisgaar

Vicious7 said:


> Now just take that guitar....lose a string...and flip everything around to a lefty and we'll be all set....


 There are left handed Ibanez RG7321's y'know. All cool :3


----------



## skisgaar

Ibanez release RG2228 with actives.....
Eventually they get the message, people want passives....
People also want an afordable Ibby 8 without the double locking bridge...
Release said guitar, but with actives

Fucking what?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Seems actually pretty good choice for those (me) who want to experiment with 8-string guitar within a reasonable budget. Thank god it has fixed bridge. If those Prestige 8s had problems with the bridge detaching then I would not even touch one of these.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

So...it's the RGA8 just without the body and bevels and curves?...


----------



## nostealbucket

I might get this... And mod the living shit out of it.


----------



## Swyse

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So...it's the RGA8 just way better?



Exactly


----------



## Ayo7e

Swyse said:


> Exactly



And cheaper.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Vicious7 said:


> Now just take that guitar....lose a string...and flip everything around to a lefty and we'll be all set....


 
So you want an RG7321L?

They made a lefty RG7321 for about a month.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'm starting to think. This is half the price of an RGA8, right?

Well you'll need to upgrade pickups, tuners, nut and bridge. So in the end, is it really worth NOT getting an RGA8?

Then again, then you'll have a guitar that's a little better than the RGA8 for about the same price. And you'll still have to upgrade the pickups on the RGA8 which would bring the price to about $950 or higher. So then you're back to the RG8 being cheaper and closer to your perfect specs.

Alright, I set myself straight 

This = better deal than an RGA8


----------



## JamesM

Don't know what to think yet. 

Curious to see how these go. Seems way too low of a price to be very good. 

We will see.


----------



## AVH

hehehehe. Would be good for getting a cheap 8 neck to use with my T8M bridge and make a '67 RI-style Flying V8 that I'd like to do. Jeez, I could score one for cost. Hmmmm...


----------



## Dickicker

I'm on board.


----------



## habicore_5150

Well Ibanez, you're starting off on the right foot.
Would be pretty sweet to hear this with some Deactiv-8-ors


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Not an Ibanez fan but I would really like to get one of these. Perfect kit for a useable modified 8 string.
The scale length makes or breaks it for me and 27 is perfect!
So many body choices to make an awesome 8 string using this neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If this is legit, you're going to see a lot of 5-string bass pickup covers being sold.


----------



## synrgy

Dear Santa....


----------



## MikeH

Found my Christmas present to myself. I could never justify buying the RGA8 just because a pickup swap is 100% necessary, so really you're buying an $800 guitar, plus whatever pickups you want, which start off at roughly $180. So this, with a set of D-Activators will be a great alternative.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Damn...If this is true count me in. I've only played an 8 string once and it was fun to mess around with but not totally for me. But since these are so cheap it would be ridiculous to pass up.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm all over one of these in white!


----------



## no_dice

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damnit, fuck.
> 
> Prepare yourself for a rush of shitty djentcore bands switching to 8 strings. NOOOOOO



...Hasn't this already happened?


----------



## Galius

I really wonder about the quality of one of these this cheap. Like what kind of wood, fretwork, ect. Im sure IF theyre ok for the price it would be a good cheap option for people that cant afford higher end 8s, or even another option for the people that dont like the bridges on the other Ibanez 8s to add some nice stuff like a Hipshot bridge, locking tuners, and some good pickups.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

7stringDemon said:


> I'm starting to think. This is half the price of an RGA8, right?
> 
> Well you'll need to upgrade pickups, tuners, nut and bridge. So in the end, is it really worth NOT getting an RGA8?
> 
> Then again, then you'll have a guitar that's a little better than the RGA8 for about the same price. And you'll still have to upgrade the pickups on the RGA8 which would bring the price to about $950 or higher. So then you're back to the RG8 being cheaper and closer to your perfect specs.
> 
> Alright, I set myself straight
> 
> This = better deal than an RGA8


 
This is what I was debating. All the upgrading on the RG8 versus upgrading only like one or two things on the RGA8. Cost beneficients, comparisons, etc.... Hmmmm....


----------



## Bigfan

Why would they bother releasing a cheaper 8 string? The RGA8 is only like 600$, isn't it?

I'd be all for a j-custom/3000-series 8 string, myself.


----------



## MikeH

Because Schecter is dominating the lower end of the 8 string spectrum. Had to get their buck, too.


----------



## Bigfan

MikeH said:


> Because Schecter is dominating the lower end of the 8 string spectrum. Had to get their buck, too.



I don't mind Schecter/Agile dominating the lower-end, as long as Ibanez dominates the higher end.


----------



## Razzy

Bigfan said:


> Why would they bother releasing a cheaper 8 string? The RGA8 is only like 600$, isn't it?
> 
> I'd be all for a j-custom/3000-series 8 string, myself.



The RGA8 is $800. This is half the price.


----------



## MikeH

Bigfan said:


> I don't mind Schecter/Agile dominating the lower-end, as long as Ibanez dominates the higher end.



But if they can do both, why shouldn't they? The 2228 is higher end than any Schecter 8, so they've already got that covered.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mmmm, I think buying these used and refinishing/modding them to hell and back is the way to go.


----------



## Bigfan

Razzy said:


> The RGA8 is $800. This is half the price.



Ah, my mistake. This makes a bit more sense then


----------



## Mordecai

FireInside said:


> Damn, I kind of want a white one.



quoted for truth.


----------



## brutalwizard

I think it looks neat, and imagine to be just as good as the 7321's. But that is just a hopeful assumption.


----------



## Onegunsolution

Tranquilliser said:


> I seriously hope this thread is Legit.
> 
> I will buy one, refinish in white (the joys of bolt on  ) and then throw a covered Lundgren M8 in the bridge.
> Will be awesome.



The online stores that have them have an option for white so refinish not needed


----------



## JamesM

brutalwizard said:


> I think it looks neat, and imagine to be just as good as the 7321's. But that is just a hopeful assumption.



That's what I'm hoping. If it is, I'll get one. I can deal with "okay" fretwork and replacing a nut. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Assuming this is made, I like it.

It has a better bridge than the RGA8 and is a 27" scale unlike most of the competition I'm aware of.


----------



## Bigfan

I honestly have no idea why they went with active-sized pickups, though. Just whack some shitty stockers in there for all I care, at least you won't have to deal with massive holes when replacing the pickups.


----------



## devolutionary

BucketheadRules said:


> Assuming this is made, I like it.
> 
> It has a better bridge than the RGA8 and is a 27" scale unlike most of the competition I'm aware of.



Indeed. It fits in nicely to compete with the Schecter models really. I'm looking at it as a nice counterpoint to those and the LTD SC's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess it's cheaper to use the RGA8 pickups than to design new passives.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I dig.  I'm definitely a fan!


----------



## JamesM

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess it's cheaper to use the RGA8 pickups than to design new passives.



These are different pickups, actually, if specs are to be believed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JamesM said:


> These are different pickups, actually, if specs are to be believed.



Yeah, you're right. Whoops. :S

Also, I just had a though... IF it's legit, is Ibby bringing back the Hipshot bridge? I thought they got rid of it in favor for the Gibralter and Edge III Fixed.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

The bridge on these looks kinda weird.

Hmm...I'd like to get one in white since they offer it, stain the fretboard darker, and maybe throw in a set Lundgren M8's myself.... Seems like a winning idea to me.


----------



## devolutionary

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, you're right. Whoops. :S
> 
> Also, I just had a though... IF it's legit, is Ibby bringing back the Hipshot bridge? I thought they got rid of it in favor for the Gibralter and Edge III Fixed.



Isn't it a Gotoh one? They tend to use those for the old hardtail style.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I should of been more specific and said "hipshot-style" 

But like I said, i thought they dropped those bridges in 2011?


----------



## devolutionary

Right, yes, they did indeed. I wonder if it's simply a matter of availability? Why design a new hardtail design for 8s when they already exist for fairly cheap? If it's a budget model, they'd want the cheapest parts. I believe they still have them on some GIO models though, and this is about as close to a GIO as you can get. It's an 8 in the 7321 price range


----------



## Given To Fly

I'm glad Ibanez is sticking with a 27" scale length, assuming this is real.


----------



## FireInside

Galius said:


> I really wonder about the quality of one of these this cheap. Like what kind of wood, fretwork, ect.



Here's some of the specs:

Neck: 5pc Maple/Walnut Wizard II-8 - 
Scale: 27 in. - 
Body Material: Basswood - 
Frets: Jumbo - 
Fretboard: Rosewood - 
Inlay: Pearl dot - 
Bridge: Fixed - 
Neck Pickup: IBZ-8N - 
Bridge Pickup: IBZ-8B


----------



## devolutionary

It's a really basic set-up, yeah. It looks like it would be an awesome upgrade platform. Get one, design a pick-guard for passives, go nuts. Should be one hell of a fun instrument, and actually affordable in the NZ market for once.


----------



## Opion

Dude, I would totally jump on that white one and put some D-activator 8's in this puppy! Who cares if there's a small tiny space around the edge of the pickups, this would be a workhorse 8 string for me. Count me the fuck in, great job Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now we just have to wait for a budget Meshuggah 8-string sig...

I want some 29.4 inch neck for under $1000.


----------



## GRIZ

if this is true, i am totally on board.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm glad it's basswood and not mahogany. The basswood bodies on the RG7's I've played have been among my favorites.


----------



## Superwoodle

I'm glad they decided not to go with the Gibraltar bridge. Although, those pics look very photoshoped...


----------



## theo

Quite interesting.


----------



## Fiction

8 String mod horse, i'm keen.. Bring it on ibanez.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

As HHTJH said.......gimme some neck!


----------



## frogunrua

Have considered getting one of these just to have another 8. Could tune this one in an open tuning and leave my DC800 in standard a ½ step down.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Depending on how cheap I feel, it's either this or a Septor 828... I'm honestly leaning more towards this.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

idk, that picture looks pretty shooped to me.


----------



## iamthefonz

Even though it looks fake, I want this to be true _so_ bad.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its on musiciansfriend...its not fake


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its on musiciansfriend...its not fake



Just checked.

I don't see it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Oops zzzsounds, same shit anyways.

Ibanez RG8 Electric Guitar (8-String) at zZounds


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Has no one tried to just order one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Oops zzzsounds, same shit anyways.
> 
> Ibanez RG8 Electric Guitar (8-String) at zZounds



I think Sameday and Zzsounds are the same store, like Music123, Guitarcenter, and Musiciansfriend.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Has no one tried to just order one?



They're not in stock and aren't expected till December.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

7stringDemon said:


> I'm starting to think. This is half the price of an RGA8, right?
> 
> Well you'll need to upgrade pickups, tuners, nut and bridge. So in the end, is it really worth NOT getting an RGA8?
> 
> Then again, then you'll have a guitar that's a little better than the RGA8 for about the same price. And you'll still have to upgrade the pickups on the RGA8 which would bring the price to about $950 or higher. So then you're back to the RG8 being cheaper and closer to your perfect specs.
> 
> Alright, I set myself straight
> 
> This = better deal than an RGA8



if someone is gonna do all those mods and be around the $950 mark, you might as well just get carvin to build it...at least it will be closer to what you want.

me, im in. leave it un-modded and learn. for $400 you cant go wrong since its an ibby. or i could wait about 3-4 months later when someone get tired of theirs and puts it on craigslist for $200


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly, I'd just change the pickups. 

EDIT: And the saddles, but those are pretty cheap, too.


----------



## ZEBOV

HOLYSHIT, IT'S NOT ONLY BLACK!


----------



## E733

Damn. I just ordered another RGA8 for myself (quilted maple version). 

This RG8 would make for a great backup guitar! Cheap too


----------



## otisct20

This is relative to my interests


----------



## 7stringDemon

M3CHK1LLA said:


> if someone is gonna do all those mods and be around the $950 mark, you might as well just get carvin to build it...at least it will be closer to what you want.
> 
> me, im in. leave it un-modded and learn. for $400 you cant go wrong since its an ibby. or i could wait about 3-4 months later when someone get tired of theirs and puts it on craigslist for $200


 
Only Carvin DC800 that goes for $950 is the one with the features that I don't want. Yes, it's a higher quality guitar, but what good is that if I don't enjoy it?

I'd rather spend the money modding a guitar thast I like and turning it into something that I love than getting a better guitar that I sell in two weeks. You know?

Yep, just spec'd one out. $1200 for one that I'd enjoy.


----------



## Clydefrog

7stringDemon said:


> Only Carvin DC800 that goes for $950 is the one with the features that I don't want. Yes, it's a higher quality guitar, but what good is that if I don't enjoy it?
> 
> I'd rather spend the money modding a guitar thast I like and turning it into something that I love than getting a better guitar that I sell in two weeks. You know?
> 
> Yep, just spec'd one out. $1200 for one that I'd enjoy.



Which will also play better, sound better, look better, last longer...


----------



## 7stringDemon

Clydefrog said:


> Which will also play better, sound better, look better, last longer...


 
Playing better is an opinion. I've played and loved the RGA8. These have the same neck. And I can always take some sand paper to the neck.

Sound better wrong since I will be changing pickups.

Look better is an opinion. One that I don't agree with, too. Visually, I like the look of my planned mods for this guitar over the bare-bones, affordable carvin.

And you might be right about it lasting longer. But some of the cheap Ibanez's from the early 80's are still going strong so I'm sure I would get plenty of use from it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My Ibby is 7321 is 7 years old and is still going strong. 

As for the looks... I'm starting to get into it. And judging by the white RG2228...







The white RG8 has potential for being purdy as fuck. 

Or if you want something more snazzy, swirl dat shit.


----------



## Clydefrog

7stringDemon said:


> Playing better is an opinion. I've played and loved the RGA8. These have the same neck. And I can always take some sand paper to the neck.
> 
> Sound better wrong since I will be changing pickups.
> 
> Look better is an opinion. One that I don't agree with, too. Visually, I like the look of my planned mods for this guitar over the bare-bones, affordable carvin.
> 
> And you might be right about it lasting longer. But some of the cheap Ibanez's from the early 80's are still going strong so I'm sure I would get plenty of use from it.



I don't care what you do to it, an RG8/RGA8 will never play as nice as a Carvin. It's just the basic construction and finishing.

If you got a barebones Carvin, what's to stop you from modding it and making it look more in like with what you want?

Don't like the Carvin pickups? Swap em.

I understand not wanting to spend as much on a quality instrument, but trying to say that it will play as good as a Carvin even post mod is unlikely. It's not a subjective term, playability is measurable.


----------



## frogunrua

If the white one doesn't have a matching headstock, it will be an epic fail.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Clydefrog said:


> trying to say that it will play as good as a Carvin



He didn't say that. He just said that the RGA8 neck played well.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

I'll definitely be getting one, and putting one of those (still not out yet) Floyd Rose bridges. I'm excited!


----------



## Tranquilliser

The fact that it comes stock in white makes it an even bigger WANT for me.

Will definitely check these out if they hit Aussie shores.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

So it's like an 8 string RG7321?
Fuck yeah 
I own a RGA8 but I love my RG7321 and wouldn't mind another 8 string.
I love simple guitars 
I bet those (if real) are gonna sell well.


----------



## celticelk

Interesting. Artist ARZ308 next, maybe?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Yep. I've decided to get one of these. But I can't decide whether to get the white one and get a black pickguard, or get the black one and do some rgd bevels and give it a matte finish....December can't come fast enough.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

So can you order these now? Do you pay upfront or when they ship?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7 Strings of Hate said:


> So can you order these now? Do you pay upfront or when they ship?



AMS/zZounds only charges when the item ships, so yes you can order them now. You'll just get an e-mail explaining that they're out of stock.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Clydefrog said:


> I don't care what you do to it, an RG8/RGA8 will never play as nice as a Carvin. It's just the basic construction and finishing.
> 
> If you got a barebones Carvin, what's to stop you from modding it and making it look more in like with what you want?
> 
> Don't like the Carvin pickups? Swap em.
> 
> I understand not wanting to spend as much on a quality instrument, but trying to say that it will play as good as a Carvin even post mod is unlikely. It's not a subjective term, playability is measurable.


 
I CAN make it play as good as one. You underestimate my ability to work on a guitar. I have some good, tall fretwire laying around and all kinds of sand paper! I CAN make this guitar play as good as a Carvin. If playability can be measured, then it can be added too .

What's to stop me? The fact that I just paid $1200 for it. You have NO idea what I plan on doing to it. With my planned mods, it will go from a $1200 Carvin to a $1600 one. I don't have that kind of money. Could you lend me some?

I'm swapping pickups one way or another. So this means nothing to me. AND I'm putting a white pickguard on it. Would you put a pickguard on a DC800? I wouldn't.

You keep talking about "making the Carvin *what I want*". Well how about this? *I want *the RG8. *I want *to take the time to mod it to what *I like. I enjoy *making cheap guitars play like expensive ones. There's a lot of love and pride into it. Therefore, *I'm not* getting the Carvin.

You can try all day to convince me but it's not going to work. I'm not a guitar noob. I know the difference between a cheap Carvin and a cheap Ibanez. The Carvin blows it away in terms of quality. Not a doubt in my mind about that. But I want to put some love into an RG8 instead. Why is that so hard for you to grasp?


----------



## Philligan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, I'd just change the pickups.
> 
> EDIT: And the saddles, but those are pretty cheap, too.



This. The FX III bridge is fine, but I love the simplicity of a Hipshot-style bridge and no locking nut. If I hadn't just gotten an RGA8 I'd be ordering one of these for sure.

Stock RG8 + new pickups =


----------



## ixlramp

Excellent, a simple 8 without the delicate fixed-edge bridge or locking nut ... and 27" scale! Even if it doesn't sound good down at F# it's perfect for someone like me who'll be tuning in thirds.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

How many truss rods will this have?


----------



## 7stringDemon

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How many truss rods will this have?


 
Probably just one. I believe that the RGA8 and the RG2228 also only had one.


----------



## devolutionary

7stringDemon said:


> You can try all day to convince me but it's not going to work. I'm not a guitar noob. I know the difference between a cheap Carvin and a cheap Ibanez. The Carvin blows it away in terms of quality. Not a doubt in my mind about that. But I want to put some love into an RG8 instead. Why is that so hard for you to grasp?



Never mind that some of us just don't really dig Carvin's aesthetics compared to Ibanez.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

Tried to order from zzounds...And they won't ship this guitar outside the USA.
Is this a US market only guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zzsounds and Sameday are the only stores that have them. In fact, they're the only sites that mention anything about them, besides this thread and maybe a few other forums 

No word from any other market or even from Ibanez.


----------



## JamesM

Considering the only thing we've seen is a pretty poorly put together computer mock-up I think it's a little early to be determining anything.


----------



## Fiction

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How many truss rods will this have?


 
One for each string.


----------



## braiiiiiiins

Funny thing, I rented an RGA8 this weekend, and after two days said to my lady "you know, if this thing was under $500, I'd buy it right now."

Guess that constitutes a verbal contract between myself and Ibanez pretty much.


----------



## MikeH

Says the white arrives on Nov. 1st, but the black doesn't show up until Dec. 10th. Might have to finance one of these sum'bitches.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

if these hit the market and a white one is offered...

...i for see many *ngd* *threads* up in here, *including* my own.


----------



## mattchristensen

I'd get one and paint it neon pink. I wonder if these things will ever really come out.


----------



## Fiction

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...i for see many *ngd* *threads* up in here, *including* my own.


 
That's quite a *bold* statement.


----------



## JPhoenix19

The more I look at it... the more I want it!


----------



## Eric Christian

This guitar should replace the RGA8 and RG2228 IMHO with an option for active pickups. RG8 & RG8EMG. I've previously owned both an RGA8 and a RG2228 and in hindsight the RGA8 should have been priced at $400 and the RG2228 maybe another $200 to compensate for the EMG's. Thats it. The RG2228 certainly wasn't worth the additional $1000. 

Honestly both the RGA8 and RG2228 played real nice with their wide flat necks however that same neck flexed real bad when I played it standing up. Plus me not realizing the RG2228 didn't have the same arch top as the RGA8 when I ordered it was a real downer. I could have just swapped necks but the RGA8 neck was just as nice if not nicer than the RG2228 neck so that made no sense. 

$400 is a good price point for this guitar actually. Especially since it doesn't have that stupid bridge thats on the RGA8 and RG2228. That bridge had great tuning stability and the fine tuners were nice but putting burly strings on it was a real hassle just like a Floyd and I was always worried that the bridge stabilization screw was going to bust off. 

Bottom line, be aware that this guitar will play great sitting down but standing up you'll detect noticeable flex depending on your technique.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They'll probably do what they did with the RG2228 and call the passive version the "RGA8A" and "RG8A."

And why the fuck they put the "A" in the PASSIVE version I will never know.


----------



## habicore_5150

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They'll probably do what they did with the RG2228 and call the passive version the "RGA8A" and "RG8A."
> 
> And why the fuck they put the "A" in the PASSIVE version I will never know.



Guess I'm not the only one wanting to see RG8 for Passives and RG8A for Actives


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Id be shocked if they did that


----------



## Tristoner7

I'm guessing this means we're just that much closer to a RG8 Premium.


----------



## Forrest_H

I'm down for these, but the considering that there isn't word from Ibanez, the only two sites that have it "for sale" are owned by the same company, and the image provided looks photo-shopped, I won't hold my breath for too long.


----------



## Valennic

Hopefully it is real. It'd be a nice thing to have on the market. If it had that stupid 7321 neck, I could just shave the shoulders. It'd be worth it.


----------



## JPhoenix19

For real, deep down I wished that Ibanez would come out with an 8-string without that damn Edge III bridge. The bridge choice means I can put graphtec saddles on it- hell, you could put a ghost system and have piezo/midi if you're really feeling froggy. Not to mention that for $400 I can bend it like Tosin (not really).


----------



## Fiction

JPhoenix19 said:


> For real, deep down I wished that Ibanez would come out with an 8-string without that damn Edge III bridge. The bridge choice means I can put graphtec saddles on it- hell, you could put a ghost system and have piezo/midi if you're really feeling froggy. Not to mention that for $400 I can bend it like Tosin (not really).



This one doesn't have the fixed trem-styled bridge..


----------



## 7stringDemon

Did a crappy mockup of what I plan on doing with one of these 







And this to the lower horn.


----------



## wrongnote85

lol @ the factory tuning.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Eric Christian said:


> Bottom line, be aware that this guitar will play great sitting down but standing up you'll detect noticeable flex depending on your technique.



Hey Eric, could you elaborate on what you mean by flex?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How many truss rod will this have?



fixed


----------



## chromaticdeath

I'm having so much trouble getting my RGA8 right with the D'activater pickup swap right, i'm starting to with i forked out the extra for the RG2228GW presteige......


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

If this is real, I'd buy it and mod the crap out of it.


----------



## Khoi

if this is true, I will probably pick one up! 

Definitely in white, and the pickups will probably need a swappin too... just sad to see them have actives. 

The EMG 808s in my Schecter Damien Elite 8 weren't so bad for an 8-string though..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chromaticdeath said:


> I'm having so much trouble getting my RGA8 right with the D'activater pickup swap right, i'm starting to with i forked out the extra for the RG2228GW presteige......



Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Eric Christian

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Hey Eric, could you elaborate on what you mean by flex?


 
The neck is so thin that it has very little lateral strength and rigidity. So when your right arm is stabilized against the body and you're fretting individual notes and bar chords with your left hand there is a noticeable pitch change, typically higher. Especially when you put a lot of pressure down as you usually would because the strings are so thick. Its not just me either, several friends played them both and said the same thing. Lighter strings and a lighter touch helps though.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

Eric Christian said:


> The neck is so thin that it has very little lateral strength and rigidity. So when your right arm is stabilized against the body and you're fretting individual notes and bar chords with your left hand there is a noticeable pitch change, typically higher. Especially when you put a lot of pressure down as you usually would because the strings are so thick. Its not just me either, several friends played them both and said the same thing. Lighter strings and a lighter touch helps though.



Thanks, I see what you mean. It makes sense too. Those necks are really thin. Luckily for me, I have the lightest touch and I love light strings!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Ibanez 8 string necks are reinforced with titanium rods (at least the RG2228 ; the US homepage says the RGA8 has them, too, the European doesn't mention it though). I've never experienced the neck of my RGA8 bending.
I doubt the RG8 will have those, though.


----------



## JazzandMetal

What scale?


----------



## FireInside

27"

The specs are listed on both links. Here is the Zzounds one again:

Ibanez RG8 Electric Guitar (8-String) at zZounds


----------



## JazzandMetal

Awesome!


----------



## JamesM

I hate all this speculation.


----------



## awesomeaustin

interesting


----------



## JPMike

So modding one!!


----------



## namewithheld

Hope this means I'll finally be able to get a used RG7321 really cheap.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I know what I'm getting income tax time.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

namewithheld said:


> Hope this means I'll finally be able to get a used RG7321 really cheap.


 
You're having trouble finding a 7321 for cheap?

I see them all the time on ebay and craigslist for less than $300

Also the white version of the supposed RG8 now says that they are expected December 10th as well.


----------



## namewithheld

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> You're having trouble finding a 7321 for cheap?
> 
> I see them all the time on ebay and craigslist for less than $300



Yeah, seems they usually come to a little over $300 with shipping. Haven't seen one on craigslist, but I've only looked once. Guitar Center here just dropped the new price from $449 to $399, probably in anticipation of this new 8-string. 

Anyhow, I'm a little broke now, and I should probably learn how to play six-string better.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I've paid 700 Euro for my RG7321 back in '06


----------



## namewithheld

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've paid 700 Euro for my RG7321 back in '06



Yikes! Are you happy with it, though? I've only played one for a couple minutes in a guitar store and the strings were oxidized.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

^ It's still my main-guitar, love that thing


----------



## requiemsoup

If only the RGA8 came in basswood. I love the look of the FX bridge. 
The RG8 looks like an awesome backup.


----------



## namewithheld

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ It's still my main-guitar, love that thing



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Tristoner7

I wish Ibanez would hurry up and put this up on their site.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

requiemsoup said:


> If only the RGA8 came in basswood. I love the look of the FX bridge.
> The RG8 looks like an awesome backup.



Right I love the FX bridge! Nobody else seems to like it though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I never tried one, but I LOVE the feel of my Floyd Rose, especially for palm muting. I take it they feel pretty similar?


----------



## teejay89

I'm placing an order for a white one Friday..its going to be hell waiting 2 months for the guitar. But I have a feeling these are going to sell quick. Ill let everyone know how the guitar is once I get it in.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Right I love the FX bridge! Nobody else seems to like it though.



I like how it feels. I think it also looks pretty cool. I just don't think it's worth the hassle- or the risk of the anchor screw/bushing popping out of the body. I like my string-through hipshot-style bridges.


----------



## FireInside

teejay89 said:


> I'm placing an order for a white one Friday..its going to be hell waiting 2 months for the guitar. But I have a feeling these are going to sell quick. Ill let everyone know how the guitar is once I get it in.



We will all be expecting lots of pics and a full review!


----------



## teejay89

And I shall give an extensive review, pics before and after I do my mods and possibly a video on it. I plan on modding the hell out of it once I get it with emg 808s and a pickguard and such to get it to look like one of Tosin's 8s.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Right I love the FX bridge! Nobody else seems to like it though.



I love it too. I can't stand the awful Gibraltar III.


----------



## 7stringDemon

namewithheld said:


> Hope this means I'll finally be able to get a used RG7321 really cheap.



People on Craigslist are stupid. So in order to find good deals, you have to be as stupid as them. Don't look for an RG7321. Figure out every aspect of what one looks like then search for "Ibanez 7 string" and watch the results flood in.


----------



## tubarao guitars

the white one for me!
funny thing is: just ordered my RGA8 this week.
will arive in 3 days! LOL


----------



## Robby the Robot

The bridge on the RGA8 I tried felt pretty good. Makes me want to consider buying floyd equipped guitars because of how nice it felt. It just sounded awful is all.


----------



## FireInside

^ Nothing that proper strings and pickups can't fix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RTheodoppalus said:


> The bridge on the RGA8 I tried felt pretty good. Makes me want to consider buying floyd equipped guitars because of how nice it felt. It just sounded awful is all.



I wouldn't blame it on the bridge...


----------



## Robby the Robot

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't blame it on the bridge...



I didn't mean to blame it on the bridge.  I probably should've said it sounded terrible because the pickups (and setup at the local shop) were terrible.


----------



## requiemsoup

JPhoenix19 said:


> I like how it feels. I think it also looks pretty cool. I just don't think it's worth the hassle- or the risk of the anchor screw/bushing popping out of the body. I like my string-through hipshot-style bridges.



That's what really drew me away from them at first. Especially when I read that some 2228's had the same problem. Supposedly they fixed it with the 2011 RGA8's. 
But I'm a fixed bridge type of dude too. The FX 8 bridges are an exception though


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

On Ibanez rules the FX 8 bridges are $315!
A bit expensive, but i get why.
I'll definitely be getting one of the Floyd 8's when they come out instead. I'm gonna re-profile the neck on the RG8 when i get it. It'll be a perfect 2228 neck! (Just without the "Prestige" sticker.)

IBANEZ RULES!! - PARTS FOR SALE


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never tried one, but I LOVE the feel of my Floyd Rose, especially for palm muting. I take it they feel pretty similar?



Yep it's pretty close, I love them for palm muting too. The FX 8 has a bit more of a rounded feel to it. I would take the floyd 8 over the Ibanez bridge any day.


----------



## oniduder

finally a bridge that makes sense for the eight string on an ibanez, i'm buying one soon as money falls out me bum bum


----------



## willis7452

I hope this is real I've wanted an Ibanez 8 that has a regular RG body for so long!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

so tagged.


----------



## rythmic_pulses

Ibanez.... You finally won me over.....

This is what I've been waiting for, no double locking BS, just a simple setup and 27" scale, damn I want one now.....


----------



## 7stringDemon

Man, am I the only one who thinks that the FX Edge is the greatest invention since the Tremol-No (and sliced bread before that)? 

I loved the fixed Lo-Pro on my old MTM1. But I have used an FX Edge III-8 before and it can be great if you're careful! But think about it. It's a fixed bridge with a locking nut and fine tuners that LOOKS and feels like a trem! It's perfect!


----------



## Decipher

7stringDemon said:


> Man, am I the only one who thinks that the FX Edge is the greatest invention since the Tremol-No (and sliced bread before that)?
> 
> I loved the fixed Lo-Pro on my old MTM1. But I have used an FX Edge III-8 before and it can be great if you're careful! But think about it. It's a fixed bridge with a locking nut and fine tuners that LOOKS and feels like a trem! It's perfect!


You're not the only one, I fucking love it too. I only wish Ibanez had a 7 string available with that bridge system.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

It looks like this RG8 would be a good candidate for a piezo mod.


----------



## devolutionary

Tom Drinkwater said:


> It looks like this RG8 would be a good candidate for a piezo mod.



Precisely what I have been thinking actually. As part of a full mod kit on a white RG8;
- Black Pickguard
- D-Activators
- Ghost system


----------



## 7stringDemon

devolutionary said:


> Precisely what I have been thinking actually. As part of a full mod kit on a white RG8;
> - Black Pickguard
> - D-Activators
> - Ghost system


 
My mockup was similar to this. W/B/W pickguard, D-Activator 8's, graphite saddles, graphite but, locking tuners (I forgot which ones fit in Ibanez's) and a DEEP cutaway on the lower horn and heel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Are there any production RG2228 pickguards yet, anyway?


----------



## 7stringDemon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Are there any production RG2228 pickguards yet, anyway?


 
Guess no one's going to answer. I was hoping someone else would. I hate posting too much in one thread 

But as of right now, there are a couple who will make custom ones. That's about it though. And the ones who are making them, are doing it for the original RG2228 and not the RG2228A.


----------



## FireInside

Just a heads up that AMS has these now too. Seems pretty legit.

Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar at AMS


----------



## BangandBreach

I'm gonna buy the shit out of that if it's a real thing.


----------



## Forrest_H

FireInside said:


> Just a heads up that AMS has these now too. Seems pretty legit.
> 
> Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar at AMS



It's still not on the Ibanez page, but this raises my hopes a little bit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FireInside said:


> Just a heads up that AMS has these now too. Seems pretty legit.
> 
> Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar at AMS



AMS and zZounds are the same. They operate as two different companies but share inventory.


----------



## subject aftermath

dont see why would anyone wanna fake a guitar release :S so must be legit


----------



## Jzbass25

I sort of want one because I want to try an 8 string but cheap guitars never jive well with me.


----------



## Aurochs34

i hope this is real. would be on in a second.


----------



## sevenstringj

'bout fucking TIME someone made an inexpensive 8 string without a forearm-denting arch top.


----------



## FireInside

MaxOfMetal said:


> AMS and zZounds are the same. They operate as two different companies but share inventory.


 
Oh ok, I wasn't aware of that. I have been checking the Ibanez site daily but no luck there either. AMS sits says they should be in stock by November 30th so we'll know for sure by then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sevenstringj said:


> 'bout fucking TIME someone made an inexpensive 8 string without a forearm-denting arch top.



Agile has been doing that for nearly five years now.


----------



## oracles

Having just sold my H-308, I want this to be true so badly...


----------



## in-pursuit

I talked to one of the chaps from the company that brings the Ibanez stuff into Australia today and they didn't know what the hell I was talking about, said if it's not yet available in the states that we will probably have a >6 month wait before it's available here. not entirely unexpected, but still disappointing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I have a feeling that AMS/zZounds jumped the gun and Ibanez was planning for an early next year release. Something around NAMM time.


----------



## FireInside

^You are probably right. Nov/Dec seemed like an odd time to debut a new model. Unless they were trying to cash in on Christmas sales. I don't remember any new gear in the past being released during that time though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FireInside said:


> ^You are probably right. Nov/Dec seemed like an odd time to debut a new model. Unless they were trying to cash in on Christmas sales. I don't remember any new gear in the past being released during that time though.



Well, NAMM is in January so it's not too far off. It's usually around November and December that things are finalized and a lot of stuff actually ships out then. 

In the past Ibanez has had a hard time getting everything out in time to be in stores around NAMM, perhaps they're trying to change that with earlier ship/release/stock dates.


----------



## Loomer

Considering it's a cheap-ish model, I don't think the idea of trying to get it in for Christmas sales is anything less than completely plausible. This could be a really good way to make good cash out of the kids just getting into both Djent and Deathcore. Or out of their parents, more like.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I can't believe noone has done this (or they did and didn't post results)!

I PM'd Rich Harris on Jemsite.
If anyone knows, it's him.


----------



## Jim Antonio

White RG8...Sterling JP-7...PRS SE-7...

Fu*k it, I'm going to be homeless and wife-less in 2013...


----------



## JamesM




----------



## The Norsemen

Agile puts out $400 8 string, gets 5 replies on thread.
Ibanez does it, and SSO flips their shit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The Norsemen said:


> Agile puts out $400 8 string, gets 5 replies on thread.
> Ibanez does it, and SSO flips their shit.



It's nothing new for Agile, and if this RG8 is available internationally, unlike Agile, than the implications are great. 

Plus, I remember when Agile 8-strings were $300 and came with a real Hipshot bridge and EMG.


----------



## JamesM

An Ibanez budget 8 is much more exciting than an Agile budget 8 imho.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> I remember when Agile 8-strings were $300 and came with a real Hipshot bridge and EMG.


 
Old people.....


----------



## 7stringDemon

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's nothing new for Agile, and if this RG8 is available internationally, unlike Agile, than the implications are great.
> 
> Plus, I remember when Agile 8-strings were $300 and came with a real Hipshot bridge and EMG.


 
It's not like it was a bad decision on their part. Up the price to $800, make your own cheaper bridge and they probably get more sales now than ever before!

I bet this forum is the main reason that they're getting so popular. And Keith Merrow.


----------



## chromaticdeath

Doesn't look legit to me, looks a bit CGI to me


----------



## MaxOfMetal

7stringDemon said:


> It's not like it was a bad decision on their part. Up the price to $800, make your own cheaper bridge and they probably get more sales now than ever before!
> 
> I bet this forum is the main reason that they're getting so popular. And Keith Merrow.



I'm not saying it was, it was a genius move on their part. 

This forum is the reason the Intrepid exists, as our own Darren help to design it. The very first batches were made via pre-orders on this very forum. 

I bought one of each of the original Pro and Standard models.



chromaticdeath said:


> Doesn't look legit to me, looks a bit CGI to me



All Ibanez stock photos are either CGI or significantly edited. All of them.


----------



## 7stringDemon

MaxOfMetal said:


> This forum is the reason the Intrepid exists, as our own Darren help to design it. The very first batches were made via pre-orders on this very forum.
> 
> I bought one of each of the original Pro and Standard models.
> .


 
That's pretty awesome. Didn't know that.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

that is pretty cool,now if you guys could bring back my fav snack chip the Cornquisto.


----------



## Jzbass25

I believe this is a real thing that will be released, just look at the reaction already haha. Even I want one, I hope shops around here get them because cheaper guitars are ones I REALLY like to try before I buy. If I buy one though there will be a definite pickup swap and possibly a setup of some sort.


----------



## Tristoner7

Somebody just asked about this RG8 on Ibanez' official FB page and they said they would officially release the details about it in November.

Also, is there anyway somebody can do mockup of what this would look like in white ?


----------



## 7stringDemon

Tristoner7 said:


> Somebody just asked about this RG8 on Ibanez' official FB page and they said they would officially release the details about it in November.
> 
> Also, is there anyway somebody can do mockup of what this would look like in white ?


 
Wonderful!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'll take a white one with matching headstock. Put some hot pink pickups in it for teh lulz.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tristoner7 said:


> Somebody just asked about this RG8 on Ibanez' official FB page and they said they would officially release the details about it in November.
> 
> Also, is there anyway somebody can do mockup of what this would look like in white ?



They have it on the Zzounds website, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> They have it on the Zzounds website, I'm pretty sure.



Nah. Closest thing you'll see is the RG2228A unless someone here can mockup an active-loaded white RG2228A with the RG8's hipshot.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn... I'm almost certain I saw one. Maybe it was just a strong mental image...


----------



## sage

Would bang (out a couple of riffs on one of these to see if it agreed with me more than the RGA8 did).


----------



## Konfyouzd

^This.


----------



## Sepultorture

I still think they dropped the ball AGAIN with the emg sized pickups.

woder if this whole thing will change when EMG finally releases their passive sized 7 string pickups, and hopefully after that 8 string aswell


----------



## Tristoner7

sage said:


> Would bang (out a couple of riffs on one of these to see if it agreed with me more than the RGA8 did).



Yeah, hopefully so. I've owned 3 different 8 strings and out of all of them, the RGA8 just felt "dead". Hopefully this one will be a bit more resonant.


----------



## FireInside

I just really hope they don't fuck up and put a black headstock on the white one. Passive sized pickups would be great too but I wont hold my breath...


----------



## Tristoner7

FireInside said:


> I just really hope they don't fuck up and put a black headstock on the white one. Passive sized pickups would be great too but I wont hold my breath...



For an 8 string in the $399 range, I wou&#322;dnt count on a matching headstock, which would suck because I'm definitely thinking of getting the white one. Then again I could be wrong, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Tristoner7 said:


> For an 8 string in the $399 range, I wou&#322;dnt count on a matching headstock, which would suck because I'm definitely thinking of getting the white one. Then again I could be wrong, I hope I'm wrong.


 
They match more $400 headstocks than they do $1400 headstocks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sepultorture said:


> I still think they dropped the ball AGAIN with the emg sized pickups.
> 
> woder if this whole thing will change when EMG finally releases their passive sized 7 string pickups, and hopefully after that 8 string aswell



I agree but unfortunately most metal guys still love EMG's.


----------



## Tristoner7

7stringDemon said:


> They match more $400 headstocks than they do $1400 headstocks



Sweet, looks like I'm getting the white one then !


----------



## Sepultorture

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I agree but unfortunately most metal guys still love EMG's.



hey i'm not knockin the tone of EMGs. i can def see why many love, i had EMGs. they are indeed great pickups, pinch harmonics were juicy and tasty, just seamed to miss something character wise for me. just pretty sick of huge routes that really shouldn't exist at this point and time, EMG has been making 7 and 8 string pickups long enough to make a passive sized housing. yes there's mold changes and it would be a transition for many companies that already make that route, and it might even be a bit expensive, but once it's done, it's done and we can all get back on the everyone loves pickups train.

if/when they do come around to making passive sized, i might get another pair to experiment with and do comparisons

it just strikes me odd, cus Ibanez has a 2228 with passive routes now, so why not put that template in use here. with these i smell shitty AA battery box routes and crappy as fuck pickups all over again, just this time on an RG body with basswood


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

From what I recall, these are actually passives, but in an active sized housing.


----------



## chromaticdeath

Zeno said:


> From what I recall, these are actually passives, but in an active sized housing.


 
Facts or it didn't happen..............


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I could swear I saw somewhere saying there were passive. 

But if I'm wrong, no lynching me.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I agree but unfortunately most metal guys still love EMG's.


 
True, but given the price of the guitar and the fact that there are affordable ways of still mounting regular passives w/o unsightly gaps, I'd say it's not that big a deal...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Sepultorture said:


> hey i'm not knockin the tone of EMGs. i can def see why many love, i had EMGs. they are indeed great pickups, pinch harmonics were juicy and tasty, just seamed to miss something character wise for me. just pretty sick of huge routes that really shouldn't exist at this point and time, EMG has been making 7 and 8 string pickups long enough to make a passive sized housing. yes there's mold changes and it would be a transition for many companies that already make that route, and it might even be a bit expensive, but once it's done, it's done and we can all get back on the everyone loves pickups train.
> 
> if/when they do come around to making passive sized, i might get another pair to experiment with and do comparisons
> 
> it just strikes me odd, cus Ibanez has a 2228 with passive routes now, so why not put that template in use here. with these i smell shitty AA battery box routes and crappy as fuck pickups all over again, just this time on an RG body with basswood


 
Bc what 8 string passive pickup would they use that they can put into a $400 guitar? The DA8s? Nope... They'd have to develop a pickup. They've already developed that bullshit pickup for the RGA8. Chances are that's what's going in this thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> Bc what 8 string passive pickup would they use that they can put into a $400 guitar? The DA8s? Nope... They'd have to develop a pickup. They've already developed that bullshit pickup for the RGA8. Chances are that's what's going in this thing.



This. I know they're labeled them as something different, but I'm either betting they're the same pickup or a tweaked version of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

-Finish: Black finish 
- Neck: 5pc Maple/Walnut Wizard II-8
- Scale: 27-inch
- Body Material: Basswood
- Frets: Jumbo 
- Fretboard: Rosewood 
- Inlay: Pearl dot
- Bridge: Fixed
- Neck Pickup: IBZ-8N 
- Bridge Pickup: IBZ-8B 


Well they aren't the LZ8s so it's possible they may have some passive pup in an active housing. But I don't see what the point of that would be beyond giving people the option to go active if they want w/o routing... That's a consideration I haven't seen before...


----------



## 7stringDemon

Maybe, once it's pickup-changing time, we can scrape the stock pickup out of it's housing and put our NEW passive pickup in there!

Or get yourself some 808's or Blackouts. Whatever makes you happy!

I'm going to try the new Duncan Distortion 8's!


----------



## FireInside

I can't recommend the D-Activator 8's enough. Just my .


----------



## 7stringDemon

FireInside said:


> I can't recommend the D-Activator 8's enough. Just my .


 
I've used D-Activator 6's and 7's and liked them. But I want to try something different.


----------



## FireInside

Understandable, but just for info the 8 string D-Activators are supposed to be nothing like the 6 and 7 string versions. From what I remember the only thing they have in common is the name.


----------



## 7stringDemon

FireInside said:


> Understandable, but just for info the 8 string D-Activators are supposed to be nothing like the 6 and 7 string versions. From what I remember the only thing they have in common is the name.


 
Haven't heard that. Maybe I'll get a set of those too.

Couldn't hurt, you know?


----------



## FireInside

You wont regret it bro. I have an EMG 808 and a Blackout they don't even compare to the D-Activators IMHO. I'm not even a passive pickup type of guy and I love these things.

I still love EMG's and Blackouts for 6's & 7's but 8's are a whole new game.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As an active guy, I think the Blackout 8 and EMG 808 suck. 

I STILL want an EMG 81-8.


----------



## JPhoenix19

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As an active guy, I think the Blackout 8 and EMG 808 suck.
> 
> I STILL want an EMG 81-8.



Have you tried the 808X's? As I'm sure you know from this board, they are a noticeable improvement over the regular 808's. I'm not a fan of actives, and I really liked them.


----------



## MetalMike04

Vicious7 said:


> Now just take that guitar....lose a string...and flip everything around to a lefty and we'll be all set....




YES YES A THOUSAND TIMES YES!


----------



## MED

The 808X and the deactivators are both pretty good in Ibanez 8's. Usually I am more into passives, but I have been really digging the actives in my 8.


----------



## FireInside

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As an active guy, I think the Blackout 8 and EMG 808 suck.
> 
> I STILL want an EMG 81-8.



Couldn't agree more on all accounts. After hearing so much praise about the 808x's I wouldn't mind trying them though. I absolutely HATED the 808 and Blackout 8 though. Need to sell those fuckers someday.


----------



## JPMike

ok, when is this thing coming out?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Looks like December.


----------



## chromaticdeath




----------



## ILuvPillows

As much as I love GOT, that just doesnt even fit with the meme....

'Djent is coming'? Couldnt even get that on there?

...slow day I take it, slow day.


----------



## ahull123

it seems like a great platform for modding!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

rg8 steps
1.buy in white
2.buy tortoise shell pickguard
3.buy d activators
4..........?


----------



## ILuvPillows

Dan_Vacant said:


> rg8 steps
> 1.buy in white
> 2.buy tortoise shell pickguard
> 3.buy d activators
> 4.Tosin Abasi?



Fixed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

chromaticdeath said:


>



Bit behind the times with that.


----------



## Given To Fly

Maybe they are just pickup covers with no pickups because Ibanez knows everyone will put new pickups in anyways. That would save time and money for both Ibanez and the consumer...that started out as a joke, but its so true that it might actually make financial sense. 

And since 808x's are being mentioned, I just got 808x's and they are rather amazing. If you're on the fence about getting them, the worst that could happen is you don't like them and a bunch of people will want to buy them off you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hey, 808 haters, have you tried the 18v mod? I did it to a few of my 808 equipped guitars and it made them a lot better sounding, just about on par with the 808x's I've demo'd. 

It's a super cheap and easy mod.


----------



## Given To Fly

I actually like the 808's too. I just wanted to try the 808x's and found I liked them better. In fact, for clean low end bass lines/chords the 808's are probably better because they do have more low end.
I haven't tried the 18v mod. I'm sure it does add the headroom everyone claims but the 808x's do more than just add headroom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Given To Fly said:


> I actually like the 808's too. I just wanted to try the 808x's and found I liked them better. In fact, for clean low end bass lines/chords the 808's are probably better because they do have more low end.
> I haven't tried the 18v mod. I'm sure it does add the headroom everyone claims but the 808x's do more than just add headroom.



Honestly, I don't think the 18v mod just adds headroom either, it really changes the voicing of the pickup. Even EMG admits they drew inspiration for the X series from 18v mods and certain SD pickups. I'm not saying they're identical, they're not, but for those with 808s, it's a something cheap and easy that's worth a try before spending the big bucks and ripping out the harness.


----------



## Given To Fly

True. The 18v mod is probably a good thing to try. Fortunately, I still have the 808's and all you have to do in order reinstall them is clip them back onto the little microchip/clip thing and screw them in. So I could always revert back to the original pickups and try the 18v mod.


----------



## Corrosion

I have an RGA8 with emg 808s and an 18v mod. Don't change out your emgs before you try this. It has made an enormous amount of difference, changing the voicing of the pickup, and reducing the compression inherent on emgs. The pups sound amazing, and all it took was 10$ and 10 minutes, if that.


----------



## Randy

I love that a new guitar is announced and, like, the most repeated thought on it's existence is hate of music that hasn't even been produced yet.


----------



## chromaticdeath

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit behind the times with that.


 
Well i only just came across it and looked through and it wasn't in the thread so i thought, what the hell.

And yes, very slow day at the office


----------



## Dan_Vacant

ILuvPillows said:


> Fixed.


I knew it wouldn't take long for that to happen.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well since there word of the EMG 81-8 being released next year, I'm actually liking this more and more.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well since there word of the EMG 81-8 being released next year, I'm actually liking this more and more.


----------



## JazzandMetal

Randy said:


> I love that a new guitar is announced and, like, the most repeated thought on it's existence is hate of music that hasn't even been produced yet.



-cores: evil.

Taking sacred instruments only we know about and making it more accessible: worse.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Randy said:


> I love that a new guitar is announced and, like, the most repeated thought on it's existence is hate of music that hasn't even been produced yet.



*randy listens to 48 minute albums full of nothing but tritones


----------



## Miek

Randy said:


> I love that a new guitar is announced and, like, the most repeated thought on it's existence is hate of music that hasn't even been produced yet.



i don't understand how a single new 8 string is going to affect the amount of djonk

randy please make me understand


----------



## codycarter

Why don't we just strip the pickups it comes with of its housing, then put it on a passive?


----------



## hiroprotagonist

Most likely the housings are all integrated, but you can buy EMG style pickup covers to put over your passives. Problem solved!


----------



## chromaticdeath

Randy said:


> I love that a new guitar is announced and, like, the most repeated thought on it's existence is hate of music that hasn't even been produced yet.


 
I also like that everyone assumes that most people who play chug chug music can't afford to spend more than $400 on a guitar! Whats stopping these guys maxing out there credit cards on an M8M? Hell..... WHATS STOPPING ME!!!!!!


----------



## chromaticdeath

There is a video on the Ibanez website featuring the "RG8", looks a little different than what we have been seeing.

Ibanez guitars | Videos


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chromaticdeath said:


> There is a video on the Ibanez website featuring the "RG8", looks a little different than what we have been seeing.
> 
> Ibanez guitars | Videos



That's not a 2012/2013 model RG8, that's an 8-string RG that was custom made for Ishan, and quite an old one at that. That was when Ibanez was really pushing the RG2228 around 2009. At the time, I don't even think they were considering a budget 8-string, let alone one actually just called the "RG8".


----------



## kevdes93

if the white one gets a matching headstock, ill throw a set of white emg 808x in it. classy as fuqq


----------



## chromaticdeath

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not a 2012/2013 model RG8, that's an 8-string RG that was custom made for Ishan, and quite an old one at that. That was when Ibanez was really pushing the RG2228 around 2009. At the time, I don't even think they were considering a budget 8-string, let alone one actually just called the "RG8".


 
Hmm, i see


----------



## teamSKDM

The rga8 is mahogany, this is basswood. Rga8 > rg8


----------



## MaxOfMetal

teamSKDM said:


> The rga8 is mahogany, this is basswood. Rga8 > rg8



Whoa, did I get transported back to 2005?


----------



## Compton

After buying an RGA8, i can't imagine going for a cheaper built ibby 8


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

teamSKDM said:


> The rga8 is mahogany, this is basswood. Rga8 > rg8



I prefer basswood to mahogany.


----------



## FireInside

teamSKDM said:


> The rga8 is mahogany, this is basswood. Rga8 > rg8



By this logic the RGA8 is better than the 2228.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

celticelk said:


> Interesting. Artist ARZ308 next, maybe?




I love my ARZ800. A fooking ARZ808 just gave me heart palpapatations... With passives or Seymour Duncans 'Blackouts'!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Oh hey, a picture of it in white!







Fuck, the headstock is black. Dammit.

I'd still buy it, though. Either this or the RGA8QM, both'd get a set of white EMG 808xs thrown in them right away.


----------



## FireInside

Zeno said:


> Oh hey, a picture of it in white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, the headstock is black. Dammit.
> 
> I'd still buy it, though. Either this or the RGA8QM, both'd get a set of white EMG 808xs thrown in them right away.



Fuck.  

Doesn't surprise me though...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Meh. Headstock is black. 

Still getting it in white though.


----------



## GazPots

Sucks about the headstock, the white one on my 2228 is fucking awesome.


----------



## Jonisbrutal

I guess it does make sense in a way. Seeing as its a low budget eight string made to combat schecter, & ESP in the low price range erg category. Cause most of them don't have matching head stocks. Like the schecter Omen-8.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

^ I'd say most of them do because most of them are black.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I guess I'm in that small group that prefers non-matching headstocks generally.  I will most likely get this at some point.


----------



## kevdes93

dayum shame. i guess ill buy the black one and sand her down then


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

^ or just paint the headstock white?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> ^ or just paint the headstock white?



This. Nothing $4 of Krylon and a water-slide decal can't fix. 

But the white one actually looks pretty cool... Stuck between that one and an Agile Intrepid 828.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Meh. Headstock is black.
> 
> Still getting it in white though.



Weren't a lot of the pics of the RG2228A also sporting a black headstock? I thought we saw someone on here with one that had a white headstock, though. I feel like I've seen both. What's up with that?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ Actually that happened with the rga8.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oooh! You're totally right. My bad. Too many Ibby 8s!


----------



## JamesM

I'd still buy it, and I probably will.


----------



## FireInside

Ayo7e said:


> ^ Actually that happened with the rga8.



That may have been because the first run of white RGA8's had black head stocks. It was supposed to be an "error" before they corrected it and started shipping them in all white.


----------



## Fiction

Wow that white looks sweet, even with the black headstock.


----------



## Hybrid138

white for me... guess I'll have a reason to try to do a refinish because of that headstock...


----------



## 7stringDemon

I'm also taking the white/headstock refinish route. I just can't stand black guitars anymore!

Though with my DK2M, my RG7620 that will be refinished to white, my RGT3120 and DN500, I'll only have one black guitar .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ibanez "Prestige" Headstock Decal [hsiba009] : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop

Could always get one of these decals and remove the "Prestige" tag if anyones up for headstock modding.


----------



## 8track

stopped into my local music shop yesterday for strings and found out they are getting one in white, gave em my number for when it comes in.

it will be mine!


----------



## CM_X5

Not really liking the basswood body...but at that price it might be my first 8.


----------



## JamesM

Basswood is great.


----------



## CM_X5

JamesM said:


> Basswood is great.



My experiences with basswood have not been good so I just have a bad taste in my mouth from that. Still willing to give this a try, just wary.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

EBMM JPXII is basswood. Misha's Jackson CS 7 is basswood. Basswood has always been good to me.


----------



## Curt

Huge difference between the basswood used in the high end guitar market and the stuff they use for these.

It's about 60/40 on the end of tonally "alive" to dull sounding cheaper Ibby's I have played. But the basswood used in the Jackson CS and EBMM shop is of a far higher grade.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I very seriously doubt that it's a "huge difference". Maybe a noticeable one, but I doubt that its huge. Either way with the axe-fx and digital amps, as well as real ones, you can eq a guitar to sound pretty much however you want. I've always felt wood affected feel much more than tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Curt said:


> Huge difference between the basswood used in the high end guitar market and the stuff they use for these.
> 
> It's about 60/40 on the end of tonally "alive" to dull sounding cheaper Ibby's I have played. But the basswood used in the Jackson CS and EBMM shop is of a far higher grade.



I never understood this idea that the basswood used by EBMM is somehow magically better. I love my JP7 as much as the next guy, but in no way does it sound significantly better than any of my other basswood guitars with similar pickups. The same goes for the Basswood bodied Suhrs I've had my hands on.


----------



## Fiction

Gotta get me some of that 5A Basswood.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I only use basswood from the forests of norway for that extra spanky frostb1tten gr1m kvlts


----------



## rekab

Wait just a minute!! BASSwood for GuITAR?!
Is this real life ?
Is this....

Guitar¿


viva shono


----------



## MF_Kitten

CM_X5 said:


> My experiences with basswood have not been good so I just have a bad taste in my mouth from that. Still willing to give this a try, just wary.



Chances are your experiences with basswood guitars haven't been good because A: the guitars weren't of good quality, or B: they used low quality basswood or other cheaper breeds.

Basswood isn't ONE type of wood, and it isn't all the same as far as quality goes. There are better and worse breeds, and better and worse cuts.

Just laying the facts down for anyone interested


----------



## willis7452

It's pretty much going to be a 7321 with another string so if you really want to know how it's going to sound wood wise id try one out if I were any of you wondering. Pick up wise though none of us will know till it comes out!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I only use basswood given to me by The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite held aloft Ibanez basswood from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Mr_Rainmaker, was to carry Ibanez UV7bk. THAT is why I am your king.


----------



## Alice AKW

And I bought an Omen 8 not too long ago... I need one of these in my life, I love the feel of Ibbys, Hell I play my 7321 more than any of my guitars just because I like the feel of Ibanez better. plus if the neck joint on this thing is like the one on most Ibanez's I'm gonna go tell my brick of a Schecter to fuck off


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

mr_rainmaker said:


> I only use basswood given to me by The Lady of the Lake, her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite held aloft Ibanez basswood from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Mr_Rainmaker, was to carry Ibanez UV7bk. THAT is why I am your king.


Listen, strange women lying in ponds is no basis for judging quality wood.

I mean, if I went 'round saying I was a luthier just because some moistened bint had lobbed a chunk of wood at me, they'd put me away!


----------



## ECGuitars

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood this idea that the basswood used by EBMM is somehow magically better. I love my JP7 as much as the next guy, but in no way does it sound significantly better than any of my other basswood guitars with similar pickups. The same goes for the Basswood bodied Suhrs I've had my hands on.



That's because it's not better, basswood isn't like "graded" like you would mahogany, figured maples etc. It's a borderline soft wood, sure you can have a shitty piece that is full of knots or what have you, but that would not make it onto a guitar regardless. However a piece from a $400 Ibanez and a $2500 EBMM/Suhr are going to be nearly identical in every way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

willis7452 said:


> It's pretty much going to be a 7321 with another string so if you really want to know how it's going to sound wood wise id try one out if I were any of you wondering. Pick up wise though none of us will know till it comes out!



I love my RG7321 to death, so I have high hopes for this.


----------



## Survivalism

willis7452 said:


> It's pretty much going to be a 7321 with another string...




THIS.

Just read all 13 pages of this thread. I can't believe so many people are bitching about this guitar 
Buy it..... Orrrr DON'T buy it.


----------



## Dabo Fett

not to throw fuel on the fire, but for reference me and my rhythm guitarist were both tonewood snobs. he swears by mahogany and ebony, and myself mahogoany body and maple necks. when we played 6's we both had les pauls until i moved to my ic400. then we jumped up to 7s, and we both got almost identical guitars. he got a maple/mahogany neck thru with a ebony board, lefty, and me a maple/mahogany neck thru with maple board, righty. a few days ago, i decided to get an ibanez 927, a basswood maple neck bolt on. and it friggin smokes the neck thu i was playing. my rhythm guitarist, who hasnt heard or played the guitar yet since hes a lefty, still thinks i bought a bunch of junk. but i for one, will never judge a guitar by what wood it is again.

the point? even though i think 8 strings are still a little gimicky, im buying one of these badass guitars, in white of course!


----------



## BangandBreach

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ibanez "Prestige" Headstock Decal [hsiba009] : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop
> 
> Could always get one of these decals and remove the "Prestige" tag if anyones up for headstock modding.



According to some here, using a decal like that on a non Prestige guitar is a pretty low thing to do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BangandBreach said:


> According to some here, using a decal like that on a non Prestige guitar is a pretty low thing to do.



Let me repeat myself:



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could always get one of these decals and *remove the "Prestige" tag* if anyones up for headstock modding.


----------



## FireInside

He wrote "remove" the Prestige portion of the decal.  

It is essentially the same logo without it. 

Edit: Ninja'd by the JazzHands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FireInside said:


> He wrote "remove" the Prestige portion of the decal.
> 
> It is essentially the same logo without it.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd by the JazzHands.





Yeah, the reason I chose the Prestige one over the swoosh logo or the others is because you can easily remove "Prestige" with an X-acto or utility knife or a pair of scissors.

If I end up getting one of these, I may try to get one of those logos in purple, purple dot inlays, and Black/Purple/Black pickguard and do a "Purple dot" UV 8-string.


----------



## Survivalism

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can easily remove "Prestige" with an X-acto or utility knife or a pair of scissors.


 

Orrr you could ADD to it with letters, like "Ultra Megazord Uber-Prestige Swagnasty".
Or "Prestige Worldwide", something along the lines of that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Survivalism said:


> Orrr you could ADD to it with letters, like "Ultra Megazord Uber-Prestige Swagnasty".
> Or "Prestige Worldwide", something along the lines of that.



Or just realize that your guitar isn't prestigious or special, which is totally fine. Some of the best guitars I've ever owned were rather nondescript.


----------



## Flyonthewall

I got word from Zzounds in an email that this is a legit item and that Ibanez is going to launch and reveal it in November for the holliday season. The price is accurate. 

I think this guitar is going to be a solid work horse. Nothing fancy, easy to mod and reliable. But then again, 99% of you will probably do the same thing with it, so why even debate the mod options. 808 or blackouts is all most of these guitars will ever see.


----------



## FireInside

Flyonthewall said:


> 808 or blackouts is all most of these guitars will ever see.


 
And what makes you think that? In my experience, most people are using D-Activators.


----------



## Flyonthewall

Mostly from reading this forum actually...it's like there are only 3 options anyone uses.

Personally I put Lundgren pickups in every guitar I own.


----------



## Jonisbrutal

Or how about a set of lace alumitones?


----------



## BangandBreach

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Let me repeat myself:



I misread.


----------



## Jonisbrutal

It's November..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jonisbrutal said:


> It's November..



They didn't say exactly when.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

supposed to be sometime after nov 30th?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

December 10th is what I was told.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he means the announcement, not the release date.


----------



## Zach_Galifianakis

Man, I am checking google for news like 50000 times a day


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

MaxOfMetal said:


> I never understood this idea that the basswood used by EBMM is somehow magically better. I love my JP7 as much as the next guy, but in no way does it sound significantly better than any of my other basswood guitars with similar pickups. The same goes for the Basswood bodied Suhrs I've had my hands on.



I have a 1527M that I could swear is basswoo but made out of real fish. It slays all sorts of shrubbery.


----------



## mr_rainmaker




----------



## gunch

Sounds good to me. New pups and a plek job and it's off to the races


----------



## Forrest_H

Still nothing from Ibanez...


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

What Pups is Stephan Carpenter using in his ESP 8's? I want to go for the tone they got on the new single "Leathers" from Koi No Yokan.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

EMG 808s, my good sir.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Zeno said:


> EMG 808s, my good sir.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Seeing as I don't mind black guitars, Im going to get it in black and put white 808x's in there 

Ibanez is going to sell a crazy amount of these.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

They definitely will. I'm thinking of putting a Deathbar/X-Bar combo in there, I've only heard good things from those pickups.


----------



## cgraci

that guitar is awesome! you can totally hook it up plus its string through. the hole locked bridge on my rg2228 is a pain in the ass! if i had a choice of guitars i would take that in a heart beat. The hole locking bridge is just another gimmick to sell something for more money. It only stays in tune for a little while. rg2228 is definately not worth all that money. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MikeH

Me: Is there any official word on the rumored RG8 entry-level 8 string? If so, when can we expect it to be released?



Official Ibanez Guitars USA said:


> Look for official info in December.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Twilight Princess of 8-strings. 

Lets hope it doesn't become a Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## kylendm

Finally, maybe my Guitar Center will ship this in and get rid of that shitty dean 8 on their wall. 

 Yeah OK!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Ibanez RG8 White 8 String Electric Guitar RG8WH New | eBay

Just came across this...It says it was sold, not ended by the seller so I dunno. Are there stores that already have this but just can't sell it yet?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Someone call them and try to buy one.


----------



## tbb529

I work at a mom and pop music store, and FedEx brought us a black RG8 today! I've taken a few pictures and given it a little play time; other than a few finish flaws that you'd expect on a $400 instrument, it's a pretty solid guitar! The pickups seem to be on the trebly side, very much unlike my buddy's RGA8 I've played. I'll get the pics uploaded tonight after I get off.


----------



## willis7452

tbb529 said:


> I work at a mom and pop music store, and FedEx brought us a black RG8 today! I've taken a few pictures and given it a little play time; other than a few finish flaws that you'd expect on a $400 instrument, it's a pretty solid guitar! The pickups seem to be on the trebly side, very much unlike my buddy's RGA8 I've played. I'll get the pics uploaded tonight after I get off.



Please do!!! If this thing is real holy crap


----------



## GazPots

Eh, I'm pretty sure at this point that it is real.


----------



## Pandemican

tbb529 said:


> I work at a mom and pop music store, and FedEx brought us a black RG8 today! I've taken a few pictures and given it a little play time; other than a few finish flaws that you'd expect on a $400 instrument, it's a pretty solid guitar! The pickups seem to be on the trebly side, very much unlike my buddy's RGA8 I've played. I'll get the pics uploaded tonight after I get off.



Are the pickups active, or passives in active housing?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Pandemican said:


> Are the pickups active, or passives in active housing?



At this price, probably passive.


----------



## tbb529

goldsteinat0r said:


> At this price, probably passive.



Yup, though as a dude that prefers passives I don't understand the desire to put them in active looking housing. I wish I had more to say about the actual sound of the pickups but unfortunately we don't have any amp that's capable of handling a low F. Pics still on the way as soon as I'm freed from the clutches of work.


----------



## MF_Kitten

It'll be totally ready to accept active-sized Lundgren M8's. Just sayin'. 

It's body is ready.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

tbb529 said:


> Yup, though as a dude that prefers passives I don't understand the desire to put them in active looking housing. I wish I had more to say about the actual sound of the pickups but unfortunately we don't have any amp that's capable of handling a low F. Pics still on the way as soon as I'm freed from the clutches of work.



I think ibanez expects 90% of the buyers to leave it stock or swap in EMGs or Blackouts.

You can install passives and just pop the same covers over them I think, or use pickup rings, right?

Thats what I plan on doing, anyway.


----------



## Kroker

Swyse said:


> The most important thing is yet to be seen, will the white one have a matching headstock?



Nope, but still looks killer.
Ibanez RG8 White 8 String Electric Guitar RG8WH New | eBay


----------



## Andromalia

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Listen, strange women lying in ponds is no basis for judging quality wood.













Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Seanthesheep

fuck. Im almost positive Im buying a white one


----------



## ThatBeardGuy

8th Street music is apparently selling them now on their website, they were the ones with the ebay sale. Ibanez RG8 | 8thstreet.com | Call 1-800-878-8882 | Free Shipping on most orders!


----------



## ectoshock

This is the kind of stuff that has been killing me with Ibanez products over the past 6 years. Ive been playing Ibanez guitars for 15 years, and have bought/sold more Ibanez guitars than my wife wants to remember. Anyone recall when you were able to buy a Prestige RG1527 for $699? 2005 was a good year and a guitar of that caliber was really true bang for the buck. That was a great instrument (one I shouldn't have let go). Point being, I know times are different, and like with all things we're paying more and getting less.

My concern is for all the guys on here getting that fluttering heart seeing a 400 price tag and gassing to drop hundreds of dollars on pickups and mods. I'm not in anyway judging, because I myself have gotten the jitters customizing a few guitars, and putting out way too much, only to sell them for a fraction of what I put into them. I'd suggest if you're going to take a chance on an 8 string, especially from one of these online dealers, take advantage of the return policy. Play it (don't abuse it) and make a "love it or leave it decision from there. Even if you take a little hit on a possible restocking fee or return shipping, beats being stuck with a $400 "why did I bother with this" or even more if you tear it apart and mod it. I can only imagine how many will be on ebay or CL after the holidays ("wanted to try an 8 but not really my thing")

I'm not trying to sound like a jerk or some preaching nut, but the way things have come to be, there is seemingly NO resale value left. and I feel bad for people trying to make a return or even break even on their investments. Ex: Seen a RGD2127z with Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups on eBay a few months back. I'm sure the guy paid 1600 for the guitar, 400 or so for the pickups and installation, then all the eBay fees. Think he sold it for 1200, probably only took home 1000 all said and done. Point being, modding this guitar will get you about 100, so just be careful. Sound like I've done this a few times? A few more times than I care to remember.

If Ibanez wanted to do a budget type model, why not just keep the basic design, materials, hardware and deal with EMG or Seymour Duncan for the pickups on this project. Charge $550-650, throw in a gig bag and at least make you feel like you got something ready to play and be happy with. Don't make something that's forced to be modded out of the box. I am not naive though, I know this is typical,but just a thought.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

ectoshock said:


> This is the kind of stuff that has been killing me with Ibanez products over the past 6 years. Ive been playing Ibanez guitars for 15 years, and have bought/sold more Ibanez guitars than my wife wants to remember. Anyone recall when you were able to buy a Prestige RG1527 for $699? 2005 was a good year and a guitar of that caliber was really true bang for the buck. That was a great instrument (one I shouldn't have let go). Point being, I know times are different, and like with all things we're paying more and getting less.
> 
> My concern is for all the guys on here getting that fluttering heart seeing a 400 price tag and gassing to drop hundreds of dollars on pickups and mods. I'm not in anyway judging, because I myself have gotten the jitters customizing a few guitars, and putting out way too much, only to sell them for a fraction of what I put into them. I'd suggest if you're going to take a chance on an 8 string, especially from one of these online dealers, take advantage of the return policy. Play it (don't abuse it) and make a "love it or leave it decision from there. Even if you take a little hit on a possible restocking fee or return shipping, beats being stuck with a $400 "why did I bother with this" or even more if you tear it apart and mod it. I can only imagine how many will be on ebay or CL after the holidays ("wanted to try an 8 but not really my thing")
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk or some preaching nut, but the way things have come to be, there is seemingly NO resale value left. and I feel bad for people trying to make a return or even break even on their investments. Ex: Seen a RGD2127z with Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups on eBay a few months back. I'm sure the guy paid 1600 for the guitar, 400 or so for the pickups and installation, then all the eBay fees. Think he sold it for 1200, probably only took home 1000 all said and done. Point being, modding this guitar will get you about 100, so just be careful. Sound like I've done this a few times? A few more times than I care to remember.
> 
> If Ibanez wanted to do a budget type model, why not just keep the basic design, materials, hardware and deal with EMG or Seymour Duncan for the pickups on this project. Charge $550-650, throw in a gig bag and at least make you feel like you got something ready to play and be happy with. Don't make something that's forced to be modded out of the box. I am not naive though, I know this is typical,but just a thought.



Taking a guitar and making it my own is one of the most fun parts for me. And not everybody is going to put expensive pickups in and completely overhaul the guitar. Budget models are FOR people who want decent guitars but don't have a whole lot of money to blow on a guitar. Me? I will have to save up for a few months to get this guitar, because right now I'm unemployed. Should I just not have fun playing a guitar simply because it isn't incredibly good?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

...so has anyone bought one yet or what?


----------



## crankyrayhanky

First post & you try to curtail excitement...Fail!
I want one with Aftermaths!



ectoshock said:


> This is the kind of stuff that has been killing me with Ibanez products over the past 6 years. Ive been playing Ibanez guitars for 15 years, and have bought/sold more Ibanez guitars than my wife wants to remember. Anyone recall when you were able to buy a Prestige RG1527 for $699? 2005 was a good year and a guitar of that caliber was really true bang for the buck. That was a great instrument (one I shouldn't have let go). Point being, I know times are different, and like with all things we're paying more and getting less.
> 
> My concern is for all the guys on here getting that fluttering heart seeing a 400 price tag and gassing to drop hundreds of dollars on pickups and mods. I'm not in anyway judging, because I myself have gotten the jitters customizing a few guitars, and putting out way too much, only to sell them for a fraction of what I put into them. I'd suggest if you're going to take a chance on an 8 string, especially from one of these online dealers, take advantage of the return policy. Play it (don't abuse it) and make a "love it or leave it decision from there. Even if you take a little hit on a possible restocking fee or return shipping, beats being stuck with a $400 "why did I bother with this" or even more if you tear it apart and mod it. I can only imagine how many will be on ebay or CL after the holidays ("wanted to try an 8 but not really my thing")
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk or some preaching nut, but the way things have come to be, there is seemingly NO resale value left. and I feel bad for people trying to make a return or even break even on their investments. Ex: Seen a RGD2127z with Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups on eBay a few months back. I'm sure the guy paid 1600 for the guitar, 400 or so for the pickups and installation, then all the eBay fees. Think he sold it for 1200, probably only took home 1000 all said and done. Point being, modding this guitar will get you about 100, so just be careful. Sound like I've done this a few times? A few more times than I care to remember.
> 
> If Ibanez wanted to do a budget type model, why not just keep the basic design, materials, hardware and deal with EMG or Seymour Duncan for the pickups on this project. Charge $550-650, throw in a gig bag and at least make you feel like you got something ready to play and be happy with. Don't make something that's forced to be modded out of the box. I am not naive though, I know this is typical,but just a thought.


----------



## Corrosion

Thank you for your wisdom kind sir, now please let us get back to "wasting" our money.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ectoshock said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAH I CAN'T RESALE MY MODDED $400 GUITAR WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



If the pickups are decent enough (I seriously doubt it), I won't mod it. But if anything, I'm just going to spend $80 on a D-Activator 8 and $7 on a 5-string bass pickup cover.

So... yeah. My wallet. Not yours. 

And if I get a new guitar? .... it, it either becomes a backup, practice guitar, or will be used for different tunings.


----------



## Corrosion

And furthermore, anyone who buys 8 string guitars realizes that they may never get anything close to what the guitar is worth in costs, as it is a very specific market. So therefore, go mod crazy, and live it up with your guitar, since you might be stuck with it for a while


----------



## ectoshock

This is exactly why I don't bother posting opinions on forums. I wasn't even directing anything negative at any players or people in particular. Just stating a few thoughts because of how much money we spend on guitars. F'n A. Can't say a goddamn word around any of you people.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

ectoshock said:


> This is exactly why I don't bother posting opinions on forums. I wasn't even directing anything negative at any players or people in particular. Just stating a few thoughts because of how much money we spend on guitars. F'n A. Can't say a goddamn word around any of you people.



The thread however is not about pricing and resale of guitars, and Ibanez as a company's recent decline, it's about a guitar. 

Also nobody said you were trying to offend or direct anything towards a particular person, it was just off-topic, preachy, and annoying.


----------



## rty13ibz98

me personally, i havent' been really impressed with the ibanez "bang for the buck" aspect in the past 10 years. the 8 string market for them has been great for them, but the lack of models in their roster is very disappointing. this reminds me much of the RG7620 craze of 98. i don't own an ibanez 8, but i do own a shitload of 6's and 7's; and plan on getting the RG8 with the intention of putting a pair of emgs that i pull from my schecters in there(distortions hurry up and become available). it will become my beater 8 and i fully intend on keeping it as i love my schecters and feel almost obligated to own some type of ibanez 8. so mixed feelings aside, i readily await this guitar...anxiously even.


rich


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

ectoshock said:


> This is exactly why I don't bother posting opinions on forums. I wasn't even directing anything negative at any players or people in particular. Just stating a few thoughts because of how much money we spend on guitars. F'n A. Can't say a goddamn word around any of you people.



No shit dude. You were just expressing an opinion and all these guys go full on douche on ya. It's one thing to not agree, but to be assholes isn't required. Unfourtunally, around here, if you don't think like the mass, they get violent and act like dicks sometimes.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

rty13ibz98 said:


> the 8 string market for them has been great for them, but the lack of models in their roster is very disappointing.
> 
> rich



 this is an extremely niche market and they have 3 different models at 3 drasticLy different price points. That sounds like ibanez is doing a damn good job in that aspect IMO.


----------



## no_dice

ectoshock said:


> This is exactly why I don't bother posting opinions on forums. I wasn't even directing anything negative at any players or people in particular. Just stating a few thoughts because of how much money we spend on guitars. F'n A. Can't say a goddamn word around any of you people.



Just roll with the punches, man. People are going to disagree. It's the nature of forums. 

I agree with some of what you said, but I feel that you may be assessing the intended value of a budget guitar too high. I don't think Ibanez made this guitar for serious players who want to upgrade it into a beast, or for people that want to do some upgrades and flip it for a profit. It seems to me they just wanted something to offer newbies to 8-strings to try without the price tag of an RG2228 or even an RGA8.


----------



## rty13ibz98

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is an extremely niche market and they have 3 different models at 3 drasticLy different price points. That sounds like ibanez is doing a damn good job in that aspect IMO.



i can see your point there. i just see more variety in the schecter line. i probably am just used to having all those 6 string options and wanting them bled over into the 8 string market.


rich


----------



## mr_rainmaker

well us poor people gotta have some options,not everyone can afford a big buck guitar.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

7 Strings of Hate said:


> No shit dude. You were just expressing an opinion and all these guys go full on douche on ya. It's one thing to not agree, but to be assholes isn't required. Unfourtunally, around here, if you don't think like the mass, they get violent and act like dicks sometimes.



Agreed, but hilarious post given your username.


----------



## tbb529

Sorry for the delay fellas, and apologies that they're iPhone pics but here's the RG8! 







here's the main finish flaw I talked about earlier, still, not a big deal on a $400 instrument. 






here's where it gets interesting:






a bass string slot for the lowest string! I wasn't aware they did this (my buddy's RGA8 isn't like it), or is it just something new for this guitar? and here's a closeup:






want any specific pictures? just let me know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It looks really awesome. I'd LOVE to see the white one.


...But what the fuck is up with that bass ferrule?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

tbb529 said:


> my buddy's RGA8 isn't like it



Not surprising as the RGA8 isn't string-thru, but uses a locking bridge.


----------



## tbb529

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not surprising as the RGA8 isn't string-thru, but uses a locking bridge.



LOL totally forgot, I think it's cuz I hated the RGA8 so much I tried to put it out of my memory  the pickups were so damn muddy.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Actually a pretty sweet looking axe. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## geofreesun

thanks for the pix, are the frets similar to those on the rga8?


----------



## tbb529

geofreesun said:


> thanks for the pix, are the frets similar to those on the rga8?



haven't played an RGA8 in a few months but the necks feel pretty damn similar if not identical. and props to Ibanez for actually beefing up the low string on this one... when my friend's RGA8 came in the bottom 2 strings were identical except one was tuned to Bb and one to F.


----------



## sawtoothscream

wouldnt mind trying one out.


----------



## namewithheld

Fucking sweet... And cheap too. Like someone said above, perfect for a noob (like me) to try out extended range. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JPhoenix19

So tempted to pull the trigger! Ugh!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Do want. I'm gonna mod the shit out of this thing.


----------



## Konfyouzd

tbb did you plug it in?

I want one just for the modability... And the fact that I no longer have an 8... 

EDIT: Thread read fail... Would you consider the stock pickups as usable as the Agile Cepheus pups or would you say they should be replaced immediately just like the stockers in the RGA8?


----------



## toiletstand

guhhhhi want it


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

That E string is out of the nut...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup.
I want it.


----------



## MF_Kitten




----------



## Konfyouzd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup.
> I want it.



I'm gonna get it I'm pretty sure... It's just a matter of when. A lot of stores are letting people preorder... I may go into my local shop today and see if they'll lemme do the same...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Well I really want one but I'd like to wait until someone gets theirs or until I can try one out.


----------



## Cremated

Lol at the high e not being in the nut. I wouldn't have caught that.


----------



## geofreesun

those frets look kinda smaller than jumbo, or is it just me?


----------



## Corrosion

RG8... 8 string floyd rose... = a lot of NGD's in the ERG section


----------



## tbb529

Konfyouzd said:


> Would you consider the stock pickups as usable as the Agile Cepheus pups or would you say they should be replaced immediately just like the stockers in the RGA8?



I'd say they're infinitely more usable than the active pups that come in the RGA8, but most of you will probably want to switch them anyway. I think I'm gonna bring my laptop and interface to work Saturday and get some DI's done so you guys can really hear it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

tbb529 said:


> I'd say they're infinitely more usable than the active pups that come in the RGA8, but most of you will probably want to switch them anyway. I think I'm gonna bring my laptop and interface to work Saturday and get some DI's done so you guys can really hear it.



Stand up gentleman right here. You do that and you get more rep your way.


----------



## Corrosion

Hmm.. better than the RGA8 stocks you say? I somehow doubt that they are worthy of being in a guitar, these are ibby pups we are dealing with, and lord knows why someone would want them is beyond me.


----------



## oracles

Do want! Little concerned about the F# ferrule though...


----------



## possumkiller

oracles said:


> Do want! Little concerned about the F# ferrule though...


 
Trust me it's a hell of a lot better than having a bass string ball end digging into your belly. I think it is an awesome detail.


----------



## MF_Kitten

oracles said:


> Do want! Little concerned about the F# ferrule though...



I was a bit concerned, until i remembered that if use Circle K strings, and i can just order a bass string instead of a guitar string, and it'll work. The guitar and bass strings are the same, but with different lengths and ball ends.


----------



## Razzy

MF_Kitten said:


> I was a bit concerned, until i remembered that if use Circle K strings, and i can just order a bass string instead of a guitar string, and it'll work. The guitar and bass strings are the same, but with different lengths and ball ends.



Also, won't a guitar ball end work with a bass ferrule anyway?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Whoever neg repped me and told me to set my genitals on fire is awesome


----------



## mattchristensen

They should've just made all of the ferrules the same size. But shit man it's only 400 bucks and comes in white. You can't complain too much. There's no suck switch either.


----------



## Jarabowa

mattchristensen said:


> They should've just made all of the ferrules the same size. But shit man it's only 400 bucks and comes in white. You can't complain too much. There's no suck switch either.



Not sure why anybody sees this a negative, as a guitar ball end should fit in there just fine . It just gives you more options.


----------



## Tristoner7

I wanna see a shot of the baxk of the neck/headstock.


----------



## JamesM

Can't wait to see some reviews.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Bass furrel?

That feature should be on EVERY 7+ string guitar.

Why do you guys see a negative here? It's on the back where noone can see it. And I'm sure that a normal guitar string will fit just fine in there without slipping through.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That'd be a seriously stupid oversight if an internationally respected and sought after company designed a guitar that couldn't take guitar strings. It's probably there as a "just in case" Johnny Jim decides he wants to tune to Drop E0.


----------



## Corrosion

The bass ferrule is there for ultimate broootzzzzzz!

Now if the privileged ones can do a review....


----------



## Jonisbrutal

Does the RG8 have the titanium reinforcement rods, like the rg/rga 8 string necks have?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I very seriously doubt it.


----------



## Jonisbrutal

I wonder how stable the neck will be if it doesn't have the rods? /:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jonisbrutal said:


> I wonder how stable the neck will be if it doesn't have the rods? /:



It'll be plenty stable I'm sure. All the 8s I've own, regardless of builder, had perfectly stable necks without special reinforcement rods. That includes a first batch, pre-KTS RG2228.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I remember reading Adam (elysian) saying the agile 8's with only 1 trussrod usually ended up with some problems.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I remember reading Adam (elysian) saying the agile 8's with only 1 trussrod usually ended up with some problems.



Nothing ever went wrong with either of my first batch Intrepids, and that was when I was living back in FL (swamp country).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing ever went wrong with either of my first batch Intrepids, and that was when I was living back in FL (swamp country).



Yeah I have no experience, just parroting what he said. Did they state how many rods this will have? I know lots of 5/6 string basses only use one truss rod and they're fine.


----------



## MF_Kitten

They should've added a guitar ferrule above the bass ferrule, going into the same tunnel. That way you could choose!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

FUCK YES A VOLUTE!


----------



## no_dice

Something about Ibanez' 4+4 headstocks just doesn't sit well with me. It looks good from the back but I don't like the front. I also don't like Jackson's 3+3 so maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> FUCK YES A VOLUTE!



Why are people so in love with volutes? i have them on some of my guitars myself, but i don't really care much that they're there


----------



## Manhell

MF_Kitten said:


> Why are people so in love with volutes? i have them on some of my guitars myself, but i don't really care much that they're there



you will once your neck break in that place in one of your guitars without


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

MF_Kitten said:


> Why are people so in love with volutes? i have them on some of my guitars myself, but i don't really care much that they're there



I dunno actually...I just think they look cooler and my thumb feels a bit more comfortable towards the end of the neck if it's angled slightly.


----------



## Danukenator

Manhell said:


> you will once your neck break in that place in one of your guitars without



Or you can just avoid smashing the guitar's headstock into stuff.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Danukenator said:


> Or you can just avoid smashing the guitar's headstock into stuff.



If you're in a band with my singer that becomes difficult.


----------



## simonXsludge

Not sure if anyone has asked that question yet, but how hard would it be to replace that stock bridge with a Hipshot?


----------



## Forrest_H

tbb529 said:


>



Okay, saving up now.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

shitsøn;3271144 said:


> Not sure if anyone has asked that question yet, but how hard would it be to replace that stock bridge with a Hipshot?



The base plate looks pretty huge so you would probably have big screw holes showing. Unless you refinish it and fill them.


----------



## simonXsludge

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> The base plate looks pretty huge so you would probably have big screw holes showing. Unless you refinish it and fill them.


Given that the price point is _that_ low, it would be fun to go crazy with this, even in terms of refinishing and all that jazz. So yeah, maybe I guess.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I wonder how the necks on these feel. As someone who never hated the shoulders on the Wizard II-7 and actually quite liked it as a whole, I can't imagine I'll be disappointed. I've only played the RGA8 and it felt pretty comfy to me so I hope this neck is similar.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Manhell said:


> you will once your neck break in that place in one of your guitars without



I don't play Gibson guitars


----------



## MF_Kitten

shitsøn;3271144 said:


> Not sure if anyone has asked that question yet, but how hard would it be to replace that stock bridge with a Hipshot?



If the saddle widths are the same, you could just get Hipshot saddles.


----------



## Manhell

MF_Kitten said:


> I don't play Gibson guitars



ahahaha owned!

nice answer, me neither


----------



## MythicSquirrel

Right when I thought I was done with 8 strings, they make this...


----------



## Mordecai

That low F string bass string idea is awesome!, I'm thinking this might be my next investment.


----------



## Phlegethon

the white model looks rather nice, although wouldn't turn down the black model either. now if ibanez used a similar bridge/string through body setup on the RG2228 I would have a significantly lighter wallet. also, seeing as the RG8 is as low priced as it is .. it makes it a lot harder for me to justify an eight string guitar project I've had to put on the shelf due to college eating the funds to finish it. 

now if I don't like 27" scale length necks then this project is saved. but if the scale length is something that's agreeable to my tastes then I'd be inclined to pick up a white one. maybe mod it slightly, depending on how I get on with the voice these pickups produce (some ibanez pickups are garbage, but I do like some of their stock ones; 6/7 string V's have been nothing but good to me). or maybe get some black body binding (painted)?


----------



## tbb529

Unfortunate news for those who wanted to hear me take some DI's, we've already sold the damn thing! I'm bummed, but totally stoked for the dude that got it! We have a few more on the way but by the time they get here you guys will probably all have yours...ah well.


----------



## chromaticdeath

I haven't been following this thread too closely so excuse my ignorance, but is this now been confirmed and released?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chromaticdeath said:


> I haven't been following this thread too closely so excuse my ignorance, but is this now been confirmed and released?



Yes.


----------



## chromaticdeath

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes.


  Thank you wise one


----------



## joshuallen

Phlegethon said:


> the white model looks rather nice, although wouldn't turn down the black model either. now if ibanez used a similar bridge/string through body setup on the RG2228 I would have a significantly lighter wallet. also, seeing as the RG8 is as low priced as it is .. it makes it a lot harder for me to justify an eight string guitar project I've had to put on the shelf due to college eating the funds to finish it.
> 
> now if I don't like 27" scale length necks then this project is saved. but if the scale length is something that's agreeable to my tastes then I'd be inclined to pick up a white one. maybe mod it slightly, depending on how I get on with the voice these pickups produce (some ibanez pickups are garbage, but I do like some of their stock ones; 6/7 string V's have been nothing but good to me). or maybe get some black body binding (painted)?



I played a 27" sixer for a while, and that was tough. I couldn't imagine trying to play a 27" 8-string.


----------



## chromaticdeath

joshuallen said:


> I played a 27" sixer for a while, and that was tough. I couldn't imagine trying to play a 27" 8-string.


 
It's suprisingly very comfortable, i've got the RGA8 and the neck feels great, nice and thin and quite fast


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok guys, i went ahead and transferred money to paypal...im getting a white one.

as soon as it comes in i'll get my friend gino to set it up. we'll take some pics and hopefully have a vid of him playing thru his axe-fx & other gear.


----------



## Bigfan

Danukenator said:


> Or you can just avoid smashing the guitar's headstock into stuff.



I manage to swing my guitar headstocks into chandeliers on a regular basis


----------



## Jonisbrutal

Bigfan said:


> I manage to swing my guitar headstocks into chandeliers on a regular basis



I have a few holes in my ceiling. Haha


----------



## Jzbass25

Hmm I sort of want one since I've been wanting to delve into 8 strings. But I won't be able to stand the stock pups probably which will add moola to the equation. If anyone gets one please share with us how the setup feels, I hope this budget 8 plays great while still being cheap.


----------



## facepalm66

Well, seems like a nice bang for the buck, let's get it. Still more viable than getting an Agile into europe.. 
Ofcourse it's rather sad that it's only available in 27", but some .80 gauge bass string should do.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Jonisbrutal said:


> I have a few holes in my ceiling. Haha




its all fun and games until you poke someones eye out


----------



## JamesM

$400 guitars get people really excited. 

If these are on par with the 7321, while not a great guitar but a great budget option, it will offer huge bang for your buck.


----------



## facepalm66

Well the point is that it's worth investing, since the resale price is decent, and it sound pretty well if electronics are swaped. 

The woods are also quite nice, so overall 400$ (with no upgrades, which would go ~300$ ) for experimenting around a year or two, then selling for about 600$ - 700$, depends on luck, well, it's pretty good i think.

I think i'd even keep it if they would make a longer scale neck. 

And speaking of length, is it any chances of swaping the neck with a longer one from another guitar? since it's B.O, just need to check the measures.


----------



## Andromalia

I wouldn't say that Ibanez resale value is "decent", it's one of the worst ever if you buy new, with the hordes they sell every year.
If you buy used you can likely resell for the price you bought it, but a new one you're going to take a 40% hit at least except for a very small number of collectibles.


----------



## Phlegethon

Andromalia said:


> I wouldn't say that Ibanez resale value is "decent", it's one of the worst ever if you buy new, with the hordes they sell every year.
> If you buy used you can likely resell for the price you bought it, but a new one you're going to take a 40% hit at least except for a very small number of collectibles.



resale values of ibanez guitars is actually fairly high outside of SSO classifieds and the USA, even if they're lower end models like the RG7321. when I do random kijiji/craigslist searches for my area, these guitars are far from cheap (considering they're used, and especially if they're modified). I've seen: 

an RG7321 with blackouts for 500 
an RG7321 with AN 7 and D sonic 7 for 600
an S7320 with AN 7 and D sonic 7 for 650
an RG7321 with blaze neck/bridge for 550 and 700 
stock RG1527's going for at least 1000, and at least 1500 for pickup swapped 1527's

that's IF you see one for sale. if the internet ads I've seen are to be taken as the truth then once someone from where I live gets a 7/8 string, they don't get rid of it for any reason. this makes it harder to find them, which drives up the price. and if my experiences in terms of trying to get aftermarket 7 string parts (pickups ... etc) is of any indication then it's even harder to get the aftermarket parts (assuming new from the store) than the guitar itself, inflating the asking price of the seller even more

these things are just based off of casual observation and don't really take into account haggling/trades ... etc ... just the list prices I've happened to notice over the years when a 7/8 string does come up


----------



## Konfyouzd

I see RG7321s going for around $450 on ebay some of the time. I've bought 7620s for less.


----------



## no_dice

I've seen plenty of RG7321s on local craigslists in the 200s, sometimes less. Anyone who pays more than the new cost for one is bonkers. I paid under 500 for an RG1527 (including shipping), so I'd never in my life pay that for a 7321.  I sincerely hope nobody thinks they're going to make a big return off flipping one of these later.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think some ppl price them like they're 7421s or 7621s because they know Ibby 7s are popular and there are always folks who don't know any better. Even stranger... The shittier Ibby is the one with neck binding. Talk about misleading. 

In person you could probably tell, but from an internet pic some ppl might not know if they aren't familiar with the models.


----------



## jwade

Strange, I really like that the white one has a black headstock. Sub-$500 8 string in white? Impressed.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Indeed. I think pearl tuning heads would look so much prettier with the black headstock. Contrast ftw...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Konfyouzd said:


> I think some ppl price them like they're 7421s or 7621s because they know Ibby 7s are popular and there are always folks who don't know any better. Even stranger... The shittier Ibby is the one with neck binding. Talk about misleading.
> 
> In person you could probably tell, but from an internet pic some ppl might not know if they aren't familiar with the models.



People in general are kind of stupid though, I listed my 7421 a few months ago for like $350 on CL with DiMarzios to see if I got a bite, no luck.

I listed the same guitar but with a super exciting description except this time for $600 and someone contacted me AND bought it within 12 hours


----------



## Konfyouzd

Da fuck...?

So basically I need to change my descriptions on everything I'm trying to sell on there.

And it's REALLY funny you mentioned a 7421 and the price. That's EXACTLY how much my 7421 sold for on Craigslist--DiMarzios and all. I can't sell my RGT42DX for shit and it's actually a sick playing guitar with upgrades that make it play nicer than the stockers, but I think some ppl are weirded out by modded guitars as well.

There seem to be 3 camps:

1) Modifications severely take away from guitar's value.
2) Modifications should add to the guitar's value with respect to the cost of the upgrade.
3) Who cares as long as it's what I want and the price is right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dude I fucked the paint up on it badly too and I mentioned that in the ad, just make the title something like:

"***MUST SEE***AMAZING Ibanez 7 String!!!!***BEST VALUE!!!***

It works everytime without fail. Here is the ad I used for the guitar 

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/msg/3344397309.html


----------



## no_dice

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dude I fucked the paint up on it badly too and I mentioned that in the ad, just make the title something like:
> 
> "***MUST SEE***AMAZING Ibanez 7 String!!!!***BEST VALUE!!!***
> 
> It works everytime without fail. Here is the ad I used for the guitar
> 
> *must see* MiJ Ibanez 7 String!!! *BEST Bang for buck!*



I dunno dude, there's a guy on Orlando craigslist with an ad like that for a Schecter and it's been up for probably 6 months.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats because nobody wants a schecter.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dude I fucked the paint up on it badly too and I mentioned that in the ad, just make the title something like:
> 
> "***MUST SEE***AMAZING Ibanez 7 String!!!!***BEST VALUE!!!***
> 
> It works everytime without fail. Here is the ad I used for the guitar
> 
> *must see* MiJ Ibanez 7 String!!! *BEST Bang for buck!*





I took ALL the paint off mine... 







Also carved the back of the lower horn... It's modded to hell.


----------



## no_dice

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats because nobody wants a schecter.



Haha, not for a jacked up price, and an attempt to justify it with a novel-length description about how awesome it is, with lots of caps and exclamation marks. I'm not going to assume you're just saying that Schecters are shit, since you had one up for sale and said it was a great playing guitar.

OT: I guess people are already starting to get these. I'm looking forward to some NGDs and clips!


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ It's like those ppl that talk about how much a guitar is worth because of what it means to them and what songs they recorded on it (that no one ever heard)...

OT: I went to a local shop the other day and asked if I could preorder one. I'm still waiting to hear back and may just snag one from Zzounds or Same Day Music instead since I can pay as I play rather than lay away... Rhyming unintentionally ftw...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No i like schecters, its just that nobody wants them. :/


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Dude I fucked the paint up on it badly too and I mentioned that in the ad, just make the title something like:
> 
> "***MUST SEE***AMAZING Ibanez 7 String!!!!***BEST VALUE!!!***
> 
> It works everytime without fail. Here is the ad I used for the guitar
> 
> *must see* MiJ Ibanez 7 String!!! *BEST Bang for buck!*



"Lowballing doesn't bother me, just don't offer me a Dean."


----------



## facepalm66

The ibbys go all the way with resale in europe, especially the mid europe, since it's so difficult to get stuff in there.. The shipping costs 500$ and even more, and most of the time it's from USA, since you pesky americans have everything 

I could probably sell an rga8, for example, which is a relatively low(er) - end guitar, for 800$ hands down, and even more. 

Speaking of getting stuff is hard, i was at the local music shop, and i asked a seven string pack for Drop A tuning, they were looking at me like 
--->  , and they had to order a pack just for me.  
Long story short, this sucks..


----------



## Corrosion

I feel like mods to a guitar only add value if the buyer sees them as desirable. That being said, not every buyer wants the same thing. If the pickups would be swapped anyway or the mod of a bridge for example would need to be switched out, there is no true added "value" on the buyers end, therefore, they wouldn't be encouraged to pay more because it has that mod. Also, some mods are just pure shite anyway( some home-done finishes come to mind).


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

I saw this in a Musicians Friend catalogue I got in the mail today along with a coupon for 15% off that expires December 31st. Hell yes.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I saw this in a Musicians Friend catalogue I got in the mail today along with a coupon for 15% off that expires December 31st. Hell yes.



WTF. As if I wasn't torn enough already on pulling the trigger!


----------



## mr_rainmaker

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I saw this in a Musicians Friend catalogue I got in the mail today along with a coupon for 15% off that expires December 31st. Hell yes.




I just got that mag today also

checked their website nothing yet.


----------



## Andromalia

All the Prestige ibbies I've bought have been pretty cheap, went to look at french ebay, there's a 540&#8364; RG1527, a 500&#8364; S540, and a 700&#8364; 1570.
The 1570 is still being sold new for 933 by thomann, I wouldn't consider it a good deal, especially if stock pickups are still in. Note that the next price new from the 1570 is the RGD2127 at a whopping 1K2.
For the reference I seem to remeber I paid my RG2610 like 400&#8364;.


----------



## svenlk

this is totally real, its in the december 2012 issure of musicians friend magazine, although its shown in white, ordering tomoro


----------



## Fiction

I sent a message to an Ibanez Australia Guitar page and they seemed clueless 

Hopefully they inquire about it, i'm wanting to get a cheap 8 string before my strandberg spot comes up, and this could be a great little option, especially for Aus seeing as the rga8 is $1000. ($1350 at my local store, because 'straya)


----------



## 7stringDemon

Who gives a shit about resale value? It's a $400 guitar.

If you're a gear whore and you're just going to get it, put $600 into mods then sell it next week, it's your own dumb ass fault that you just burnt it all.

If you're one of those people who will always worry about the resale value, don't get ANY Ibanez that you can't try out to make sure that you like it. Because no COMMON PRODUCTION MODEL Ibanez ever goes up in resale.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

7stringDemon said:


> Who gives a shit about resale value? It's a $400 guitar.
> 
> If you're a gear whore and you're just going to get it, put $600 into mods then sell it next week, it's your own dumb ass fault that you just burnt it all.
> 
> If you're one of those people who will always worry about the resale value, don't get ANY Ibanez that you can't try out to make sure that you like it. Because no Ibanez ever goes up in resale.



The old ATD swirled ibanez stuff is definitely worth more now. Ive seen some reissues go for a lot of money too.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Alright, I should be more specific.

Models that aren't rare.

That clear things up?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Its official. I'm excited for this. Consider my Schecter sold, because this thing is on my list of "guitars I need to have before my birthday".

I want a white one, since I've never actually owned a white guitar before.


----------



## Alice AKW

Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Poltergeist

Just bought one in white from zZ ... I'm stoked! I really hope the pickups are decent. Anyone have a clue to what they sound like yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think only one guy here has tried it.


----------



## Poltergeist

Hmm, so it seems.. I'm kinda confused why everyone was skeptical about this guitar being available at this moment in time, and yes, several sites have it for sale. I really hope that Ibanez made a quality foundation for us to tweak even more. I'm new to 8 string guitar, but I figure this would be a good first start. I've seen a couple people compare this in quality to the RGA8... Really curious if this is true. The 27' scale length is what really won me over. I was going to get the Stephen Carpenter SC 208. Hope I made the right decision for my price range.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Starting a new job tomorrow. I shall buy one in white within 2 weeks.


----------



## Radau

I don't play guitar but count me in, haha


----------



## Poltergeist

I should have my RG8 by Monday.


----------



## Nemonic

How can i get this guitar to Europe?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ I haven't seen any news for the european people... I'm a little worried about it.


----------



## Chalupacabra

I've been playing "just the tip" with ordering this thing all week. A white 8 string you say? I'm intrigued. $400 dollars? What? 27" scale? Tell me more. Wait! Ibanez? MUsT HavE NOw. Only problem is that I am expecting a child in the next couple weeks and still have to buy Xmas presents for my parents and in-laws. To make a long story short, my wife will cut it off. I know it's only $400, but this timing! That's my shitty little story.

Update: For those looking for more complete pictures of this guitar, there are a few of these on eBay with pictures of the back of the body and neck and some close ups too.


----------



## Poltergeist

Chalupacabra said:


> I've been playing "just the tip" with ordering this thing all week. A white 8 string you say? I'm intrigued. $400 dollars? What? 27" scale? Tell me more. Wait! Ibanez? MUsT HavE NOw. Only problem is that I am expecting a child in the next couple weeks and still have to buy Xmas presents for my parents and in-laws. To make a long story short, my wife will cut it off. I know it's only $400, but this timing! That's my shitty little story.
> 
> Update: For those looking for more complete pictures of this guitar, there are a few of these on eBay with pictures of the back of the body and neck and some close ups too.





Sorry about the unfortunate timing that's holding you back from buying this guitar. I almost had the same thing happen until I seen this guitar on zzSounds' play as you pay offer. Only $103.95 for the first installment payment and I don't owe my next 100 dollars till December 16. NO interest. I mean this is a really affordable option if you want it now.


----------



## Jarabowa

Poltergeist said:


> Sorry about the unfortunate timing that's holding you back from buying this guitar. I almost had the same thing happen until I seen this guitar on zzSounds' play as you pay offer. Only $103.95 for the first installment payment and I don't owe my next 100 dollars till December 16. NO interest. I mean this is a really affordable option if you want it now.



Dammit. Dammit!!! I was totally content waiting to maybe get one of these next month some time until I read this. Next thing I know I'm ordering the last white one they have in stock.


----------



## cipe

I just ordered one white one from musiciansfriend. It'll be my first 8 string and my first >25.5" scale neck. Should be fun


----------



## Poltergeist

Jarabowa said:


> Dammit. Dammit!!! I was totally content waiting to maybe get one of these next month some time until I read this. Next thing I know I'm ordering the last white one they have in stock.



haha, well I wasn't trying to be a salesman for zZ or anything but I couldnt believe it, truly an affordable way to get what you really want with no worries about paying more money in the end. Plus it's only $400, i'll have this beast paid off in no time.


----------



## Jarabowa

Poltergeist said:


> haha, well I wasn't trying to be a salesman for zZ or anything but I couldnt believe it, truly an affordable way to get what you really want with no worries about paying more money in the end. Plus it's only $400, i'll have this beast paid off in no time.



Ah, no worries! I didn't need much help convincing myself to go for it, and your suggestion did the trick!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Poltergeist said:


> I should have my RG8 by Monday.



sheesh, your gonna get yours before me...

...why does paypal still take so long in this day and age?


----------



## Poltergeist

M3CHK1LLA said:


> sheesh, your gonna get yours before me...
> 
> ...why does paypal still take so long in this day and age?



Yeah, I'm not too familiar with the rate of paypal processing but, I just set up an installment payment plan and that was that. I just checked zZounds and they are sold out of both the Black and White versions of the RG8. So glad I got mine when I did. Almost waited another week.


----------



## iamthefonz

Ordered a white one from musicians friend last night. Only 8 string I've played was my brother's 30" agile. So this should be interesting.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This is cool. If I was in the market for an 8-string this would be VERY tempting. 

If it's anything like a 7321 it'll only really need a pickup change to be very good indeed.


----------



## ockis23

I saw a couple of these on ebay and couldn't believe that I was seeing what i was seeing, $400 for and Ibanez 8 string with a 27" scale and they make it in white! Sold Sold Sold. Gonna go talk to my local shop to place an order hopefully next week.


----------



## Poltergeist

I can't believe as many that have sold so far on the Internet, no one in the world has written a review about this damn guitar yet. I should be expecting mine tomorrow. I'll write a proper review after a couple days of playing it.


----------



## facepalm66

Looking forward for it! If you will consider replacing the pups, make a comparison, atleast a short one, between them. Good luck


----------



## Don Vito

Saw one of these bad boys in my MF catalog. I've got some spare cash and a coupon..tempting..

Problem is, I don't listen to a single band that uses 8 string guitars. I would just have to sit and come up with stuff at random. Make my own inspiration and sound so to speak.


----------



## Mwoit

kennedyblake said:


> Saw one of these bad boys in my MF catalog. I've got some spare cash and a coupon..tempting..
> 
> Problem is, I don't listen to a single band that uses 8 string guitars. I would just have to sit and come up with stuff at random. Make my own inspiration and sound so to speak.



That's not really a problem though, you could just make up your own stuff!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I have one in my ebay cart and I just can't pull the trigger... Somehow my conscience won't let me do that if it means I can't get my fam presents in a month... Dammit...


----------



## Compton

Im assuming its going to be made out of the same wood, or less quality wood as the RGA8. I had one for a while, it took far too much effort to make it a nice playing instrument. The wood was dry, the wood felt cheap, and without a pickup swap it was worthless tone wise. i just dont imagine that spending even 400 bucks would possibly be worth it, find something used. 

Even considering the fact its entry level, even though i haven't played it i can only go off of my own experience with the rga8, and reading other customer reviews on it. Just thought i would throw that in for anyone seriously considering buying one! Hope you get a good one if ya do!!!


----------



## Chalupacabra

I have taken the first step in buying this guitar in putting my bass on craigslist. I am fully aware that I will probably have to get it "set up" and WILL need to change the pickups, but these are things I can do myself. When I really think about it, only 1 of the guitars that I have ever owned has the stock pickups in it. (My SC-607B still has the EMG 81-7s that it came with, but I constantly toy with changing them too) I am only expecting 7321 ish quality here and don't think I will be disappointed. What more could you really want out of $400 on a new instrument?

As of right now, I am planning on Lace Deathbars for the inevitable pickup swap.


----------



## mattchristensen

Compton said:


> Im assuming its going to be made out of the same wood, or less quality wood as the RGA8.


The RG2228 is basswood. 
The RGA8 is mahogany. 
The RG8 is basswood. 

To be honest I always felt that mahogany was a better wood than basswood. Maybe the carved top made you think that the wood was thin and chinsy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mattchristensen said:


> To be honest I always felt that mahogany was a better wood than basswood.



I've always felt that green was a better color than blue.


----------



## mattchristensen

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've always felt that green was a better color than blue.


 Depends if the fretboard is maple.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^Why would it not be maple?

Think...

Speak...


----------



## ShadowAMD

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've always felt that green was a better color than blue.



I might just be a little daft here, but I thought the type and quality of wood greatly contributed to the quality of the guitar? Or why would an RG8 cost $400 and a Mayones 8 string cost 3k? Because pickups alone won't contribute that much to the price.


----------



## Mordacain

ShadowAMD said:


> I might just be a little daft here, but I thought the type and quality of wood greatly contributed to the quality of the guitar? Or why would an RG8 cost $400 and a Mayones 8 string cost 3k? Because pickups alone won't contribute that much to the price.



Quality of wood contributes greatly to the tone of the guitar. Different types of wood enhance different frequencies in particular but the quality of wood trumps all.

/EDIT, meant to add that the price difference is mostly due to craftsmanship I think


----------



## Jzbass25

ShadowAMD said:


> I might just be a little daft here, but I thought the type and quality of wood greatly contributed to the quality of the guitar? Or why would an RG8 cost $400 and a Mayones 8 string cost 3k? Because pickups alone won't contribute that much to the price.



Wood quality does contribute a good amount to the guitar imo but you are forgetting that cheap guitars are made in cnc factories from large companies (such as cort but cort is okay imo) with usually unskilled labor that gets paid cents whereas a guitar builder in poland (I think mayones is built there) has to learn his art, build a shop and buy all the tools himself and then also put his love and time into building an instrument of perfection that also has to pay the bills. Also cheaper ibanezes usually use really crap hardware imo. Also someone like mayones probably has a large stock of very quality wood that is stored in a climate controlled environment 

Basically you pay for a well crafted guitar with great quality control vs a guitar just pumped out of a factory. Also the wood from most cheaper guitars I find to be very dry and not well kept which can be a problem


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ShadowAMD said:


> I thought the type and quality of wood greatly contributed to the quality of the guitar?



You are correct, but that doesn't mean that wood "x" is better than wood "y" on any quantifiable level. Just like saying DiMarzio is in no way better than Seymour Duncan. 

Different strokes and all that. 



> Or why would an RG8 cost $400 and a Mayones 8 string cost 3k?



Believe it or not, the cost of materials is incredibly close. Wood of all sorts and variety is extremely cheap, and hardware when purchased on that kind of scale (of both companies) you're not looking at a lot either. 

In fact, the part of the build that costs the most is going to be labor, and by a pretty significant margin. 

More man hours, and more importantly more expensive man hours go into the construction of something like a Mayones than a low end Ibanez, or any low end guitar really. 

Also, you can't forget economy of scale. Ibanez will be pumping out more RG8s than Mayones has ever produced guitars (probably not quite, but you get the idea). That means they can afford to sell them for a smaller profit margin as a much greater number will be sold and shipped to distributors and dealers. 



> Because pickups alone won't contribute that much to the price.



Correct, but as I stated above, you're not paying for materials, ever really, you're paying for labor, and in many cases the name as well. 

The more expensive a guitar over a given point the more diminishing the returns. Is a $4000 guitar better than a $3000 one? Likely not.


----------



## ShadowAMD

^

Thanks it really was a genuine question, besides dodgy electronics.. what could they do to impact the quality of the instrument? I'm trying to see how an RG8 would stack up to something like a Schecter blackjack C-8 or Ibanez RG2228.. Because there is a hefty price tag difference.. Would they really sound that much better? There in the same shop and they might even use the same woods? Then how would it compare (Sound wise) to a $2000.00 Polish equivalent?

(Apologies for being a guitar N00b)! Only figured out how to wire a pup the other day


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ShadowAMD said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks it really was a genuine question, besides dodgy electronics.. what could they do to impact the quality of the instrument? I'm trying to see how an RG8 would stack up to something like a Schecter blackjack C-8 or Ibanez RG2228.. Because there is a hefty price tag difference.. Would they really sound that much better, there in the same shop and they might even use the same woods? Then how would it compare (Sound wise) to a $2000.00 Polish equivalent?



As I stated above, workmanship (as in the man hours and the skill of the craftsman putting them in) are going to be the biggest factor in determining how one guitar can be perceived as better than another. 

The more I work on and repaired the guitars the more I realized that it really came down to how much time I spent doing a specific task ones I reached a certain level of mastery (definitely not calling myself a master of anything here ). If I put in four hours on fret dressing, they came out much better than when I only put in one hour, for example. 

The RG8 and RG2228 are not made in the same shop, and the materials, while at times similar, are not going to be the same. 

Remember, sound has very little to do with quality, especially considering how subjective good tone is. A very well made guitar can sound bad to someone, believe it or not. Just like a poorly made guitar can at times sound amazing.


----------



## Poltergeist

MaxOfMetal said:


> As I stated above, workmanship (as in the man hours and the skill of the craftsman putting them in) are going to be the biggest factor in determining how one guitar can be perceived as better than another.
> 
> The more I work on and repaired the guitars the more I realized that it really came down to how much time I spent doing a specific task ones I reached a certain level of mastery (definitely not calling myself a master of anything here ). If I put in four hours on fret dressing, they came out much better than when I only put in one hour, for example.
> 
> The RG8 and RG2228 are not made in the same shop, and the materials, while at times similar, are not going to be the same.
> 
> Remember, sound has very little to do with quality, especially considering how subjective good tone is. A very well made guitar can sound bad to someone, believe it or not. Just like a poorly made guitar can at times sound amazing.



You're awesome.. A lot of good things you mentioned. I cherish your input on this perspective of guitar production. I think although the amount of time that was spent in production of say the RG8 will not diminish it's ability to be a solid/ decent 8 string. However, it is all subjective like you said in regard to the player.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Mordacain said:


> Quality of wood contributes greatly to the tone of the guitar. Different types of wood enhance different frequencies in particular but the quality of wood trumps all.
> 
> /EDIT, meant to add that the price difference is mostly due to craftsmanship I think


 
I'm thinking, how much of a difference will the wood of the bodies make? Especially when they would have the same pickups installed. These guitars all have huge 27" scale maple necks which transfer most of the strings' vibration. 

Having said that, I owned a RG7421 with DiMarzio Evo 7's in it, and it couldn't beat my Universe tone-wise, although both are made of the same woods.


----------



## MikeK

It really depends on personal taste. Go look at some high end guitar builds out there, you will find many people like the tone of Basswood. The wood is cheap due to its availibility, not because it sounds bad or anything. I personally prefer Basswood bodies with a thin top, strictly because Basswood isnt interesting looking.


----------



## iamthefonz

Mine just came in. First impressions are good. NGD coming...soon-ish.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Oooohh.... I need one! Make a vid... How are the pups? If you say they're usable I'm buying one tonight...


----------



## Poltergeist

Got mine at my front door today.. Opened the box a couple hours ago and played it.. My god this guitar is awesome.. I was shocked to find that the stock pickups actually sound decent.. and I can almost say really good with cleans. Its got a great feel and it looks way better up close and personal than the pictures out there. I'm going to be buying some new pick ups eventually but, I think they'll get me by without irritating me for another month or so. I'd say this was worth the money. You get what you paid for plus a little more it feels like.. I could see them selling these for $500 no problem. I'll review more later, as I said before I've only played it for a couple hours and had to mess with the intonation a bit. However I do think I'll swap the strings very soon.. They are all very light gauged D'Addario's . The F# is way too light and the A string feels like a D string on a standard guitar, just does not feel right to me. That is my only complaint right off the bat, and of course the strings are no big deal to be concerned about.


----------



## simonXsludge

That sounds really good.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Done... Ordering...

EDIT: Will have one next Tuesday... *If* the pickups don't work, I'm putting Laces in that biotch... And probably a bright red buckethead killswitch + pearl tuner heads... (Got it in white)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This puts me in the mood for an 8 again arrfhdg


----------



## Konfyouzd

I couldn't figure out what hardtail 7 I wanted. Then I started GASing for an 8. Then this came out. This is my hardtail 7+1...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hey question for folks that already have one... I was looking at the pics on eBay... Is there a trapdoor on the TRC that lets you open the TRC w/o removing it? It looked like it on the pics, but it could be some kind of reflection...


----------



## JPhoenix19

yes. That's a feature in the newer Ibanez guitars. My RGD7421 has it, as well as the ARZ307, RG7321... ect.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Is it crazy that I'm thinking about selling my RGA8 and spending the money on one of these fuckers and a shitload of mods?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Depends... I sold my RGA8. I wasn't feeling the cutaway. But I have 27 frets on my main squeeze so that was kind of a deal breaker for me. 

Oh... And I bought one of these...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

RgA sucks so yes


----------



## Konfyouzd

Interesting logic considering like one dude here has one... 

In retrospect, though... A similar line of thinking drove me to purchase one myself.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I just reaally really like simple guitars.
The RGA8 has some nice stuff like double locking fixed-bridge n shit but I prefer my guitars as simple as possible.
Oh, and no worrying about a certain bridge-screw problem


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well for me it was that (which never ended up being a problem) plus the fact that I didn't much care for the locking fixed bridge anyway... On top of that... Why does the cutaway have to suffer bc you arched the top? The 6 string RGAs don't seem to have this problem.

EDIT: Actually... To me the cutaways on the 6ers looks the same... Hmm... 

But... For comparison...
















Body seems to meet the neck later with the 2228 and looks similar on the RG8 so I'm on board FO SHO


----------



## Jarabowa

Konfyouzd said:


> Done... Ordering...
> 
> EDIT: Will have one next Tuesday... *If* the pickups don't work, I'm putting Laces in that biotch... And probably a bright red buckethead killswitch + pearl tuner heads... (Got it in white)



Just so you know, I'm copying the shit out of all of these ideas when I get mine next week.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I saw Grand Moff Tim post a pic of his Buckethead sig and had to do it...


----------



## Jarabowa

Konfyouzd said:


> I saw Grand Moff Tim post a pic of his Buckethead sig and had to do it...



Same here! Although I'm debating the possibility of putting a tacky neon pickguard on there instead


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Still no word about these things on the Ibanez homepage.
Thomann don't have 'em listed either.
I wonder for how much they'll sell here in Germany/Europe


----------



## Jarabowa

Also, to anyone who's already received theirs, how is the nut? Is it plastic? I can't imagine them using a Tusq nut on a guitar in this price range. I'm curious as to whether I should throw in an order for a blank slab while I'm waiting.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Marv Attaxx said:


> Still no word about these things on the Ibanez homepage.
> Thomann don't have 'em listed either.
> I wonder for how much they'll sell here in Germany/Europe



That's so weird. Random places seem to have them.

Musicians Friend
Zzounds
Same Day Music
AMS
and Amazon has them listed but they're "currently unavailable"

The fact that Ibanez wouldn't have them listed is weird, but you never know... Web developers... Blah


----------



## in-pursuit

this is basically exactly what I wanted the RGA8 to be, I really dislike carved top guitars super strat style guitars. I'll probably be getting one of these when they they're released in oz. I called the Australian Ibanez importer and they didnt have a clue about it, said if it's out now to call back in 6 months lol


----------



## madcansoul

I pulled the trigger on the black one and might get it tomorrow or thursday, bought it from 8thstreet. I'm pretty stoked since it's not available in Canada and that usually online US dealers don't ship Ibanez products to Canada...


----------



## Konfyouzd

in-pursuit said:


> this is basically exactly what I wanted the RGA8 to be, I really dislike carved top guitars super strat style guitars. I'll probably be getting one of these when they they're released in oz. I called the Australian Ibanez importer and they didnt have a clue about it, said if it's out now to call back in 6 months lol



Same w my local music shop. They had to "research" whether they could get it. They took almost a week to get back to me just to say, "What's the full model name? We need more info..." 

Two days later it's in the mail.


----------



## Fiction

in-pursuit said:


> this is basically exactly what I wanted the RGA8 to be, I really dislike carved top guitars super strat style guitars. I'll probably be getting one of these when they they're released in oz. I called the Australian Ibanez importer and they didnt have a clue about it, said if it's out now to call back in 6 months lol



Yeah I wrote on their fb wall and they said that was ye first they had ever heard of it, they said they messaged around about it and would get back to me when they hear back, but that was almost a week ago now 

I want one.


----------



## Poltergeist

After playing my RG8 a little more I decided I'm very happy with my decision in buying it. This guitar exceeded my expectations. After playing it for the last 4 hours it seemed to stay in tune relatively well, although, It would sound and play much better with a 74 gauge on the 8th string. I think the neck is great, it's one of the slimmest guitar necks i've ever played. For sure built for accuracy and speed. So if you're into rounded chunky necks than you might not like this neck. However, dont get me wrong this neck is wide, but it's pretty comfortable to play! My first time playing an 8 string and I gotta say my wrist is a little bit sore lol. The cut-away on this guitar is perfect. You can easily access all the high notes past the 12th fret. Another good think I like about this guitar is the output jack, it seems really heavy duty and it's kinda tucked inside the guitars body so it seems like it will be very hard for it to get bumped or loose. The nut is about 1/8th of an inch (give or take) in thickness; seems to be pretty decent, not too cheap looking. It gets the job done. The tuning pegs seems to be decent, I got a white one so I like the black contrast with the white body, although a lot of you disagree and wish the head stock was white. I like it black. Kinda makes the guitar pop. As I mentioned before the pick ups are decent surprisingly, but most will still change them anyways. The stock pups sound good with clean tone in the neck pup. For high gain, the only decent one is the 1st selection on the bridge pickup, the rest sound kinda beefy and a bit muddy, but I haven't really messed with the pick up tone knob/ amp settings to see if I can get a better tone with high gain. The other pick up selections sound good with clean tone I think. If you want to know anything else just ask.


----------



## in-pursuit

Fiction said:


> Yeah I wrote on their fb wall and they said that was ye first they had ever heard of it, they said they messaged around about it and would get back to me when they hear back, but that was almost a week ago now
> 
> I want one.



yeah me too man, I'm gonna hit them up again this week or maybe next if I don't get time today. I'll let you know if I hear something before you


----------



## cipe

I'm even more excited to get mine tomorrow after reading polt's initial experience


----------



## Konfyouzd

So let's talk pickguards... Availability? If so, HELLOOOO DiMarzio!

DA8s are calling me...


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Konfyouzd said:


> So let's talk pickguards... Availability? If so, HELLOOOO DiMarzio!



This. So. Much. Fucking. This. Now I only have one question...White guitar with blue pickguard? Black guitar with white pickguard? White with black?...AAAAHHHH...so many choices...


----------



## Konfyouzd

I was gonna go for pearl or white on white and put white tuning peg heads on it with white DA8s if available. :-D

But again... Availability?


----------



## Jarabowa

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> This. So. Much. Fucking. This. Now I only have one question...White guitar with blue pickguard? Black guitar with white pickguard? White with black?...AAAAHHHH...so many choices...



Red tortoise shell on a white one maybe? I'm tempted to cut one out from a blank on one of the CNC mills at my work just to see how it would look when mine comes in. Although at that point I'm just aping Tosin's last LACS a bit too much


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Poltergeist said:


> After playing my RG8 a little more I decided I'm very happy with my decision in buying it. This guitar exceeded my expectations. After playing it for the last 4 hours it seemed to stay in tune relatively well, although, It would sound and play much better with a 74 gauge on the 8th string. I think the neck is great, it's one of the slimmest guitar necks i've ever played. For sure built for accuracy and speed. So if you're into rounded chunky necks than you might not like this neck. However, dont get me wrong this neck is wide, but it's pretty comfortable to play! My first time playing an 8 string and I gotta say my wrist is a little bit sore lol. The cut-away on this guitar is perfect. You can easily access all the high notes past the 12th fret. Another good think I like about this guitar is the output jack, it seems really heavy duty and it's kinda tucked inside the guitars body so it seems like it will be very hard for it to get bumped or loose. The nut is about 1/8th of an inch (give or take) in thickness; seems to be pretty decent, not too cheap looking. It gets the job done. The tuning pegs seems to be decent, I got a white one so I like the black contrast with the white body, although a lot of you disagree and wish the head stock was white. I like it black. Kinda makes the guitar pop. As I mentioned before the pick ups are decent surprisingly, but most will still change them anyways. The stock pups sound good with clean tone in the neck pup. For high gain, the only decent one is the 1st selection on the bridge pickup, the rest sound kinda beefy and a bit muddy, but I haven't really messed with the pick up tone knob/ amp settings to see if I can get a better tone with high gain. The other pick up selections sound good with clean tone I think. If you want to know anything else just ask.




How are the frets?
Any buzzing??


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jarabowa said:


> Red tortoise shell on a white one maybe? I'm tempted to cut one out from a blank on one of the CNC mills at my work just to see how it would look when mine comes in. Although at that point I'm just aping Tosin's last LACS a bit too much



Ooh! Make me one!


----------



## Chalupacabra

I was wondering if anyone knows if this has the same truss rods as the other Ibanez 8's.


----------



## Jarabowa

Konfyouzd said:


> Ooh! Make me one!



If I don't bone mine up too badly! I'm a good engineering tech, but a shitty machinist, so I'll have to practice on a few blanks. Thank god they're fairly cheap!


----------



## cipe

My rg8 just showed up and it's definitely exceeded my expectations i was expecting it to be like my rg7321 which absolutely needed new pickups from the get go. This one has a very usable bridge pickup i think. Sounds nice with my mark iv. Oh and this does have the titanium truss rod, which was a nice surprise. Here are some pictures for you guys.





































Here's the nut detail, i forgot to upload it originally


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I didn't think the logo would actually be a pearloid inlay. That's a pretty cool touch.


----------



## cipe

Yeah it's a pretty sharp looking guitar for only $400


----------



## geofreesun

nice pix, the frets look small-ish, they are listed as jumbo right? this is my main concern. i just want them big.


----------



## Kroaton

Any love for european users? I haven't found any for sale in europe yet.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't think the logo would actually be a pearloid inlay. That's a pretty cool touch.



So glad I got pearloid tuner heads.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jarabowa said:


> If I don't bone mine up too badly! I'm a good engineering tech, but a shitty machinist, so I'll have to practice on a few blanks. Thank god they're fairly cheap!



PM me ab it if things go well!


----------



## cipe

geofreesun said:


> nice pix, the frets look small-ish, they are listed as jumbo right? this is my main concern. i just want them big.



Thanks. They're jumbo. They look like the same size as the ones on my rg7321. Another thing I forgot to mention is that these frets were dressed well, the ones on my rg7321 are real sharp and kind of uncomfortable, but these are much more smooth. Not as well dressed as the ones on my js1200, but i wasn't expecting them to be.


----------



## geofreesun

cool to hear that! thanks! gassss!!!


cipe said:


> Thanks. They're jumbo. They look like the same size as the ones on my rg7321. Another thing I forgot to mention is that these frets were dressed well, the ones on my rg7321 are real sharp and kind of uncomfortable, but these are much more smooth. Not as well dressed as the ones on my js1200, but i wasn't expecting them to be.


----------



## Konfyouzd

What up w the neck pup?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Fuck this, I'ma buy one as soon as they're available over here!


----------



## ILuvPillows

I definitely wasn't expecting the titanium reinforcement. Very impressive, although now it seems that Ibanez are cannibalizing their own product (RGA8) with this release.


----------



## Konfyouzd

That's their problem. 

Maybe it didn't do so well.

Or... Maybe they plan to upgrade the RGA8 somehow. I mean this isn't even on their site.


----------



## Ayo7e

Kroaton said:


> Any love for european users? I haven't found any for sale in europe yet.



This...


----------



## Fiction

That looks fucking unbelievable for $400.

Bravo Ibanez, Bravo.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Titanium reinforced truss rod on a 400 dollar guitar?...Fuck me. 

I was already for sure getting one, and now I'm not really worried about condition at all...


----------



## simonXsludge

This seems to turn into the definition of bang for the buck.

Love the fact that it has the KTS reinfocement and it even comes with a volute where the headstock joins the neck. I absolutely prefer that. For a price that low, I'm tempted to get one and go mod-crazy with it. Tusq nut, Hipshot bridge or at least saddles, pickguard, good tuners, maybe refinish, ...

Well done, Ibanez.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Think the price will go up?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Theres even some flaming on the neck.


----------



## straightshreddd

Just played one at my local shop. Probably the best production 8 you can buy for $400. I was quite blown away at the price compared to quality.


----------



## cipe

The pickups they used for this guitar are actually not bad. From what I remember of my 7321's stock pickups, these are way better. The other ones sounded like dogshit.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm definitely wanting one of these as soon as I can justify another 8-string.  Kudos to all the lovely peeps giving us the deets on the features. 



Konfyouzd said:


> Think the price will go up?



I'd be surprised if they didn't. I also think they'll release a variation with some form of quilted or flamed maple top for about $50 more. RG8FM, RG8QM?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Dammit... Shoulda waited! 

Fuck it... Simplicity for the win. This reminds me of a 7x21 w an extra string--exactly what I've wanted for a long ass time. 

I'll ask this on mo' 'gain... How do folks feel ab that neck pup? I know I'll find out first hand soon enough but humor me. 

Also @JPhoenix - How many 8s do you have?


----------



## JPhoenix19

Konfyouzd said:


> Dammit... Shoulda waited!
> 
> Fuck it... Simplicity for the win. This reminds me of a 7x21 w an extra string--exactly what I've wanted for a long ass time.
> 
> I'll ask this on mo' 'gain... How do folks feel ab that neck pup? I know I'll find out first hand soon enough but humor me.
> 
> Also @JPhoenix - How many 8s do you have?



None at the moment, but I've owned two in the past. I too have dreamed of an RG7x21 with an extra string so I nearly shat myself when I saw these. I decided to wait until after I had a nice main 7-string, though, so I got my RGD7421 instead. Perhaps around tax season I'll pick up an RG8.


----------



## Tranquilliser

Grab one of these in white and some sort of pickguard (possibly tortoise?) and throw a DA8 set in there, fuck yes. Would be so good.


----------



## kris_jammage

Awesome, was thinking hard about getting a 2228 but damn, I could get one of these on a budget if it came to Europe! New pickups and few other little mods and I'm sure it'll be an absolute workhorse!


----------



## ILuvPillows

I think the pricing reflects Ibanez's intention: to monopolies the market. The reason why the 2228 was quite expensive (even for a prestige) was possibly due to the 'limited' (for Ibanez standards) number of them made, effectively testing the waters. Now it's clear that there is a growing market for 8 strings (that ESP, Schecter and Dean are trying to compete for).
Due to the size of Ibanez they can afford to make many, many of these RG8's (benefiting from economy of size), sell them at a great price with some respectable specs (Titanium reinforcement). Cutting their profit margin on each RG8 sold, but making up for it in the quantity that are sold. Something that was probably not the business plan behind the original 2228/A8. Resulting in an Ibanez dominated market (for a time).


...that's why I dont think that the price will increase. At least not from Ibanez.


----------



## Andromalia

Barebones Ibanez have always been good guitars for their budget, even Gios aren't bad (they actually crush pretty much all their price bracket). I don't have an 8 and might be tempted, for that price, yes.


----------



## simonXsludge

To all you EU folks:

Just talked to someone at Ibanez/Meinl and the RG8 is going to be available in black in early 2013, with a price point around 400&#8364;. The white one might be available later in 2013.


----------



## Evil Weasel

shitsøn;3282541 said:


> To all you EU folks:
> 
> Just talked to someone at Ibanez/Meinl and the RG8 is going to be available in black in early 2013, with a price point around 400. The white one might be available later in 2013.


Really? That seems a little on the cheap side. A $400 guitar would usually be £400 in the UK, so if we can buy it from say Thomann at 400 that is more like £320/£330 at current exchange rates.

I owned an Agile Interceptor 828 previously and couldn't deal with the beastly neck which put me off 8's but I would love a shot at an Ibby 8. If they are going to come in just over £300 that is not far off 'well if I save for a few months I could buy this no' territory! Must be the white model though!


----------



## Ayo7e

shitsøn;3282541 said:


> To all you EU folks:
> 
> Just talked to someone at Ibanez/Meinl and the RG8 is going to be available in black in early 2013, with a price point around 400. The white one might be available later in 2013.




Thanks! finally some info. 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to white for the white...


----------



## Poltergeist

Marv Attaxx said:


> How are the frets?
> Any buzzing??



Only a minimal amount of fret buzzing on the 8th string due to the light gauge factory strings. I'd recommend purchasing a thicker gauge right from the get-go . If you're like me, you'll swap out all the strings, because I thought they were too light. I honestly think Ernie Ball's 8 string set feels great on this guitar. A lot of people complained about them but I think they're perfect. As for the frets they could eventually use a bit of a file-down, however, when I first received my guitar, the string height was already set up and it was comfortable to play. only a small amount of adjusting in the intonation was needed.


----------



## kylendm

If anyone REALLY wants an RG8 right now I just talked to someone at Musiciansfriend and if you add it to your cart and use GE289040 as the code it's $60 cheaper. So...RG8 for 339.99...GO!

Idk if this is only valid for me or if it's only good for one purchase or not but yeah. Worst comes to worst just give them a call or use their online chat to get a code.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/ibanez-rg8-8-string-electric-guitar/h88559000002000


----------



## straightshreddd

cipe said:


> The pickups they used for this guitar are actually not bad. From what I remember of my 7321's stock pickups, these are way better. The other ones sounded like dogshit.



Yeah, dude. I only wanted to play it acoustically and my boy tossed me a cable and I was very surprised. They're actually super punchy and crisp for Ibanez pickups. I don't know if they're the same pickups used in the RGA8 but the RGA8 sounded like total ass stock compared to this. If these are the same pickups, it might have been the mahogany. I'm guessing they aren't the same though.


----------



## kylendm

straightshreddd said:


> If these are the same pickups, it might have been the mahogany


Very likely.


----------



## FinnBehemoth

shitsøn;3282541 said:


> To all you EU folks:
> 
> Just talked to someone at Ibanez/Meinl and the RG8 is going to be available in black in early 2013, with a price point around 400. The white one might be available later in 2013.



Thank god! This will be my next guitar!


----------



## Koloss85

I'm with everyone else. Though I'm a little tired of the superstrat shape, I definitely don't have the $ for a .strandberg or an oni. Now, I'm just a lowly bedroom musician and at $400, its a steal. But, I'm poor, so I have to sell one of my guitars first.
I'll also be modding the shit out of it. Hipshot bridge or saddles, Hipshot grip locking tuners, tusq nut, carbon fiber pickguard, maybe a different neck altogether? Also, I'll be trying out my leftover emg 808's with the 18v mod. If they don't cut it, I'll try a covered lundgren m8 and a lace xbar (or q tuner 2.0 if they ever come out). 
Of course all a work in progress and not all at once. Piece by piece; still cheaper than going custom and can an amazing work horse that's completely tailored to you! That's the plan anyway.


----------



## silentrage

Guys here's another coupon code for $60 off.

GT289042

I just got it from a rep.

If it doesn't work, it means somebody already used it. 

To get a new one, start a live chat or call them, and tell them it doesn't work, if they ask whether you already used it, just say no.


----------



## Koloss85

anyone like me hope that with the increasing popularity of 8's that ibanez put out an 8 string version of the rga121? It would be amazing! Or should I not hold my breath? 
Even though we all love ergs, its easy to forget that ergs are still a very small, niche market.
But, a man can dream can't he?


----------



## FireInside

kylendm said:


> If anyone REALLY wants an RG8 right now I just talked to someone at Musiciansfriend and if you add it to your cart and use GE289040 as the code it's $60 cheaper. So...RG8 for 339.99...GO!
> 
> Idk if this is only valid for me or if it's only good for one purchase or not but yeah. Worst comes to worst just give them a call or use their online chat to get a code.
> 
> Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar White | Musician&#39;s Friend



Dude, you have just given the WORST case of G.A.S. after seeing this. Seriously trying to fight the urge to dip into my Axe FX fund now.


----------



## jwade

No word on a Canadian release yet? Here's hoping, it looks like my 7621 has a slightly chubbier sibling waiting to be purchased soon!


----------



## Mordacain

Well, I was waiting for possible Black Friday promos and the Musician's Friend promo sealed the deal for me. 

White version incoming. Now to find someone to cut a nice Red Tortoiseshell pickguard...


----------



## mØrtiis

jwade said:


> No word on a Canadian release yet? Here's hoping, it looks like my 7621 has a slightly chubbier sibling waiting to be purchased soon!


 

Hi all, first post here. Just wanted to drop a line and thank you all for the insane amount of information i found on this forum!! Also, for all fellow canadians, you may want to check 8thstreet music for the RG8. It's the only online retailer i found that would ship the guitar to a canadian adress. Shipping is around 40 bucks and there's a 18% off promotion so you can get the axe for 330$!!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Kroaton

I've sent Musiciansfriend an email asking about international shipping on this. I advise other international members to do the same.


----------



## mØrtiis

Kroaton said:


> I've sent Musiciansfriend an email asking about international shipping on this. I advise other international members to do the same.


 
Hey Kroaton,

Nice move but if i may add i once made an order with MF and i had to pay around 75$ for my guitar to be delivered. The problem was that i also had to pay an additionnal 100$ to the UPS delivery guy for customs... so just be aware that you may have to pay customs fees on top of standard shipping cost. It was clearly explained on the order form i just didn't know it was going to be that expensive... anyway, thats my story


----------



## silentrage

See if you can get them to ship by USPS, usually you don't get the choice, but if you can, it'll save you a lot of brokerage fees from UPS.


----------



## MikeK

After playing mine quite a bit since I got it yesterday, the only mods I see needed would be tuners, which are pretty weak feeling, and pickups eventually. The stock pups actually sound pretty nice through my HD500, 100 times better than I expected since Ibby pups are usually trash. I think the bridge feels great, as does the neck.


----------



## Kroaton

Yeah , nobody ships to the EU , I've sent emails , called , begged , blew some guy under a bridge.Apparently Ibanez has restricted this one to the US and Canada. Sad face.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

looks like GC got them in

Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

finally got a white one on the way...

..should be here sometime between the 26th & 30th. so stoked!


----------



## alphie

If anybody finds a store, which ships these to Europe. Let us know! I want one too!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

alphie said:


> If anybody finds a store, which ships these to Europe. Let us know! I want one too!



these were the only guys i found that would ship outside the usa. here is where i got mine from... 



> Crazy Dave's Music ships worldwide



NEW Ibanez RG8 WH White 8 String Electric Guitar Rosewood Fretboard RG8WH | eBay


----------



## TerminalFunction

M3CHK1LLA said:


> these were the only guys i found that would ship outside the usa. here is where i got mine from...
> 
> NEW Ibanez RG8 WH White 8 String Electric Guitar Rosewood Fretboard RG8WH | eBay



Interesting...! So, black or white? Can't decide.  
Still, with shipping to Sweden (if Crazy Dave DO ship to Europe) and custom taxes, the guitar will be very cheap. 

My Agile 8 string is a 25" so it would be nice with a 27". Also, Ibanez is always my favorite.


----------



## facepalm66

when you fellow Europeans will get one, let me know the final cost with taxes and all that crap included. Thanks!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I wonder if those saddles are the same size as those on the RG7321.
If so I'd replace them with those graphtech string saver saddles


----------



## Poltergeist

After playing mine for a couple days, I decided I'm going to take this guitar to my guitar tech and have him hone the frets down. Does anyone else think that the frets on their RG8 are just a bit too large? Especially on the first few frets. When you fret the 8th and 7th strings the string really sinks down between the frets. I've never had an 8 string before so I don't know if this is normal. Also, i do want to say that the bridge pickup is decent, and it actually has an over all good low end output. However, I do want to change the pick ups, but I dont want to choose anything that will take away from that low end. Because I watched a youtube video and a guy put in EMG 808X in the bridge and it had a great sound but it didn't have as much low end output compared to the stock pick ups.. I'm afraid of this happening... Anyone recommend a pick up that won't take away the low end tone? Those who have their's, after playing it, have you decided what pickups would be best for this guitar?
Also for this being a new guitar, do any of you experienced technicians out there recommend any adjustment to the truss rod with it being a new guitar?


----------



## JPhoenix19

When I used 808x's, they didn't seem to take away from the low end.

Also, do you have the stock strings on it? If they are indeed 9's then they'd bend more when you fret as opposed to a thicker string.


----------



## MikeK

Try some thicker strings. I was actually thinking the frets were a bit small for my liking. They dont seem as big as my 7 I built, which has jumbo's. As far as the 808X goes, Ive never noticed a loss of low end from them. Even so, it wouldnt be anything some eq work cant handle.


----------



## Phlegethon

mØrtiis;3282959 said:


> Hi all, first post here. Just wanted to drop a line and thank you all for the insane amount of information i found on this forum!! Also, for all fellow canadians, you may want to check 8thstreet music for the RG8. It's the only online retailer i found that would ship the guitar to a canadian adress. Shipping is around 40 bucks and there's a 18% off promotion so you can get the axe for 330$!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



well, looks like I'm going to have to check this out. would also like to say in general that this new RG8 has effectively killed my 8 string build as there's no way I could make one and have it be better than this. one of the major issues that led me to want to build an 8 string were eliminated with the use of a string through body fixed bridge on this model. and while ibanez probably produces "clunkers", any issues that I've seen on low end RG's tend to be fit and finish flaws that are cosmetic and don't affect any function on the guitar 

and is there anybody that's happened to make a quick and dirty recording on this new guitar yet? curious as to what this guitar's voice sounds like. been hearing in this thread that the stocks on this RG8 have potential to avoid the same issues that plauge the INF's and axis pickups that are found on the MII ibanezes


----------



## Poltergeist

JPhoenix19 said:


> When I used 808x's, they didn't seem to take away from the low end.
> 
> Also, do you have the stock strings on it? If they are indeed 9's then they'd bend more when you fret as opposed to a thicker string.





MikeK said:


> Try some thicker strings. I was actually thinking the frets were a bit small for my liking. They dont seem as big as my 7 I built, which has jumbo's. As far as the 808X goes, Ive never noticed a loss of low end from them. Even so, it wouldnt be anything some eq work cant handle.



Yes, I do still have the stock strings on them. I order a couple EB 8 string packs on the net the other day. Still waiting on them. I'm sure this will remedy the issues I may be having with the frets. I appreciate both of your responses about the 808x's . I'm a fan of EMG and I was thinking of getting them for this guitar. I guess one bad review made me skeptical. I just never actually played them, so its good to hear first hand response from those who have already played them. I'll just wait till my strings arrive. Thanks guys.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I would say the 808x is more balanced through the spectrum, so someone might percieve less low end only because they're hearing more clarity. They are my favorite active pickup, and if I do get an RG8 the 808x will be at the top of the list of pickups to put in it.

BTW, has anyone looked at the electronics of these RG8's? I'd like to know if you can drop a push-pull pot and coil tap/split the stock pickups.


----------



## mØrtiis

Well i just got an email from 8thstreet music telling me that the Ibanez cannot be shipped to a Canadian adress... Very sad! Do any of you guys know an online retailer that will ship to Canada?? I've tried Ebay.ca but it's a 200$ shipping cost...


----------



## Mordacain

Marv Attaxx said:


> I wonder if those saddles are the same size as those on the RG7321.
> If so I'd replace them with those graphtech string saver saddles



I have a feeling they will be the Import sized saddles. I think I have two 6 string import sets that I can put together to replace the stock saddles.


----------



## Rojne

Damn.. future mod-fest! F U N


----------



## MobiusR

I'm buying one soon within the next week to 2 weeks. I'm picking up D Activators and putting it straight in as i don't want to struggle with the stock pickups. 

Expect a epic NGD from me! \m/


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

*Canadians!
*
There are white RG8s on ebay and the seller ships to Canada.

I just bought one!

3 left I think


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

mØrtiis;3283813 said:


> Well i just got an email from 8thstreet music telling me that the Ibanez cannot be shipped to a Canadian adress... Very sad! Do any of you guys know an online retailer that will ship to Canada?? I've tried Ebay.ca but it's a 200$ shipping cost...




Contact the seller and they will lower the shipping for you. Ebay was charging me 199 as well, but the shipper made an extra shipping option 100 at checkout


----------



## Hybrid138

I bought one in white... Let the pickguard games begin!


----------



## ian14892

Been lurking here for about 3 years. haven't ever had a 7 or 8 but I just ordered one of the white ones. Couldn't resist for $339.99! About to break into extended range guitar land!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Hybrid138 said:


> I bought one in white... Let the pickguard games begin!



think im of going with a mirrored pickgaurd, cutting a monkey grip in the body and calling it a rg8-jem


----------



## AlexThorpe

I just ordered one because refinishing my RGA8 is taking longer than I thought. White, going to sand down the headstock and paint it white, black ibanez check logo, black pickguard and DA8's. I'll put some Lace bars in the RGA8. Can't wait!


----------



## JJones1989

My fiance just ordered the White RG8 for me but it doesnt ship til 12/10!! Oh well.... Should be a nice replacement to the H-338


----------



## TerminalFunction

Doh. The white one from Crazy Dave is on backorder right now. Shipping to Sweden would be $87.35 for USPS Priority Mail. Swedish custom rates are around 28% upon that. 

Still a good price, due to low dollar exchange rates.


----------



## Rojne

M3CHK1LLA said:


> think im of going with a mirrored pickgaurd, cutting a monkey grip in the body and calling it a rg8-jem



JEM888


----------



## ian14892

where are the videos from you guys that already have them!?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tuners take an .080 okay?


----------



## JPhoenix19

From Oniduder's RG8 pickup swap thread...




oniduder said:


> JPhoenix19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oniduder, will it take a .080 on the low string without routing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it need routed for the .080 to fit but i then backed down to a 72 i think, idk i'm still playing around with all the string gauges to see what's best for it, it's not me oni so idk what the fuck is goings ons
Click to expand...


----------



## GSingleton

WANT.....IT....NOW


----------



## Konfyouzd

So does anyone know what tuners Agiles use? Might just get a single.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Konfyouzd said:


> So does anyone know what tuners Agiles use? Might just get a single.



Looked at my 8 sitting beside me and they say Grover.


----------



## alphie

I emailed Thomann and it is like shitsøn said: RG8 coming to Europe possibly in the beginning of the next year.

"Dear Customer,

thank you for your request.

The item comes earliest at the beginning of the next year, but we don´t have the price or any delivery date.

with best regards,

David Wittig 
Gitarrenabteilung
guitar department 
"


----------



## FinnBehemoth

alphie said:


> I emailed Thomann and it is like shitsøn said: RG8 coming to Europe possibly in the beginning of the next year.
> 
> "Dear Customer,
> 
> thank you for your request.
> 
> The item comes earliest at the beginning of the next year, but we don´t have the price or any delivery date.
> 
> with best regards,
> 
> David Wittig
> Gitarrenabteilung
> guitar department
> "





That's great news!


----------



## kris_jammage

TerminalFunction said:


> Doh. The white one from Crazy Dave is on backorder right now. Shipping to Sweden would be $87.35 for USPS Priority Mail. Swedish custom rates are around 28% upon that.
> 
> Still a good price, due to low dollar exchange rates.


 

Yep I got the exact same quote from them to deliver to Ireland. Works out around 380 Euro without Irish custom rates, which is about 21%. As you said, still an awesome price!


----------



## epsylon

facepalm66 said:


> when you fellow Europeans will get one, let me know the final cost with taxes and all that crap included. Thanks!



Usually X $ (including shipping) = X euros (incl shipping and taxes).
For me (France), VAT is 19.6 and import tax is something like 3%. Some transporters (UPS ) might add a small processing fee to that, but it's usually small. 
With a euro exchanging for 1.20-1.25 dollars, the formula is pretty accurate.


----------



## mØrtiis

Hey guys, sorry to post again with this. Did anyone find an online seller that would ship the RG8 to a canadian address? I contacted AXEmusic, LAmusic and TOMLEEmusic... still waiting for an answer. Thanks!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

mØrtiis;3287604 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to post again with this. Did anyone find an online seller that would ship the RG8 to a canadian address? I contacted AXEmusic, LAmusic and TOMLEEmusic... still waiting for an answer. Thanks!




Alto Music ships to Canada. I'm bought mine only to find out after the fact (like usual) they're out of stock and they will have more the "second week of december". I'm hoping it'll be here before the holidays.

Wouldn't hurt to contact them and ask for one.


----------



## namewithheld

I don't think it ships anywhere until December 10. Has anyone actually gotten one?


----------



## Mordacain

namewithheld said:


> I don't think it ships anywhere until December 10. Has anyone actually gotten one?



There are a few people on this board who have already received there's and earlier in this thread someone had played one in a basic Brick and Mortar music store.

Hell, mine is being delivered currently  /Edit: currently in Earth City, MO


----------



## Konfyouzd

namewithheld said:


> I don't think it ships anywhere until December 10. Has anyone actually gotten one?


Mine is in Richmond, VA and will be here tomorrow... 

Hell... There are two NGDs here already. Someone also posted a pic of one that was in a music shop he works in. It was sold soon thereafter. So at least 3 ppl have them.


----------



## namewithheld

Konfyouzd said:


> Mine is in Richmond, VA and will be here tomorrow...
> 
> Hell... There are two NGDs here already. Someone also posted a pic of one that was in a music shop he works in. It was sold soon thereafter. So at least 3 ppl have them.


 
Cool. I better start saving my money. Thanks.


----------



## AeonSolus

I love how ibanez ships these guitars from the factory tuned down a half step.


----------



## E733

It sucks that I have to wait until after tour (early February) to purchase one of these bad boys. 

Honestly, with all of the modding possibilities, this might end up being my main axe for shows!


----------



## madcansoul

check my NGD might answer some questions

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...9318-ngd-please-dont-rg-hate.html#post3290108


----------



## Konfyouzd

Got mine today. Stock pups aren't bad at all.


----------



## Hybrid138

Mine comes in tomorrow...


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Ibanez finally made a page for this bad boy.

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG8


----------



## Hybrid138

Factory setup in F standard? Nice.


----------



## Damo707

Pretty keen to try one out, can never have too many 27 scale necks. 
I hope the neck is the same as the rga8


----------



## Jonisbrutal

So I was thinking, what do you guys think of a white RG8 with a set of deactivators, and a pickguard made out of this. 

Paisley Pickguard Blank | Allparts.com


----------



## Hybrid138

Brad Paisley would be proud!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damo707 said:


> Pretty keen to try one out, can never have too many 27 scale necks.
> I hope the neck is the same as the rga8



It is


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I kinda hate all you guys who already have one 
Where are the videos? Soundchecks? Unboxing recorded with a crappy cellphone? HQ pics??
POST THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## MrYakob

I need one of these white ones. Must find a way to smuggle it in to Canada!


----------



## MobiusR

does guitarcenter really have them or not? Im confused guys PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## FireInside

MobiusR said:


> does guitarcenter really have them or not? Im confused guys PLEASE HELP ME



Ibanez RG8 8-String Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

Call your local store and ask.


----------



## Hybrid138

I got mine... hopefully I'll take some pics tomorrow for a NGD! Everything upon initial inspection looks good.

All I have for now


----------



## Petie

That's it. Buying the hell out of one of these bad boys as soon as I can!


----------



## BlindCaveSalamander

Sooo dang tempting!


----------



## cipe

Marv Attaxx said:


> I kinda hate all you guys who already have one
> Where are the videos? Soundchecks? Unboxing recorded with a crappy cellphone? HQ pics??
> POST THAT SHIT!!!



I posted some pictures of mine on pg 23. This is my first 8, what kind of strings do you guys recommend for this guitar?


----------



## Konfyouzd

I only changed the 8th string... 

I have a 7 string pack and I think I'm gonna take the bottom 6 of that and put em on my 6er that needs some love. I'll save the 9 for a rainy day (I tend to break those from time to time).


----------



## nightflameauto

OK, I'm dead set on buying one of these in the next few weeks or so. A practical question for those that have them. What's a decent hard case that fits them? I'd assume there's a case available for them from Ibanez, but I'm not opposed to going off-brand so long as it fits. I don't do guitars without cases anymore.

Anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## Hybrid138

cipe said:


> I posted some pictures of mine on pg 23. This is my first 8, what kind of strings do you guys recommend for this guitar?



You got some killer neck flame and rosewood on yours! Mine has no flame at all and average looking rosewood...


----------



## rty13ibz98

nightflameauto said:


> OK, I'm dead set on buying one of these in the next few weeks or so. A practical question for those that have them. What's a decent hard case that fits them? I'd assume there's a case available for them from Ibanez, but I'm not opposed to going off-brand so long as it fits. I don't do guitars without cases anymore.
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation?


a hardcase for a PBass. 


rich


----------



## cipe

Hybrid138 said:


> You got some killer neck flame and rosewood on yours! Mine has no flame at all and average looking rosewood...



Thanks! I was really surprised with the bit of flame on the neck and I absolutely love the rosewood they choose for this guitar. It has a similar richness to the fretboard on my js1200. I think that's kind of awesome


----------



## Konfyouzd

So after having attempted to record these I realized they're a bit muddier than I initially noticed just jammin' in the room. They're still decent for noodling around, but if I'm going to record with this thing they have to go I think.

Chords are done on the bridge pup... First run is on the neck pup and the second is on the bridge. I apologize in advance for the slop...

SoundClick artist: Myoozik Bawxxx - I think I'll leave that up to the critics...?


----------



## 7stringDemon

Played one at Guitar Center today!

Stayed in tune great (though I noticed that the tuners weren't very fine. You had to tune very slow to get accurate), sounded decent (lacked a bit of power and clarity but not horrible), finish was good, frets were leveled well, it played well, etc. Though the rosewood used for the fretboard was ugly. Nothing some black leather dye can't fix 

The neck, however, was WONDERFUL! Even better than the RGA8!

I'll definitely be getting one!


----------



## no_dice

7stringDemon said:


> Played one at Guitar Center today!



Nice! I looked online and it appears not a single GC in Florida has one in stock. These sales guys bitch about 7s and 8s not selling well, but it's because they never have any in the store!


----------



## MobiusR

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/219528-n8gd-ibanez-rg8-white-goodness-d.html

and I did a little test clip. I think it sucks but i had to show a friend quickly 

8 string test by IamMatute on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

The stock pickups arent all that bad


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dang...lots of rg8 ngd threads. anyways here's mine w/lots of photos & more to come.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...reakin-white-rg8-lots-o-pics.html#post3293313



how the truss rod cover works...


----------



## kris_jammage

Just bought a black one form Crazy Daves Music on Ebay. Total was 388 Euro shipped to Ireland and it should be here by 17th of December! 

Cant wait!


----------



## wookie606

My lady is in the US over christmas, she is gonna try get me one


----------



## Majkel

Just got a reply from a Swedish music shop called Deluxe Music in Stockholm. They said they're getting the RG8 in jan/feb, and they're hoping for a price of about 5000 sek. That's $749 and only about 70 bucks less than what the RGA8 goes for...


----------



## TerminalFunction

Majkel said:


> Just got a reply from a Swedish music shop called Deluxe Music in Stockholm. They said they're getting the RG8 in jan/feb, and they're hoping for a price of about 5000 sek. That's $749 and only about 70 bucks less than what the RGA8 goes for...



Interesting!


----------



## Hybrid138

Now that the NGDs have come in... I wait for the pickup swap pics. A lot of people are talking about d-activators and lace pickups. Gonna be cool to see what people do (colors, pickup rings, pick guards, etc.)


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Majkel said:


> Just got a reply from a Swedish music shop called Deluxe Music in Stockholm. They said they're getting the RG8 in jan/feb, and they're hoping for a price of about 5000 sek. That's $749 and only about 70 bucks less than what the RGA8 goes for...


 
Just catching up on some post here, and I figured I'd throw in a thought. I've got both RGA8's QM and BK... First week I got each, I gutted them, put new electronics and they play like a dream. 

With that said... I compared the ones I have and this new one. If that store is going to only sell you for $70 difference. FIND A NEW STORE... they're taking your money. Big diffreences: 

RGA8-Bk or QM (Arch top, locking hardware, mahogany body)
RG9-Bk or Wh (Flat top, standard bridge, no locking nut, "Basswood body")

Time to find an online retailer who will sell at a fair price...


----------



## SUPERNASTY528

The new Ibanez RG8 is awesome, just one drawback... only one truss rod! Does anyone know if this is going to cause a problem?


----------



## FireInside

The RGA8 only has one, pretty sure the 2228 and the Carvin's only have one as well. It's fine. My RGA8 adjusts just as well as my 6's and 7's.


----------



## GazPots

All my 2228's have one truss rod and they are fine.


----------



## Estilo

How's the string spacing on these? From the photos in the NGD threads they seem really closely-spaced apart?


----------



## Manhell

Majkel said:


> Just got a reply from a Swedish music shop called Deluxe Music in Stockholm. They said they're getting the RG8 in jan/feb, and they're hoping for a price of about 5000 sek. That's $749 and only about 70 bucks less than what the RGA8 goes for...




I've been to sweden recently and went to every music store I could, they have very decent prices but you have to bare in mind that the SEK is a really strong currency and they have everything overall pricy because it's the way the country is, they earn well and live well, so do not make this an example, probably the RGA8 cost something like 7000/8000 SEK so don't use sweden as an example, it will probably be 400 in europe


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I hate to say this, but unless you guys are prepared to wait a long time and then pay more than everyone else, I don't know why you'd even bother trying to get this through an Australian retailer at this point. For a higher end guitar, sure... but for one of these I would just order from OS and have it shipped.

I am mightily tempted by the white one. Won't be happening for a while, but I think I need to start saving.


----------



## Fiction

Well so far no US dealers are shipping to Australia that I've contacted, an the ibanez australia people got back to me about them hitting stores around feb.


----------



## Majkel

Manhell said:


> I've been to sweden recently and went to every music store I could, they have very decent prices but you have to bare in mind that the SEK is a really strong currency and they have everything overall pricy because it's the way the country is, they earn well and live well, so do not make this an example, probably the RGA8 cost something like 7000/8000 SEK so don't use sweden as an example, it will probably be 400 in europe



This is entirely correct. When comparing to thomann.de (which I think most Swedes do) you can always expect it to be about 1/3 more expensive locally. Shops have to make their commission, and stuff is just generally very expensive.

However, it seems a bit steep to double the dollar price of the guitar, and position it so very close the RGA8. From what I understand the RGA8 is meant to be mid-priced and the RG8 in the budget segment. Such a small price difference between models makes the both models kind of unattractive for their price point.


----------



## in-pursuit

Anyone from Australia who's been thinking about buying one of these guitars may be interested to know that a potential group buy is being organised with a thread in the Dealers and Group Buys sub-forum. if you know of anyone who may also be interested who is not a member of this forum tell them to get off their asses and register, this place is awesome  or alternatively I might start up a facebook page for it. check the thread out anyway!!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/219857-australian-group-buy-ibanez-rg8.html


----------



## Majkel

Just got a second e-mail from the Swedish store:

"It's hard to say what it'll cost since the guitar doesn't exist on the european market yet. Also, keep in mind that if it costs $399 in America, that's equates to about $499 here considering we add 25% VAT in Sweden. A "street price" in Sweden will most likely be between 4000-4300 sek (~ &#8364;400) incl. vat"


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Fiction said:


> Well so far no US dealers are shipping to Australia that I've contacted, an the ibanez australia people got back to me about them hitting stores around feb.



Ah - fair enough then. I was looking around on the web earlier and saw them at Crazy Dave's (mentioned by others earlier the thread) and eBay. Both implied, but didn't exactly specify worldwide shipping. I guess I shouldn't be surprised there are restrictions in place.

I'm more than a little bummed that I'm not in a position to jump onboard with that group buy.


----------



## in-pursuit

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'm more than a little bummed that I'm not in a position to jump onboard with that group buy.



If its any help, the store I work at does interest free finance  I should really mention that in the thread, I completely forgot about it.


----------



## kris_jammage

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Ah - fair enough then. I was looking around on the web earlier and saw them at Crazy Dave's (mentioned by others earlier the thread) and eBay. Both implied, but didn't exactly specify worldwide shipping. I guess I shouldn't be surprised there are restrictions in place.
> 
> I'm more than a little bummed that I'm not in a position to jump onboard with that group buy.


 
Have you contacted Crazy Daves? When I went to make the payment, Ebay wouldnt allow it because shipping wasnt specified by the seller(Crazy Daves), and Ebay said to contact them. I shot them over an email and a couple of minutes later an Invoice was set up through Ebay which allowed me to make the purchase. 

Some of their listenigs dont state they ship worldwide but if you contact them they will give you the shipping rates and if you want to purchase the guitar they will assist you with the steps needed to do so!

Great guys to deal with!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

I haven't contacted them - all I did was fill out a shipping info form to see if Australia was allowed in the form (it was), but it wasn't going to give me a shipping estimate until I went to the next step.

Pretty cool of them to find a way around their restrictions to help you out though!

in-pursuit - looking into the group buy thing now. That financing thing might be just the shot. I'm keeping an eye out for that fb page.

If I do end up getting one of these, I will talking to Mick Brierley (pickup maker in South Australia) about winding me some medium output passives. I have his pickups in two of my other guitars (a Tele and an Ibanez S320) and they are stellar. All I had to do was email him and tell him a bit about the guitar and what sound I was after and he nailed it with both guitars.

I'll also probably look into replacing some of the hardware and substituting a killswitch for the tone knob.

I'd also like to try my hand at refinishing it too.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Majkel said:


> This is entirely correct. When comparing to thomann.de (which I think most Swedes do) you can always expect it to be about 1/3 more expensive locally. Shops have to make their commission, and stuff is just generally very expensive.
> 
> However, it seems a bit steep to double the dollar price of the guitar, and position it so very close the RGA8. From what I understand the RGA8 is meant to be mid-priced and the RG8 in the budget segment. Such a small price difference between models makes the both models kind of unattractive for their price point.



I'd be willing to bet the RGA8 costs more bc of the hardware. Feel wise they're almost identical.


----------



## kris_jammage

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I haven't contacted them - all I did was fill out a shipping info form to see if Australia was allowed in the form (it was), but it wasn't going to give me a shipping estimate until I went to the next step.
> 
> Pretty cool of them to find a way around their restrictions to help you out though!


 
Ah I see, well hopefully you can sort one out and it wont be too expensive!


----------



## Manhell

Well I just got a RG2228GK in mint conditions for 800, so I'm not going to try and get one RG8 now


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Maybe Ibanez is getting back to their roots of bang for your buck!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Manhell said:


> Well I just got a RG2228GK in mint conditions for 800, so I'm not going to try and get one RG8 now


 
Yea I wouldn't either...


----------



## nightflameauto

rty13ibz98 said:


> a hardcase for a PBass.
> 
> 
> rich


 
Thanks, I'll check it out.

The clips I'm hearing, sounds like the stock pickups are very similar to my Agile's stock pickups. I mean, different tonally, but about the same overall timber. Which is entirely acceptable to me for the time being.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea... They kind of sound to me like they're trying to mimic DiMarzios but don't quite get there... But they're close to the Cepheus pups in terms of sound quality I'd say. Some say the Cepheus pups are better but that might be a matter of said people preferring the voicing of the Cepheuses...


----------



## Estilo

They're up on the Ibby site. 

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG8


----------



## Hybrid138

What string gauges are you guys using/gonna use? I'm feeling like the stock strings are a bit floppy, I'm in factory F standard tuning...


----------



## otisct20

I got to play one at guitar center tonight, and it felt and played better than any RGA8 I have ever played for some reason. The pickups are actually pretty darn good considering the price.


----------



## Wookieslayer

i need dis


----------



## Konfyouzd

Hybrid138 said:


> What string gauges are you guys using/gonna use? I'm feeling like the stock strings are a bit floppy, I'm in factory F standard tuning...



I'm using the stock strings w an 0.080


----------



## Eric Christian

otisct20 said:


> I got to play one at guitar center tonight, and it felt and played better than any RGA8 I have ever played for some reason. The pickups are actually pretty darn good considering the price.


 
I played a RG8 over the weekend for about an hour at Guitar Center. Honestly, I've previously owned a RGA8 and a RG2228 and the RG8 is actually a much nicer guitar than either one. It actually fixed two of my major issues with both of them. First off the neck seems thicker and much more rigid. No more flexing and effecting the pitch when you're playing standing up. Secondly the hipshot style bridge rules compared to the Edge III-8 bridge. Plus the addition of a larger ferrule on the back to accommodate a bass string is a nice touch. Pickups sounded fine to me as well. If you never had an 8 this is the guitar. Buy it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

The 2228 necks flex?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

All necks flex if you lean into 'em hard enough.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well yea that's true, I just thought maybe it was easier on that one for some reason since he brought it up. I've never actually tried to flex one before.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

nightflameauto said:


> OK, I'm dead set on buying one of these in the next few weeks or so. A practical question for those that have them. What's a decent hard case that fits them? I'd assume there's a case available for them from Ibanez, but I'm not opposed to going off-brand so long as it fits. I don't do guitars without cases anymore.
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation?



ibby recommends...



> RG1008C	GTR CASE RG 8 STRING


----------



## Konfyouzd

Puttin' that on my xmas list...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

started a new thread for you guys who plan to make a few changes to your rg8's 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## otisct20

And an RG8 is on my Xmas list. Black or White I dont care, I love that thing.


----------



## JPhoenix19

Just sold some things. Blargh I so want one of these!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I was looking around on zz sounds on Sunday night and noticed they had a black rg8 ready to ship so i . quickly placed my order. Didn't think twice about it supposedly they were out of stock. I'll receive it on Friday


----------



## Jonisbrutal

I wish Ibanez had a better case for it. I can't stand those wooden/ vinyl cases. Try rip, and break over time. I love the nice plastic ones.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Just jumped onboard the RG8 train and got a white one! Literally the best $400 guitar I have every played, let alone the best $400 8 string guitar. Ibanez really hit the nail on the head on this one...I like it loads better than the RGA8


----------



## otisct20

This is honestly the first 8 string I truly enjoyed playing. (albeit I havent played many at all) Now to just get the money.......


----------



## obZenity

Eric Christian said:


> I played a RG8 over the weekend for about an hour at Guitar Center. Honestly, I've previously owned a RGA8 and a RG2228 and the RG8 is actually a much nicer guitar than either one. It actually fixed two of my major issues with both of them. First off the neck seems thicker and much more rigid. No more flexing and effecting the pitch when you're playing standing up. Secondly the hipshot style bridge rules compared to the Edge III-8 bridge. Plus the addition of a larger ferrule on the back to accommodate a bass string is a nice touch. Pickups sounded fine to me as well. If you never had an 8 this is the guitar. Buy it.



This. I got one in at my store and bought it two days later. I've played both the RGA8 and the prestige model. This one felt way better than the RGA and it was string through too. To be honest, I too liked it better than the RG2228. Pickups are alright, actually better than the regular 808s we have in our LTD and Schecter models in the store. I'm probably getting a set of 808x's to put in place of them. I agree the neck feels a ton better too, it doesnt feel like an awkward plank.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...who all actually bought one? sign in!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html#post3302326


----------



## troyguitar

Started reading through the various threads but then I got lazy. Are the stock pickups active? If so, what kind of battery do they use and where is it hidden?

How high output are the pickups? I'm more interested in PAF type levels than high gain.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Passive, sir. 

I'm not experienced enough w different kinds of pups to answer your other question.


----------



## troyguitar

Oh that's sneaky, they look like actives and with model names like AH-18 and AH-28 I was assuming it meant Active Humbucker 1 and 2, 8-string.

The main thing for me is whether or not they have such high output that you get breakup on the clean channel. That always bugs me.


----------



## dwizted

I just ordered one from Musicians friend in white. I used the Blackfri promo code for 15% off. When you first type the promo code in i didn't accept it. I chose live chat and the gave a code that works. I got it for 339.00 shipped. The only thing is its back ordered till Feb1st. But for that price I can wait. The black are available on Jan 1st.

Cant wait as I played one today at GC and is easily the most comfortable 8 i have played, only others I have played are Ibby 2228, schecter hellraiser, agile, esp, Carvin and dean.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

We have them at the GC I work at. I thought the quality was pretty much what you would expect from something in that price bracket. But for an 8 string at that price I don't think you can do much better, especially if you swap out the pickups. But than again for $100 more you can get an Agile, which I think are a little better quality than the RG8, although the RG8 has a thinner neck. Apples and oranges, I guess. 

Edit: I guess if you use a coupon with the RG8 it would probably be the better deal. Or if there's no coupon at the time, just bust someone's balls about the price.


----------



## Santuzzo

When these will become available in Europe, I will definitely get one!


----------



## TerminalFunction

Just ordered a black one from Crazy Dave's! Already dispatched, now I just have to wait and see when Santa decides to come to Sweden...


----------



## ian14892

Hey guys

I just put the ernie ball 8 string slinky set on my rg8 and I'm not as happy with the action as I was when I first got the guitar. I thought they would take away some of the flubbyness of the low strings, but now all of my higher frets(from about 12 on) have pretty high action. I played with the bridge a little but I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing there. Am I going to have to adjust the truss rod?


----------



## obZenity

ian14892 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just put the ernie ball 8 string slinky set on my rg8 and I'm not as happy with the action as I was when I first got the guitar. I thought they would take away some of the flubbyness of the low strings, but now all of my higher frets(from about 12 on) have pretty high action. I played with the bridge a little but I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing there. Am I going to have to adjust the truss rod?



You should always do a set up when changing string gauges. I have a set of those Ernie Balls for mine once I was I get my pick ups to swap out. You will need to adjust the neck more than likely.


----------



## donray1527

I am absolutely getting one of these. I think its funny how "moddable" these are. Ibanez sure knows how to start trends.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

*thought id add this review & sound clip from one of my threads...*


here is a test clip of the stock p/u's & stings my friend sent me after he set it up. btw-he is not a fan of them

https://soundcloud.com/m3chk1lla/rg8-stock-p-u-test-gino

also a bit of bad news on the guitar itself



> Bigger strings would help the clarity. Did you get the pic of the neck pocket I sent? Took the neck off to check it and noticed the neck wood is so soft that it one of the holes was filled with extra wood chips so the screw would tighten.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok....good news. i talked to tim at crazy daves , explained the situation and he was very concerned and wanted to get it taken care of. they are sending me another guitar to replace it and they will deal with ibanez themselves. thought that was pretty stand-up of them to do.

its shipping out tomorrow, so i should still get it in time for Christmas. 
also he is gonna be have a tech look over the guitar before it ships out. if anyone else gets one, id suggest you request this also since weve had a few complaints already. im sure there will be more once the ones on order start arriving.

im gonna add this post to the other rg8 threads we got going and keep ya posted on how it turns out.


----------



## ian14892

It's funny how now that people are actually getting these, no one seems to be complaining about the non-matching headstock on the white one haha. 

after some tweaking I'm starting to really enjoy my rg8!

Hopefully I get a deathbar/X-bar set from Santa!


----------



## Galius

Just a heads up, when browsing ebay I ran across this. Get a cheap RG8 even cheaper.

Ibanez RG8 8 String Electric Guitar White | eBay

Ibanez RG8 8 String Electric Guitar Black | eBay


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Galius said:


> Just a heads up, when browsing ebay I ran across this. Get a cheap RG8 even cheaper.
> 
> Ibanez RG8 8 String Electric Guitar White | eBay
> 
> Ibanez RG8 8 String Electric Guitar Black | eBay



yup...factory seconds. im sure the one im returning will show up as a blem too.


----------



## Galius

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yup...factory seconds. im sure the one im returning will show up as a blem too.


The links I posted are gone now but I see if you search eBay they still pop up. Nothing in the auction says they are B stocks. Either way for $325 who can complain about using it as a project platform even?


----------



## mr_rainmaker

I was talking to **** and I was kinda (hinted) that Ibanez was taken by surprise by the demand for the RG8 and the can`t keep up with all the requests.
anyone else in the KNOW,confirm this rumor?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Galius said:


> The links I posted are gone now but I see if you search eBay they still pop up. Nothing in the auction says they are B stocks. Either way for $325 who can complain about using it as a project platform even?



here ya go...



> The RG8 Electric Guitar brings Ibanez 8-String research and design to a price point that's hard to resist. It features all of the advantages of the Ibanez RG series including the famous slim, fast, and ultra-playable Wizard neck. Its basswood body has through-body stringing and a fixed bridge for maximum sustain while specially-designed Ibanez AH-18 and AH-28 humbucking pickups evenly reproduce all of the wide frequencies of which this 8-string is capable. If you've been on the lookout for a reliable and affordable 8-string, here it is. This guitar is sold as a factory second for a tiny finish blem on the back too small to photo.



says the same thing on both guitar links you posted.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

> Bigger strings would help the clarity. Did you get the pic of the neck pocket I sent? Took the neck off to check it and noticed the neck wood is so soft that it one of the holes was filled with extra wood chips so the screw would tighten.


Mine too.

Removed the neck to add a shim and found two of these.
The factory seems to have taken a 1/2inch wide chips of mahogany and folded them into little tubes to replace 1/4inch dowel, pretty extreme cost-cutting /time saving practices going on.


----------



## Draceius

Oh god, all this talk of returns and factory seconds, if I have to do any of what you're doing it'll be a nightmare for me, I'm buying from england...


----------



## Gram negative

Galius said:


> The links I posted are gone now but I see if you search eBay they still pop up. Nothing in the auction says they are B stocks. Either way for $325 who can complain about using it as a project platform even?




I just pulled the trigger on the blemished black one, so its gone! I got it for $299 plus shipping. I talked to the seller, he said thats all that was wrong with it. The guitar intonates, holds tune, neck straight, etc.

The scratches on the back of the guitar can probably be polished out. I had surface scratches on my other Ibanez, and a little polish brought it back to like-new finish.

Cant wait for thursday! Someone buy the white one!!


----------



## rockstarazuri

The guys who said it was better than the RG2228, is it really? Omg


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Draceius said:


> Oh god, all this talk of returns and factory seconds, if I have to do any of what you're doing it'll be a nightmare for me, I'm buying from england...



just do what i did & tell them of the issues ppl are running into and have them chk it out before they ship it. im sure they will gladly do it cause it saves them all that shipping.




RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Mine too.
> 
> Removed the neck to add a shim and found two of these.
> The factory seems to have taken a 1/2inch wide chips of mahogany and folded them into little tubes to replace 1/4inch dowel, pretty extreme cost-cutting /time saving practices going on.



yeah sounds like the same problem mine had.




rockstarazuri said:


> The guys who said it was better than the RG2228, is it really? Omg



haha...that is funny. im sure we all know better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Personal preference is an indication of quality.


----------



## SUPERNASTY528

That's weird, every rg2228 and rga8 that I've come across have had 2 truss rods. Different generations? Why the switch? Why put 2 truss rods in at all? Please help.


----------



## MobiusR

SUPERNASTY528 said:


> That's weird, every rg2228 and rga8 that I've come across have had 2 truss rods. Different generations? Why the switch? Why put 2 truss rods in at all? Please help.



dawg i think you're just tripping 


My friends NAMM2007 RG2228 has 1, same for my RG8


----------



## SUPERNASTY528

Not trippin, Ibanez's website says they have rod(s) plural. Anyone have an rga8 that can confirm 2 rods?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

My RG8 has 1 truss rod. No idea if it has stiffening rods. I can't imagine Ibanez putting the extra cost for more rods in such a cheap guitar.


I'm sending mine back for a replacement, though I'm still on the edge of whether or not to trust the next batch having any better quality control


----------



## Khoi

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...1205-rg8-truss-rod-broke-my-capslock-key.html


----------



## tsar nicholas

Hey guys! I found my way over here from The Gear Page. I've recently become obsessed with the 8-string, wanting one for a fuller, more pianistic sound in solo / duo fake-jazz and New Age contexts. I checked out an RG8 for a good while today, and wrote up a review that I thought I'd add to this thread. The Dean referenced here is the R. Cooley model that I played last week during another G. Center excursion. Holla! 

--



So, in today's news, I sent into G. Center again, to get some more play time in on the 8 and see if anything new is happening. Apparently, the $400 Ibanez model (the "RG8", it turns out) has been selling like hotcakes, because the one I checked out last week was gone, replaced by *three* new ones (plastic still on pickups). Two of these were in a white finish, which to my eyes looks much better than the black -- one of my pet peeves is light colored rosewood fingerboards on a black guitar, but the browny fingerboards on these look great with white. I immediately grabbed one of these white ones to see if I could get a better read on it than I did on the grungy one last week. 

To my delight, the strings were new and the setup was quite good indeed, the only imperfection being a little buzz on the 8th string. I was able and pleased to check this thing out for a good 40+ minutes. 

First off, the necks on these are incredible. Very comfortable asymmetrical carve that seems to gradually get uniform as you move past the 12th fret, a well-executed design. The construction is 5-piece (maple / dark mystery wood / maple) bolt-on with a contoured neck / body joint -- mighty nice. I strongly prefer multi-piece necks for their greater stability and stiffness -- especially on an extended-range or bass instrument. The only neck-related concern I had was that the back of the neck was minimally, if at all, finished, which I fear may reduce stability -- hard to say, though. It may have had a very thin satin finish, but it felt pretty much like bare wood; I know a lot of people prefer the feel of an unfinished neck, so this was probably due to player demand. Nicely sanded, though. Also, I love the "Iceman" style 4+4 headstock -- definitely the most attractive straight-pull 8 design I've seen. Also, these guitars have a volute-type bump at the neck/headstock transition, of which I'm a big fan. The neck radius still felt a little more curved than I'd like it to be, but overall, this is a very playable neck. I'd say it was close to the Dean in playability, and I actually liked the fret crowning, though not the board material, better. 

The fretwork was outstanding for a guitar in this price range. The frets were fairly tall and well-crowned, and unlike most of the guitars I played last week, the fret ends weren't too 'slanted' in their filing. The only mildly sharp ends were on the treble side of frets 4 through 1, but the sharpness wasn't very pronounced and didn't really impact the playability. [note : I am *really* picky about fretwork] 

The only thing I didn't really like about the setup on this instrument was that the F# string was a little floppy. The scale length looked to be the same as the Dean, which had fine tension (though I may be a little off), so I suspect that this is the result of having too light a string in place there. A higher-tension string would probably also have fixed the minor buzz that I noted earlier. 

The place where the corners were most obviously cut on this instrument is on the body finishing. The pointy body was done in the same chintzy-looking and Mylar-feeling paint I noted last week, but the white rather than black finish made it much (much!) more attractive from arm's length. The detail work (in particular, in the countersunk bolt-holes where the neck connects) was rough and jackrabbit, with iffy sanding and some flaky paint remnants that maybe ought to have been scraped off. However, none of these imperfections impact the playability whatsoever, and none of them would be visible from 4 feet away, so to me when considering an instrument of this price, they are all in fact non-issues.

Other notes : One thing I really like about this guitar is that it has a 'normal' non-vibrato Strat type bridge, as opposed to the ridiculous Floyd-looking-but-non-whammy monstrostity that infests the higher-end Ibanez I checked out last time (the RGA8) as well as the $2000 RG2228 [notice how I looked at the model numbers on the tags this time?]. The 'normal' fixed bridge is a string-through design (with the 8th string ferrule cleverly set further back toward the endpin than the rest of the saddles, another very thoughtful touch) that has ye olde adjustable saddles and seems adequate, quality-wise, while not being overly bulky, ugly, or potentially a pain to deal with (unlike the pseudo-Floyd). One volume and one tone knob exist on this thing, both of which I ran dimed (wish they'd get rid of that tone knob) -- both pots were OK, though their abrupt taper reminded me of the not-so-smooth pots in my Gibsons (none of which I've bothered to change out). The tuning keys (still with plastic film on the backs!) actually looked and functioned perfectly fine and were in fact smooth, but felt a little cheap. No big deal there, I don't expect Grafs on a $400 axe. Also : tuners were spaced well, unlike on the cramped Schecter ATX I played last week.

So, I plugged the thing in, expecting the decent-not-great-but-really-not-bad sound I heard from the black one last week. [Note : I have an early-2000s Korean-made RG120, a similar bottom-range instrument, that I leave in the office for emergencies, and though that guitar has a very nice neck + good fit / finish, it sounds really bad and has some of the worst hardware imaginable]. 

Well, I guess clean strings and a decent setup really do work wonders, because the sound from this axe was very good indeed. The passive pickups probably contributed to a sound that I would call "very guitarry," exhibiting little of the synthy texture that I'd loved about the Dean with its EMGs, but having a very sweet-sounding timbre in the trebles that actually reminded me quite a bit of my Strat. Through the same cheapo Line 6 amp I used last time (run, as before, totally dry and starting with a flat EQ), this axe got very pleasant, classic-sounding guitar tones. It had that particular quality in the trebles where plucked notes seem to 'jump' out of the guitar, and I really like that. The midrange was pronounced without being too nasal or vocal (qualities I dislike when playing solo / duo, as I like a more even response in all registers when cutting through a large noisy group is not required). This instrument had sustain aplenty, which is a very desirable characteristic. 

One significant difference between it and the Dean is that the bass response is *much* weaker on this instrument, with not too much of the fundamental coming through and an abundance of the octave harmonic. Unlike the 'dead' Schecter, however, the bass strings still responded lively, they just weren't very 'bassy.' This is kind of a mixed result -- on the one hand, the B and F# strings didn't have a tendency to 'boom' and demand a super-light touch, which is nice; but on the other hand, there wasn't much bass power on tap for when I wanted big keyboard-type chords or a serious thumping bass run. The F# string, had a little bit of an upright-bass sound in fact, a consequence of the slight buzz and the prominence of the harmonic. The low "B" string, I'll note, especially sounded and behaved like a 'guitar string,' rather than a sort of 'bass string' as the Dean's does. I'm not sure whether this is a result of the pickups or the construction. I'm also not sure whether the pickups would be easily swappable (for example, with DiMarzio's new Abasi-approved passives). All that said, the diminished bass response is something I could probably live with, especially when taking a more 'guitaristic' approach to the instrument -- when I cranked up the bass EQ on the amp, it started to kick a little more and I would call it adequate for a solo environment. [note : this issue may also be related to the string-gauge choice I mention above, in which case a simple string change may correct the issue. Can't say for sure though.]

Since I had some extra time, I flipped the channel on the amp to the so-called 'twang' channel and turned up the gain, so see what it sounded like in light, Chuck Berry / Tal Farlow type overdrive. It sounded really great, in fact -- brash, but not piercing, with good string balance. One wonders if maybe the thin bass response is intentional, because there wasn't any typical low-string 'woofy' overdrive sound to contend with. 

One thing I should note : Most of my playing was done on the neck pickup as is my habit. The bridge pickup was OK, but nothing to write home about, and had pretty low output. 

Something about the way this guitar played made me want to play in standard tuning and experiment with fingerings. As a result, I discovered quite a few very wonderful chord shapes that sort of give the illusion of a well-mannered guitar / upright duo when comping, or a piano. I freely admit to being a very lazy, grip-oriented player, and if I had a penny for every time I chose to use the bog-standard 1-3-b7 dominant grip, I'd be a millionaire -- so playing something that made me really desire to hunt for unusual grips was really a fun experience that I've not had in a while. One of the main cool things for a solo context is having the root be an octave (or two) down from the flavor notes -- it sounds like a guitarist who knows to lay off the root when playing with a bassist, and it also (as a result of the stretches that doing this in standard tuning seems to encourage) suggests inversions and note/string combinations that are outside the normal, heard-'em-all-a-thousand-times guitar cliches. Having all that space between the root and the garlic is very refreshing-sounding. I also delved more into one of the major advantageous characteristics of the 8, which is that, like the 5-string bass, more strings means less hand movement about the neck. I mean, you can pretty much play an entire song in a single position on the 8, if you want to -- and I *want to!* 

^ *however, the Abasi "dropped-E" tuning allows one to get many of the same effects with minimal alteration of standard grip fingering -- I suggest playing around with both approaches if you're curious. I never understood why jazz 7 players tend to tune the 7th string to "A," but now I totally get it. It's the same deal as the "dropped-E." 


So, the bottom line with this axe is that it is, as M. Davis might say, a [email protected]#$%er of an instrument for $400. For me, the main thing with pretty much any axe is the neck -- if you have a good neck, you're 65% of the way there. This thing has a *great* neck. The sound beat my expectations for a guitar in this price range, and I would have zero qualms about playing this thing live in the stock configuration. Ibanez really hit it right with this thing -- they kept it simple and concentrated on the important stuff, resulting in a well-throught-through, very playable, utilitarian instrument. Depending on your preferences for bass response (and disregarding string-gauge), this thing's tone is either 'quite good,' or 'very good indeed.' As a whole, it completely challenged / shattered my expectations of what a really cheap guitar can be. Ignoring price, between this and the Dean, I'd take the Dean because I prefer its "bigger / keyboardy" sound and smoother fretboard, but considering that this RG8 is less than half the price of the Dean, it presents a highly compelling case. 


I predict that these inexpensive, but well-done, Indonesian-origin Ibanezes are going to catch on and get a whole lot of people 'hooked' on the 8. It's really kind of amazing what sort of quality, thoughtful design, and playability $400 buys these days. Any of you guys who are curious about the 8 -- I strongly advise you to go check one of these things out.


----------



## NoMod

Interesting read, thanks! ;-)


----------



## jwade

Pretty cool to hear a non-metal perspective on an 8, thanks for that.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Enjoyable review my man.


----------



## Todes

Im goin to get mine in January (stupid flights, customs... and humanitity for not have discovered teleportation yet hahaha), the guitar looks amazing and for the price I think its great. I ordered a white one, when i have it im goin to make tons of tests and a video review I think...


----------



## MobiusR

https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/jupiter-1-1-001

Here is a better test of the RG8 imo.

Stock pickups and some new strings! I'm still using the factory stock 8 string as i feel the 80 is to big.


Anyone know what gauge it is?


----------



## Draceius

MobiusR said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mobiusr/jupiter-1-1-001
> 
> Here is a better test of the RG8 imo.
> 
> Stock pickups and some new strings! I'm still using the factory stock 8 string as i feel the 80 is to big.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what gauge it is?



This is great, awesome test dude


----------



## kris_jammage

So my mate Ed came over to my house last night to check out my completely re-vamped home set up. He was dying to try out my EVH 5150III. I've been mates with this guys for years and been in 3 bands with him. He's VERY stuborn, like he out right refused to try 7 Strings or any tunings other than Drop C when I was experimenting myself a couple of years ago.

So he walks into the room and straight away picks up my RG8 and drools. Asks if he can plug it in and before I know it its 2 hours later and he's still playing it! I ask him what he thinks and he says he's fallen in love! haha! He's a big guy and has shovels for hands so he says it just feels really comfortable to him, something he only feels when playing 5 or 6 string bass, which funnily enough he also refuses to invest in. He then says something I never though I'd hear from him in regards an ERG - "Where can I get one?"

WIN! I believe he's going to be shopping around for one today. I'm really surprised by this and it just goes to show how awesome these guitars are!

Anyway, just thought I'd share that with you guys cause I'm still shocked! Haha!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## tofumannen

Any one know, what is the thickest string that'll fit the RG8 without drilling?


----------



## MF_Kitten

tofumannen said:


> Any one know, what is the thickest string that'll fit the RG8 without drilling?



Just drill the tuner, dude. It's quick and easy. Or have it drilled by a pro.


----------



## nzSkitzo

tofumannen said:


> Any one know, what is the thickest string that'll fit the RG8 without drilling?



I bought a 76 from circle K and it is the EXACT size of the tuner It almost wouldn't fit but I jammed it through. I also used the string to file the nut slot wider.


----------



## tsar nicholas

That white one with the carbon-fiber-looking pickguard is swweeet


----------



## Datura

Bought one a month ago and love it, but recently noticed it is sounding a lot quieter than my other guitars and is sounding a bit duller, anyone got any idea whats going on?


----------



## Noremac

I've been thinking about picking one of these up a lot lately...still unsure how I feel about 8 strings though, I'd love to try one out but every music shop around here never has any and half the time they only have 1 or 2 seven strings. I guess there not in popular demand around here but I love playing the 7 in Drop-A so I guess if I could do something like that with the 8 I'd probably just bite the bullet and buy one


----------



## Todes

Hey everyone, ive got my RG8 yesterday, first in Chile and southamerica i think hahaha, anyways, the guitar feels great, but the Daddario strings from the ibanez factory are not very good, so thats the main reason that they feel sloppy, so i tuned the guitar a half step higher and it sounded better, anyways im goin to buy another pack of strings later. 
So, the guitar sounds very good for the price and i think it has a lot of potential with new capsules, but the ones that has doesnt sound bad at all. 
Ive recorded a soundtest if you want to hear it!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So are people happy with these so far? I just pulled the trigger on one, can't wait to play it when it comes! I'm traditionally a 6-stringer, but own an AGile 7 string with a 28.625" neck...its heavy as sin! I've always dug the Wizard necks, and I'm looking forward to seeing how it differs from the Agile's neck. 

I'm not horribly picky with pickups; how are the stock PUPs on these? I've heard anywhere from really good to decent, nothing along the lines of total trash.


----------



## m4rK

RagtimeDandy said:


> So are people happy with these so far? I just pulled the trigger on one, can't wait to play it when it comes! I'm traditionally a 6-stringer, but own an AGile 7 string with a 28.625" neck...its heavy as sin! I've always dug the Wizard necks, and I'm looking forward to seeing how it differs from the Agile's neck.
> 
> I'm not horribly picky with pickups; how are the stock PUPs on these? I've heard anywhere from really good to decent, nothing along the lines of total trash.



I am pretty happy with mine. Wife bought it for me for christmas. It is noticeably heavier than my damien elite 8. It sounds a little thinner i guess but i am getting it dialed in pretty well on the pod. I absolutely love the neck, upper fret access and over all feel of it. You wont be disappointed!


----------



## donray1527

Datura said:


> Bought one a month ago and love it, but recently noticed it is sounding a lot quieter than my other guitars and is sounding a bit duller, anyone got any idea whats going on?


Your other geetars probably have better PUPS.


----------



## donray1527

I have been neglecting my RG1527m because of my RG8. I loooooooove it.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Hey guys, I just posted a video of me playing the RG8 (original pups still on). Let me hear your thoughts!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/224041-ngd-first-ibanez-rg8-bk-sweden.html


----------



## schecter8

yay, leftys can now enjoy one too!! (for a little more dough)

Ibanez RG 8-String Left-Handed Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Phalanx

I know it's possible to pre-order the black in the UK but is there any chance of being able to get a white one here? I emailed guitarguitar.co.uk and he said "it isn't available in white" (which is obviously confusing).

Also has anyone strung it B to A yet?


----------



## rekab

B-A is not likely to work out well on 27". I put mine in dropG-G (GDGCFBbDG)with a 009 but tension was higher than I'd like. I've got an 008 Ill be stringing up later in the week to see if I like it.


----------



## peagull

Phalanx said:


> I know it's possible to pre-order the black in the UK but is there any chance of being able to get a white one here? I emailed guitarguitar.co.uk and he said "it isn't available in white" (which is obviously confusing).
> 
> Also has anyone strung it B to A yet?




Yeah man this is annoying, my new years resolution is no more gloss black guitars. It's clearly available in white. Just not in the EU by the looks of it. Hopefully that will change soon, it best not be a USA only option


----------



## Jzbass25

I'm thinking about buying one of these... but my local shop doesn't have any for some reason, anyone know a good online retailer for the USA with the best return policy? I would prefer not to have to pay a bunch of money in restocking fees if I decide I'm not too into it.


----------



## Phalanx

peagull said:


> Yeah man this is annoying, my new years resolution is no more gloss black guitars. It's clearly available in white. Just not in the EU by the looks of it. Hopefully that will change soon, it best not be a USA only option



It seems you can pre-order from Thomann.de - I know it's not the UK but it'll have to do:

Ibanez RG8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore

I think I'll sell my RG7321 and get one of these.


----------



## peagull

Phalanx said:


> It seems you can pre-order from Thomann.de - I know it's not the UK but it'll have to do:
> 
> Ibanez RG8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore
> 
> I think I'll sell my RG7321 and get one of these.



Lol, cant believe I didn't check Thomann, never bought a guitar from them but got pickups and stuff, i'm sure buying a guitar will be ok. But does give me hope that we'll get some in Uk stores


----------



## rekab

Jzbass25 said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of these... but my local shop doesn't have any for some reason, anyone know a good online retailer for the USA with the best return policy? I would prefer not to have to pay a bunch of money in restocking fees if I decide I'm not too into it.



Probably guitar center. 30 days and you just have to pay the return shipping unless you damage it of course. Zzounds is the same way but you have to 'price match' to get the same coupon deals GC has. I've ordered from both but only returned in store at GC


----------



## peagull

Phalanx said:


> It seems you can pre-order from Thomann.de - I know it's not the UK but it'll have to do:
> 
> Ibanez RG8-WH - Thomann UK Cyberstore
> 
> I think I'll sell my RG7321 and get one of these.


 
I spoke to Andertons as I get a lot of my new guitars from them. They said that the White isn't available in the UK but they are accepting pre-orders for the back one.

Well, I just ordered one in white from thomann. It says it can be ordered in 2-5 days so hopefully will get it next week. Now I get all the joys of what pickups to get, what other mods can I do, even the joys of what strings to get.


----------



## Phalanx

peagull said:


> I spoke to Andertons as I get a lot of my new guitars from them. They said that the White isn't available in the UK but they are accepting pre-orders for the back one.
> 
> Well, I just ordered one in white from thomann. It says it can be ordered in 2-5 days so hopefully will get it next week. Now I get all the joys of what pickups to get, what other mods can I do, even the joys of what strings to get.



I still can't make my mind up whether to buy one. Does anyone know how much of an improvement this is over an RG7321 (which I'd probably sell if I got this)?


----------



## peagull

Phalanx said:


> I still can't make my mind up whether to buy one. Does anyone know how much of an improvement this is over an RG7321 (which I'd probably sell if I got this)?


 
I have an RG7321 at the minute too, My guess is it will be of similar quality. Once I get the 8 I can come back with a more detailed response, but I'm sure a few of the NGD threads for em have had people showing them next to their own 7321's so may be worth asking in those.


----------



## isispelican

im about to order, can somebody tell me if these come with a case and a strap? thanks


----------



## FireInside

^Negative on both.


----------



## 8stringer

Pros and cons between RG8 and Schecter Omen 8?
The Ibby will probably have a thinner neck, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd

The neck on the RG8 is REALLY thin to my hands. I've always been a fan of Ibanez's sword-like necks.


----------



## peagull

Konfyouzd said:


> I've always been a fan of Ibanez's sword-like necks.


 
My brain can't help but make that filthier than it needs to be 

Also, Apparently we are getting em here in Europe till April, my order has been updated to reflect this, so that is a massive poo face.


----------



## Gram negative

Phalanx said:


> I still can't make my mind up whether to buy one. Does anyone know how much of an improvement this is over an RG7321 (which I'd probably sell if I got this)?



I would say it is high comparable to a 7321. However, the pickups are much better out of the box. Like the 7321, the RG8 is bare bones, no frills. If it were in a grocery store, it would be in a plain white box, with black letters on it, reading "8 string guitar". Like generic cereal.

That being said, I love it. Its fun to play, and has inspired me to play 8 strings exclusively. I only wish these existed back when i was in high school. It has opened up alot of new ideas for songs that I never had on a 6 or 7 string.

So, if you can get past the no frills design....


----------



## Vicious7

I-I just saw they made a lefty version of the RG8.....anybody got one of these??!!!

Gotta get one *now* before it goes the damn way of the 7321L/7420L....


----------



## Jonisbrutal

I had an omen-8 a while back. The neck felt fat, but flat. BUT, the square heal was very sharp feeling. I always found myself slamming my hand into it when going for a lead. Also there wasn't enough room on the lower horn to fit my hand either. Very cramped & uncomfortable. Almost felt like they cut a bigger neck pocket into a six string body. I don't recommend the omen-8 to anyone really. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Phalanx

peagull said:


> Also, Apparently *we are getting em here in Europe till April*, my order has been updated to reflect this, so that is a massive poo face.



Even your Thomann order for the white one? So if I ordered one now I won't see it till April? 

Bummer



Gram negative said:


> I would say it is high comparable to a 7321. However, the pickups are much better out of the box. Like the 7321, the RG8 is bare bones, no frills. If it were in a grocery store, it would be in a plain white box, with black letters on it, reading "8 string guitar". Like generic cereal.
> 
> That being said, I love it. Its fun to play, and has inspired me to play 8 strings exclusively. I only wish these existed back when i was in high school. It has opened up alot of new ideas for songs that I never had on a 6 or 7 string.
> 
> So, if you can get past the no frills design....



That's a really great post - thanks for the information. I'm sure it's more because I'm not very good at playing but I find the RG7321 pickups to be extremely sensitive. I have to use a hair band around the nut or else even a slight nudge of a string will be picked up when playing - that and I have to make huge use of a noisegate when recording. It's good that the RG8 has much better pickups because from my newbie experience of guitars, the RG7321's biggest flaws are it's tone, rest of the guitar seems really nice.

Perhaps if the RG8 isn't going to be out in Europe for a while I should get some better pickups for my RG7321.


----------



## peagull

Phalanx said:


> Even your Thomann order for the white one? So if I ordered one now I won't see it till April?
> 
> Bummer


 
Yep, it is le poop face.

On Thomman's website it says the shipment is due 1st April, which matches up with most other sites. It's crappy but we just have to wait.

As for 7321 pups, yeah I found them awful, I replaced my bridge pup with a D-sonic (Bar facing the bridge) and it was like a new guitar. If you really want an 8 string it's only 2 months to wait, not that long. If not, definately look at upgrading the stock pups on your RG7321


----------



## Phalanx

peagull said:


> Yep, it is le poop face.
> 
> On Thomman's website it says the shipment is due 1st April, which matches up with most other sites. It's crappy but we just have to wait.
> 
> As for 7321 pups, yeah I found them awful, I replaced my bridge pup with a D-sonic (Bar facing the bridge) and it was like a new guitar. If you really want an 8 string it's only 2 months to wait, not that long. If not, definately look at upgrading the stock pups on your RG7321



Thanks for the heads-up. I still would like an 8 string and considering how awesome the RG8 seems to be, I'm more than prepared to wait for its release in April.

Might still look into pickups for my RG7321 in the mean time.


----------



## thebunfather

Man, I'm GASing for one of these. I told myself no more black guitars, but I'd probably even take the black one at this point.


----------



## rekab

Phalanx said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I still would like an 8 string and considering how awesome the RG8 seems to be, I'm more than prepared to wait for its release in April.
> 
> Might still look into pickups for my RG7321 in the mean time.



I've got an older model (before the Gibraltar bridge) 7321 and I like it better than my RG8. The neck on the 8 is super thin and is quite comfortable from the very moment I picked it up. On the other hand I'm struggling to get reasonably low action on the 8 without loads of buzz. Also I've got dimarzios in my 7321 so the tone slays the rg8 stock pickups. I will agree that the rg8 pickups are better than the rg7321 were but still no match to a good aftermarket pair. 
Overall the rg8 is good for the price but I personally wouldn't leave my other guitars just yet.


----------



## missingastring

Just swapped out the bridge pickup on mine for an Agile Cepheus pickup. Surprisingly good. 

I was looking at the markings on the back of the stocker. The code on the pickup is EVL 35B-5STR-R

Did they just outfit this guitar with some of their existing bass pickups? Not a surprise, given the price point, but interesting.


----------



## thebunfather

So, I think I'm about to order one. Let the modding begin!


----------



## AKopp

Just bought one on a whim at Guitar Center. Plays really nice, but went home to restring it and the nut fell off as soon as the the last string came off.. It's a shame, but it's going back tomorrow. I usually only buy high end stuff for my studio but figured, why not get a budget 8 string to play around with? Oh well...


----------



## missingastring

Dude, just put a single drop of superglue on the bottom of the nut and restring it. Nuts aren't super cemented on in the first place.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

missingastring said:


> Dude, just put a single drop of superglue on the bottom of the nut and restring it. Nuts aren't super cemented on in the first place.



This. The nut coming loose is definitely not something to be returning the guitar over. I've seen it happen on high end instruments too - it's almost a non-issue. 

One drop of glue and it's sorted.


----------



## AKopp

Yeah I did that and restrung it. I'm not a fan of how the nut sits on it though. Ugly gaps, nothing is flush. I took off the excess glue as well, everything was clean.... I'm not happy with it, so therefore I'm taking it back.


----------



## Chuck

silly but ok bro


----------



## xrandolphx

ectoshock said:


> This is the kind of stuff that has been killing me with Ibanez products over the past 6 years. Ive been playing Ibanez guitars for 15 years, and have bought/sold more Ibanez guitars than my wife wants to remember. Anyone recall when you were able to buy a Prestige RG1527 for $699? 2005 was a good year and a guitar of that caliber was really true bang for the buck. That was a great instrument (one I shouldn't have let go). Point being, I know times are different, and like with all things we're paying more and getting less.
> 
> My concern is for all the guys on here getting that fluttering heart seeing a 400 price tag and gassing to drop hundreds of dollars on pickups and mods. I'm not in anyway judging, because I myself have gotten the jitters customizing a few guitars, and putting out way too much, only to sell them for a fraction of what I put into them. I'd suggest if you're going to take a chance on an 8 string, especially from one of these online dealers, take advantage of the return policy. Play it (don't abuse it) and make a "love it or leave it decision from there. Even if you take a little hit on a possible restocking fee or return shipping, beats being stuck with a $400 "why did I bother with this" or even more if you tear it apart and mod it. I can only imagine how many will be on ebay or CL after the holidays ("wanted to try an 8 but not really my thing")
> 
> I'm not trying to sound like a jerk or some preaching nut, but the way things have come to be, there is seemingly NO resale value left. and I feel bad for people trying to make a return or even break even on their investments. Ex: Seen a RGD2127z with Bareknuckle Aftermath pickups on eBay a few months back. I'm sure the guy paid 1600 for the guitar, 400 or so for the pickups and installation, then all the eBay fees. Think he sold it for 1200, probably only took home 1000 all said and done. Point being, modding this guitar will get you about 100, so just be careful. Sound like I've done this a few times? A few more times than I care to remember.
> 
> If Ibanez wanted to do a budget type model, why not just keep the basic design, materials, hardware and deal with EMG or Seymour Duncan for the pickups on this project. Charge $550-650, throw in a gig bag and at least make you feel like you got something ready to play and be happy with. Don't make something that's forced to be modded out of the box. I am not naive though, I know this is typical,but just a thought.



I was just googling these new RG8's and I came across this, so please don't mind if I still get into it this far into the thread.
@ectoshock: I had the same problem with an RG2077XL Prestige model I bought when they came out. I just started playing in my first serious band and I saved all of my money for this beautiful 7 string. After about 2 years of 7 string bliss we added another guitarist, created a new sound and I switched back to a 6 string Tele. I think I paid about 1200 for the guitar and I managed to sell it for 750, which was a good deal, because my local guitar shop guy told me he would give no more than 600 for it; he just couldn't get rid of all the Ibis he had and he explained to me that Ibanez guitars' value just diminishes so rapidly after they're bought, no matter which series you buy. I told myself from that day that I would never buy another Ibanez, EXCEPT!!! for when I wanna try an ER guitar again and, if necessary, modify a few things so it goes from good to pretty great on a budget. Ibanez just makes good ER guitars; I reckon the necks on these cheaper models are smooth as butter too and for that price tag, I'd definitely bother getting some new pickups in. I think people on a budget would be happy they can get their hands on a good instrument at such a reasonable price anyway and won't mind adding some stuff to it over time.

I just wonder how you bought and sold all those Ibanez guitars for all these years without at some point considering they might not be worth buying in the first place (except if you'd plan on either modifying them to your needs or, moreover, just *be satisfied* with them)??? 

Just my $0,02


----------



## Konfyouzd

Misery Theory said:


> silly but ok bro


Understatement... 

Someone in another thread said it was silly to complain about poorly sized pup routes. Expecting custom quality finishing on the nut of a $400 production guitar takes the cake...


----------



## Chuck

Yep lol. It's not like you wouldn't replace the nut for a better one anyway. After awhile that is


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Something I didn't account for when looking at these - the scale length does wonders for the clean sounds. It really has that SNAP and sustain. Definitely doesn't have the warmth of something like a les paul, but I could see using this guitar for almost all of my clean tones on demos and my own stuff. Just a really great level of clarity and sparkle that I'm not used to, even with the stock pups. You just have to dial in a little more top end to get the "sheen."

If I'm honest I was on the fence when I took it home but the longer I own it the more I understand why people love this layout. Coupled with a good six string you have an incredibly wide range of sounds and pitches available...you can do almost anything! Its really liberating.

Also is it acceptable to make a NGD thread? I feel like it'd be obnoxious with the sheer number of these things kicking around.


----------



## troyguitar

Where is this complaining about resale value coming from? I have seen resale value go WAY up on most guitars in the past few years. 

It used to be that you would ballpark ~50% of the new price for a used guitar as a good deal. Now people are asking 90+% of new pricing on stuff and complaining when they have to sell it for "only" 75% of new price. 

Want cash back from your mods? Then sell them separately and put the stock parts back on for resale. It's not rocket science. Hell, an RG8 might actually be worth more on ebay if you part out the entire thing.


----------



## Liverspot

Vicious7 said:


> I-I just saw they made a lefty version of the RG8.....anybody got one of these??!!!
> 
> Gotta get one *now* before it goes the damn way of the 7321L/7420L....


yup, i have one. its legit, and im happy as hell!


----------



## degge

What's the bridge like on this guitar?


----------



## bondical

degge said:


> What's the bridge like on this guitar?



amazing dude, you'll love it if you're used to any of the other ibanez fixed bridges


----------



## strad24

Another one from another new member, next stop: rg8 "role call" thread! Demo here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/245846-rg8-ngd-plus-demo.html#post3677569


----------



## Cjanz

Just got mine! The factory strings are absolutely garbage, but I've still enjoyed playing it so far. I've got some Circle K .10-.86s on the way, so I'm stoked about that.

I think I'll be putting the Duncan Nazgul/Sentient combo in eventually, but this is guitar is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Fraz666

Hi! 
I'm about to buy a used RG8 but I don't get which wood is used for the body:
the official site says mahogany, zzsounds basswood , my question is:
there are different versions of this guitar?
or zzsounds made a mistake and exists only in mahogany?


----------



## mr coffee

Theoretically, the RG8 is basswood and the RG8004 is mahogany.

-m


----------



## Alice AKW

It's my understanding that, for 2015, they've started making the RG8 and opaque RG7421s/7420's out of Mahogany.


----------



## Fraz666

ok so according to the serial number is from December 2012, and it must be basswood.
thank you all!


----------



## EchelonXIII

I might pick one of these up in the next year...just to try noodeling with 8's.
I've got enough with sevens at the moment though. But the price seems like kinda attractive!


----------

